# Poor Responders : Part 101



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## laurab

me first!!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Second!!!!


----------



## Rural Hick

Fourth - Chip was third!


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Skybreeze..morning Team PR x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Beachy, Morning Nat xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning everyone.  Neither the cooker nor fridge are arriving today - boo hoo.  At least that means I don't have to stay in all day but they can't deliver for at least a week.


----------



## Rural Hick

Any more news on Jenny?  It is about time for Junior to arrive on this thread!

RH


----------



## Wing Wing

Got to get on quick!

Heard some brilliant news from RC - PURPS - congratulations honey!! Really overjoyed for you!

Also RC says LJ is in labour so good luck to you LJ  and look forward to seeing photos.

Sorry for being so [email protected] lately - lots has happened and will bore you with the details soon - that is, as soon as I get my netbook set up at home so I can get online there!

Love and  to you all.

Keep warm!

WW X


----------



## laurab

Tracey - Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Thats rubbish.  

Morning all XX


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - a week - WTF - so no fahitas til then   

WW - great to see you on here again - we've missed you.  

Laura - I love the fact that you brought the snow in for the Chippers. 

OMG - my doppler has just arrived so am going to have a play       

Come on LJ - hope all is well


----------



## AoC

Bummer, Tracey!

Hey Wing Wing *waving*!

Laura, good to hear your friend's getting into her baby care.  Fingers crossed, love.

I know I'm missing stuff.... sorry, I've got two laptops on the coffee table, mine and work's!  Work has decided to get busy just as things start to freeze up for good....  I'm COLD!

Big Freeze Update:-

Kitchen sink drain - frozen (we think - could just be blocked, who knows?)  Long trek round into farmyard to gain access to back of house (even slurry puddles are frozen solid...) shows drain hole unblocked, so not sure....

Front Door - very close to frozen shut.  The damp sandstone under the iron threshold strip is freezing, lifting the strip, and jamming the door.  New one on me....

Inside windows - condensation is frozen solid.  It's very pretty, though...

Blood Test Update:-

Bloods taken Tues.
Phoned Weds.  Not back.
Phoned Thurs.  Not back.
Phoned Fri.  Not back.

WTF


----------



## purple72

x


----------



## Rural Hick

AoC

To quote your phrase - Bummer!    

You appear to be getting all of your bad luck over with in one hit.  Hopefully things will pick up soon and you are due a long period of good luck.     

Practical advice (apologies if on wrong thread).  Drain sink and pipe via U bend - warm pipe as far as possible with second best hairdryer (don't let DH use heat gun), then fill wastepipe until some in sink with boiling water.  If nothing else your U bend will be cleaner than Kim or Aggies ......     .  Retire to kitchen table with large bottle of vino.

I have found a way of cutting down on having two laptops - I'm using **** y worklaptop for both and then she can blame me for unauthorised use if she gets into trouble ........  

RH  

Come on Jenny


----------



## popsi

just marking from my mobile xxx xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Just marking, morning all.


----------



## fluffy jumper

RH, it is great having a man about the place.

AnnaofC. It sounds very very cold at your place.  It is just my feet that are freezing here.
I can't believe the saga of your blood tests.  It is just ridiculous.

Better go, someone from freecycle is arriving to pick up the old extracor and splashback from my old cooker.


----------



## beachgirl

Sorry not abouta lot DH working from home so his laptop is plugged on.....


----------



## rupee100

Hey Everyone! 

I am so sorry for not being on here much recently..................what with the Christmas rush and the weather it has been a bit manic to say the least! 

I do hope that you all had a great Christmas and New Year!  I also hope that 2010 is the year for all our dreams to come true  

AOC - I hope things start to thaw out a little for you and your blood tests come back soon! 
Good Luck to LJ...........cant wait to hear the news!  
Traceymohair....sorry to hear about your cooker and fridge - what are they playing at! 

x


----------



## Miranda7

Morning dears! xx


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - what a nightmare  

Morning everyone x


----------



## misty1975

Hello. I just wanted to send a quick post by way of thanks. 

I'm a poor responder (I'm 34, have low AMH - 0.6 and endometriosis) and have been a lurker on here for a while now. I've been undergoing fertility treatment for a couple of years and mine is a familiar story. I was at UCH where I did 3 cycles of Clomid, two IUIs and was about to do my first IVF only to be told by my consultant that they were unwilling to go ahead and that I should consider donor eggs. It was a devastating time and as far as I knew, the end of the road. I had pretty much given up until I came across this thread and thanks to the knowledge and enthusiasm from everyone here I decided to keep trying. 

Armed with more information and more confidence I took myself off to the Lister to get a second opinion and I was told that they would do IVF. In December '08 I started my first cycle - during which I did acupuncture, TCM and DHEA. I got 5 eggs, 3 ferts and had 2 put back in but it sadly ended in an ectopic and the removal of my right tube. However, a one month later I found out that I had conceived naturally and gave birth to a baby boy five weeks ago. 

I promised myself that if I ever got lucky I would take the time to thank everyone who helped me along the way. I wish now that I had been a contributor rather than just a lurker because I know what a difference your thoughts and wisdom make to others. If I decide to go through this again I will definitely join you. In the meantime, thanks again and I will stay tuned with my fingers crossed that I hear about your good news very soon. 

Misty


----------



## H&amp;P

Misty - such a lovely story, it is so good to read your news and thank you so much for taking the time to come back and post, I hope your LO is doing well and you are enjoying being a new mummy.


----------



## rupee100

Misty,

That is such an inspirational story and so lovely to read. It has definately given me hope and I am sure it will to others too. Thank you so much for sharing it. 

xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all, sorry have been a rubbish poster lately! Just wanted to mark the thread, thank misty for sharing her lovely, encouraging story and say COME OOOOON JUNIOR!!!

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks Misty - that is such a lovely story and brings hope to us all. Thanks for taking the time to share your good news and hope all goes well for you and your baby.

WW X


----------



## laurab

I tell you these Drs wth there onor speeches need to be bloody struck off.   Misty.... great story, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AoC

Misty, that's wonderful, thank you for sharing your story, and congratulations!  I've got a big grin on here, lovely.  

Thanks for the advice, RH - we'll have a crack at it tonight.  And I love the idea of good luck on the way....  

*waving*


----------



## AoC

Finally.  HCG levels back down to 'normal'.  Feel... all over the place.  But it's progress.

  Thanks for all your support, ladies and RH and lurking DPs.


----------



## shortie66

Good afternoon  

Finally sat down at a "normal" time for a change    

Misty what a wonderfully inspiring story sweetheart     

Aofc       sweetie.  Hope u manage to get the plumbing sorted out soon   

LJ come on junior!!!!!! I know its warm in there but get a move on      

Tracey A WEEK      Why the hell have u gotta wait a week for it 

Wing wing lovely to see you back hunny      

Malini hope everything is going well for you darling    

Anne hope ur ok sweetie       

Laura good news about ur friend sweetheart hope u get to see her soon     

RH pinching **** y's Computer - u bad boy     

Hi nix driver rupee purps pix anne lv spuds  annasob mir beachy popsi jomac leola donks veda lightweight and everyone else.  Think i may have a little well deserved nap for a short while now


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Question: Is it wrong to be drinking a large port at 4.43 in the afternoon? It's my last day of hols, so technically still Christmas. 

Tracey - so sorry about the delay with your fridge and oven. I know what it's like when you look forward to something being delivered. Have you still got the old ones in situ? I hope so. Thanks for offering to PM me your number - but you're right, we're unlikely to have snow problems on the A3 as it's not until June we'll be having tx. But there might be other problems, so if you don't mind I may contact you for your number closer to the time. It would be lovely to meet you.

Kate - hope you have a lovely snooze girlie. x

Misty - thank you for sharing your story.

AoC - I'm not sure whetehr to be pleased for you re. your HCG result or not. I'm not surprised you are all over the place. Take care of your self.  

Anne - you ok? I've been thinking of you - I miss you on here.

I have ordered the Patrick Holman GL Diet Cookbook (Thanks Anna SB) I am going to lose 2 stone before tx in June. 

We still have very deep snow, and are forecast more over the weekend. I'm still stuck in the village as only 4WD's can get out. I have to drive DP to shooting tomorrow in his 4Wd tomorrow though so that could be interesting.

Must go now, Come Dine with Me is on in a mo. Love to you all.


----------



## Miranda7

Yay! Chaps - we have our first birth of 2010!

Montgomery Mylor John Beames was born last night via emergency C-section, weighing 7lb 6oz.

Well done LJ!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

CONGRATULATIONS TO LJ and DP ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF MONTGOMERY


      
      ​


----------



## Rural Hick

Congratulations Jenny!  

Welcome to the world Montgomery. 

RH   

Hope that you recover soon and that nothing holds you back


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Congratulations Jenny and Montgomery!!!!!


----------



## purple72

Congratulations Jenny and DP on the arrival of your Son Montgomery!!!!

Now take care and enjoy, especially how soft his skin is and how wonderful new borns smell!!

To Montgomery darling, welcome to the world littlw one you're in safe hands with a wonderful mummy and no doubt a great daddy!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hooray, congratulations LJ!     

LW xxx


----------



## popsi

woo hooo... so happy for you LJ and partner... hope your ok honey .. take things nice and easy now



HUGE love to everyone else.. be back later when I have had my takeaway


----------



## H&amp;P

​
Huge congratulations on the arrival of baby Montogomery​
Hope you have a speedy recovery.​
Lots of Love
Anne-Marie​


----------



## laurab

Woo hoooo... first of many babes on the thread! 

Any volunteers to sort the collection? I don't mind doing it but I'm alway a bit slow with these things.... but more than happy t!


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO WELL DONE LJ - WELCOME TO THE WORLD MONTGOMERY


----------



## Jo Macmillan

You just know with a wonderful and grand-sounding name like that that Montgomery is going to be, and achieve, great things.


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations to Jenny and DH on the birth of your baby boy...here's to a speedy recovery and all the best as you start your life as a family of three x


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am happy to do a collection for anyone who wants to join in.  DH has lovely baby soft toys which I can obviously get at cost.  Pm me if you want to join and I will respond with my bank details. I don't suppose anyone has an address for LJ?  I will attempt to delete this post in a couple of days (I don't suppose LJ will be reading within the next 2 days as she will still be in hospital).  Can anyone tell me how to edit your posts?

AnnaofC, I  am glad your bloods finally came back normal.  It is hard, if you are anything like me you have been having fantacies about there being some miracle and you were still pg.

Jo, my Patrick Holford GL diet cookbook arrived today, unfortunately I still can't seem to stop scoffing chocolate.  I ate everything in the house and then on the way home today bought more as I couldn't face the thought of an evening without choc!  Then bought fruit pastilles and some fudge as well. 

I wish someone could guarantee me a baby if I gave up naughty stuff, the trouble is half of me thinks it will help but the other half thinks that it won't make a jot of difference.

Tomorrow is another day (how often can you say that  )


----------



## laurab

Sure Tracey? I don't mind if you've got a lot on.  But as you own a toy shop!!!   PM me your detials and I'll shove some money in.

And as for chocolate... i don't think it make any differece so fill your boots!


----------



## missyg

A BIG congratulations to LJ and DP and welcome to the world Montgomerey!!

Look forward to seeing a photo soon.

AND a big congratulations to Misty. I think we must have been doing a cycle at the Lister at the same time. It seems quite a few natural BFPs come directly after IVF cycles. Our boys are only 2 weeks apart and we only have one letter different in our ff names! Well done for coming on and sharing that, it is so good to hear - the more positive stories the better as it really does show that low AMH pregnancies are not so rare after all and there are probably many more lurkers out there who need to know that and not give up. 

Love to all

Missy xx


----------



## LV.

Ooooooo! Wonderful news! Congratulations to LJ and DP on the arrival of your beautiful baby boy.      

Misty - thanks for sharing, lovely to read

Tracey - I'd definitely like to contribute, I will PM you

Girls, rather off topic but as this thread is the fountain of all knowledge... I'm having trouble with my ickle kitty kats, one is definitely the dominant cat which s fine, it is to be expected, however the dominant kitten has started to growl at the other one at feeding time and poor old Tilda cat seems to be scared to eat in the company of Tuppence, bless her. This was just happening if they had treats or special titbits but it's happening at normal meal times now. The rest of the time they play and seem to be lovely, grooming each other etc but I can't have a kitty too scared to eat! It's only been happening for about a week and I've been making sure Tuppence is put in the lounge whilst Tilda has her fill. Not sure that's a long term solution though.

Any ideas?

Thanks
LadyV xx


----------



## Malini

Grrr, I just lost a long post that I was drafting out to attempt to give back some of the orange love  you've sent me.

I have had a nasty stomach bug which has been both ugly and unhelpful on the timing front as it arrived the night of first stim dose, so grumpy. The high dose of heparin has made me a bruise waiting to happen and my stomach shows every dot where a needle has gone in and at 7 a day that's not nice. I realise I should be happy and not moaning, but I feel like moaning.

So no more me!

CONGRATS LJ!!!!
CONGRATS Misty!!!

And big  for Heaps. That closed door is hard to take (despite all the logic and so forth), and I feel for you as have been on the wrong side of No 13 too many times.

And Leola love, hoping AF shows up for a change when she is wanted.

AOC - your spirit and witty posts make me want to echo what you said a while back; being you is celebration worthy in its own right.

Lots going on for so many of you. KC - Hope you're not working too hard. And Tracey - That's a BIG disappointment about your flashy appliances. Hope being back at work is ok. RC - Is the doppler fun? I have been eating your brazil nuts on the other side of the pond.

Sorry. There's so much more but I still feel unlike me and not quite with it. Love to you all. I fly on Sunday, first scan and blood test on Monday ... scared, hopeful, anxious and as always conflicted.

Malini xxx


----------



## AoC

LV, I'm not sure about the cat situation.  Although I suspect that giving Tilda precedence over feeding will only make Tuppence want to defend it more.  Growling like that at mealtimes is actually the action of a cat that feels threatened and isn't secure in its position- sounds like she's trying to protect her 'kill'.  BUT that's perfectly normal, especially with young cats still working out their position.  Personally I wouldn't completely separate them at mealtimes, I think that reinforces a problem.  But I'd maybe try two different feeding stations and let them work it out from there (not insisting that one eats and one and one at the other, just giving them space options?)  I googled and got this, which isn't exacly the same but might be reassuring.  

Just my tuppence.    Lovely names!

Many congratulations, LJ and DP, and welcome, Montgomery!  What a fabulous name you have!

Now, let me tell you something important about the world, little boy.  They will tell you that money makes the world go round, but it's not true, you know.  The pursuit of money didn't motivate your devoted parents.  It isn't at the root of the overwhelming happiness they feel now.  It's love, it's love, it's love.  Whatever other lies the world spins at you in your life, remember that - it's love that powers the world, not money.

And there is so much love our there for you to give and receive.  Have a wonderful time in this world, Montgomery.  

Malini you go ahead and moan, sweetheart, you're due.  Hope you feel better soon.    And thank you - I think.  I was all teared up from my message to Montgomery and now I'm honest-to-goodness snivelling.... ggg  It's early, that's my excuse!

 Team PR


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna - that was beautiful. No wonder you are a writer.

Malini, you absolutely have the right to moan, I can't believe you have to have 7 jabs a day, lots of people seem to say the same with heparin and the bruising. And to have a tummy bug at this time is just too much. . I can imagine how mixed you are feeling about the next step. Good luck 

Going back to work was fine. I only went in for one day. I was off sick the first day back, went in the second but there was too much snow here for me to go the third and fourth, plus Max's school has been closed.

I am going on a hen weekend next weekend. I am really looking forward to it as it is at a spa. We are going out on the Sat night to do hen stuff. Any suggestions of funny things we can do woudl be very welcome.

This weekend is a disappointment though as I should now be in Bristol with two of my best girlfriends but had to cancel due to the snow. Now have nothing planned all weekend, DH out at the stag so all alone in the eve. Bummer.


----------



## Ourturn

COGRATULATIONS LJ & DP on the arrival of Montgomery! 

   


Even though our boiler was serviced just 2 months ago it has gone on the blink   We are covered by british gas homecare. I am on hold waiting to get through, but the message says they are only taking priority cases. If they don't come out and our pipes burst because we have no hot water they better cover the cost! 
I will tell them I am imunosupressed (humira)...will that make us count as a priority?

DH is out sawing logs, thank god we have an open fire and the aga

Anna x


----------



## Swinny

Hey lovely ladies

Hope you're all safe and warm xx

LJ - Well done Mrs and welcome to the world baby Montgomery       Get better soon Jen xxxx

Beachy - Keep missing each other chuck. Let me know how you're fixed for meeting up xxxx

Tracey - How's you chick?? Your weekend next weekend sounds like bliss.

Malini - Ouch....those bloody heparin shots are a nightmare. I have to have Clexane shots which are the same. I look like i have been battered by the end of the cycle. You have a good old moan my love, that's what we are here for. Good luck with this cycle chick   

Anna - that was so lovely. what a star you are xx

Misty - Congratulations and thank you for sharing your story. I think all of us on here have been given the DE speech by lazy doctors not willing to go beyond the norm. It's lovely to hear such an inspirational story   Enjoy you beautiful baby  

Well girls I've booked the 1st leg of LIT treatment in Athens...what a bl*8dy nightmare getting to Athens from Manchester. Goy to fly from Manchester to Heathrow on Monday 22nd of March, stay overnight at Heathrow, fly from Heathrow to Athens at 8am on the Tuesday for treatment the same day. Stay at the Hilton in Athens on the Tuesday night and fly back to Manchester from Athens on the Wednesday. The Hilton had a 50% sale if you booked by the end of Jan so at least i get to stay in a posh hotel. Got to do that trip twice, so be going again on the 20th of April. 
I contacted Romina to arrange IVF treatment in May/June in Cyprus.

Having mixed thoughts on whether to just go directly to a DE cycle or to have the dual cycle? I suppose if I did go for the dual and it doesn't work this time i could go back out to Cyprus in August. Answers on a postcard please girls...aggghhhh!!!

LW - Did you stay at the Oscar resort when you were out in Cyprus? if you did what did you think of it?? I have been looking at the Bellapais Monastery Village Hotel, it looks really quite and lovely.
xx
I am excited now that I have started making plans. Bit daunted at what's involved but it will all be worth it.

Mag108 and I are off down to London to see Dr Gorgy again next week and I am praying that this biopsy doesn't mean that I've got to have Humira on top of everything else. But knowing me it will  

Mag108 - I will hopefully speak to you before you go to Athens on Monday but good luck sweetie. I will be thinking about you 

Anna - Good luck to you too my lovely. I am sure the two of you will have a good old chin wag on Tuesday xxxx

Well off to B&Q to get some free-standing radiators now. We live in a 3 storey town house and the top bedrooms celing is actually the roof (which is heavily laden with snow) so the top rooms are baltic!!

Bye for now
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## veda

first of all many congratulations to little jenny on the birth of your wee man! so happy for you. hope you are recovering well and being looked after well.

swinny i too have a 3 story town house but our is freezing on the ground floor and roasting at the top!

girls i need an af dance as mine appears to have gone missing. this happens every time i finish the pill drugs before stimmimg and im getting stressed. finished hrt on tuesday and had baseline scan. was supposed to get af thur/fri but no sign!! im aware that ec and et dates will change now and just want to get it all finished. im so inpatient as been waiting months for this!! bloody typical. if not here by tuesday iv to phone the clinic again. 

been working loads of shifts over the last few weeks and off today. not sure what to do with myself. dp playing golf!! altho not sure he can see the ball. on the pos side iv found a wedding dress i like so every cloud!

v


----------



## laurab

Malini - Poor lamb. I had those shots til I was 13 weeks preg and looked like a batterred wife.. and I used to go swimming... people used to give me odd looks! And tummy bug to... how rotten.   Thinking of you. 

Swins - Alright my lovely? XX

Veda - Oh you gona tell us about your dress?

Love to the rest of the gang.

Oh had a call this morning fro my friends hubby, she is home and all well. Phew. Amazing how things ca all change in such a short time.  The snow is really bd there so she has her mum and dad livng there at mo so I imagine very cramp... hopefully I'll get an ivite soon.  Had to balance being sensitive and herthinking I'm not interested.  I've just bee texting her daily.... think that too much?  Shes not responded to any.


----------



## AoC

Anna, apparently there's a lot of problems at the moment with the overflow from boilers freezing and so stopping the boiler.  It's happening to my Mum at the moment.  My brother went round and un-froze it, lagged it, and it froze again last night so she's waiting for a plumber.  Happily she still has a wood burning stove, so she has heating.  Hope you get to be a priority!

That is a nightmare journey, Sarah!  Hope you get your heaters.  

Hooray for the wedding dress, Veda, and I'm sending A/F vibes!!

I imagine she feels pretty overwhelmed at the moment, Laura.  I'm so glad she's home and back on an even keel.  If I were you, I'd send a nice card, and just explain in that that you're trying to balance being there and not being too much.  Let her know that you're thinking of her, and ready to support if needed.  

As for us.... drum roll please.... we're unblocked!!!  We dismantled the u-bend, and now have a sparkly clean one!  But it really was the exterior two foot of pipe that leads down (yes, it was a vertical pipe that froze!) which was frozen solid.  So I got to hang around in the farmyard with hot water bottles, and then Husband got to hand around in the farmyard with lagging material.  Fingers crossed it doesn't freeze again.  I've never had that happen before...  The farmer's going a bit spare - he's spending every waking hour (and farmers have more waking hours than many...) trying to keep water sources running for the cattle.  And now he's having to cope with ice in the milking machine, too.  We saw a chunk of ice in the yard that he'd taken out of a trough - it was six inches thick!  

Anyway, we're celebrating running the dishwasher again.


----------



## Rural Hick

AoC

Well done on getting your pipe unfrozen - any outside pipes are in danger of freezing, hence why building design is now moving to internal ones. Your advice about boilers is correct - the "modern" condensing type often have a condensate drain which is often fitted outside when they replace an older boiler. If this drain freezes the boiler cuts out. It is difficult to lag effectively as the volume of water is a slow trickle and it is at low temperature, so it freezes easily. Ideally the drain should be inside into an existing drainpipe or with an air break ........  Alternatively, the person installing the boiler could fit a thermostatically controlled trace heating tape (such as http://www.first-traceheating.co.uk/ranges_trace.asp) between the pipe and its lagging. They never do and generally get away with it until the weather turns really cold ..... 

Actually, it is fairly like the lack of understanding of peoples internal plumbing ...... 

RH 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

Thats a really good idea Sausage.... I should have thought of that!

Snowing again here. Was meant to be out this afternoon but Tim has spent 4 hours getting tyres for the car. Just came back to say he ordered the wrong ones so just sent him to the little typre shop where I always go.  Good value, quick to fit, friendly and you don't eed to order bit online etc.  Why didn't I tell him to go there this morning.... oh yeah I did!!!!   Men. (sorry RH)


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Just a quick pop in to say hello, feeling a bit   today for some reason, need some serious sleep.  Would have been my moms birthday today


----------



## mag108

afternoon ladies and DH
I finally got to relax a little today, still more to come. My xmas and NEw yr were so busy by the time I got back to work I was totally wiped. The culmination yesterday was a migraine (my 2nd in a week).

So now I wait to see what the weather brings tomorrow.
Reason: Supposed to fly Gatwick-Athens on Mon afternoon.
Now thinking I should catch a train tomorrow to London rather then Mond am.
Will be closely monitoring situation as if worst comes to worst and the Easyjet flight gets cancelled I am may need to fly from Heathrow, on another airline. Any tips gratefully received.!

Many many congrats to LJ! Delighted that Montgomery arrived safe and well
X

Missy (I think I have already sent congrats to you but if not! Congrats)

Hugs to everyone undergoing/starting tx, (Mal, thinking of you)

XXX


----------



## Malini

Ahh, you're all so kind.  Thank you for your compassion and understanding.

Laura luv - your friend is lucky to have you.  Sounds like this is going to be a difficult road for her so she'll need help and care for some time.  I think the card is a great idea.

AOC - Reading your weather reports and such make it all feel very real.  The farmers that live next to us in the Peaks are not young, and I worry about them.  Wish they weren't soo English or I would call them and tell them to move into our barn but I know they'd take it the wrong way.  Sigh.  Oh, and I will only be mean to you now in posts  

Mag - Grr for the weather making things complicated for Athens.  Hope things settle down over the weekend.  I think heading to Ldn in advance sounds wise.  Will be willing you a safe journey.

ASB - Really, really hope your boiler is back on but so pleased you've got your AGA, bet I know where Ben is!

Swinny - Ta for the heparin sympathy (you too Laura).  I know it will be worth it if... but unfortunately my imagination struggles to make that leap.  Are you and dh still snowed in?  Hope you don't need the DRUG but if you do, I know some good stories to help with the hope.

And KC darling.  Hard day for you.  Difficult times atm generally with the cold and new beginnings.  We are with you, so let the feelings roll in and hopefully they will roll out soon enough - stating the obvious, I know you know this.  Your mum would be very proud of you.

Tracey - Sorry your weekend was cancelled.  That's not right.  The hen wknd at the spa sounds good though.  Is your little man loving this snow?

Off out now for my last afternoon at home  .  Then the big adventure, the first part being getting through US customs with a bag full of drugs and needles. hmmm.

 for all Team PR.  Special love for Anne and Driver who were struggling before I left and I hope finding some kindness in the beast that is our medical service.

M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I don't know why some posts just don't seem to appear.  I don't think i got the 'a new reply... you may wish to review your post' message that if you don't notice cancels your post.

Maybe I should start doing posts in word then pasting them instead of typing directly.

Mag.  If I were you I would try and get somewhere near Gatwick tomorrow rather than wait until Monday.  I live about 50 miles away and it is snowing here right now.

Swinny.  I hope you your top floor is toasty now.  What would be the downside of doing a dual cycle this time round? I haven't looked into it myself but it seems like a win win situation.

Malini.  I am sorry you have to leave your lovely home for the next stage of tx and I hope all goes smoothly with customs.

Max is kind of enjoying the snow but to be honest, prefers being indoors.  I want to go out sledging but he is a bit of a scaredy cat.
The positive side of all this snow is that Steve has sold about 20 hundred sledges and the ones he has coming in on Tuesday are all pre sold.  I have one and the other day I walked to the supermarket and dragged my shopping home on the sledge - great fun,.

Kate.  No wonder you feel   no matter how many years pass anniversaries and birthdays are always so hard, they make it all raw again somehow.

I am going to open a bottle of wine this evening and phone the friend I was meant to be staying with instead.  Not quite the same but it will have to do.


----------



## Donkey

Hi girls 
Sorry for being absent but I have been reading.

Kate it must be so difficult on anniversaries, allow yourself to feel sad.

Tracey I love the idea of your shopping on a sledge.  We went sledging on a boogie board the other day!

Malini good luck getting through customs, I hope your tummy bug goes soon

Anna and Mag GOOD LUCK getting to Athens on Monday, I’m already worrying about 2 weeks time.

LJ CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you enjoy every second of being a mummy.

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - I'm flying from Heathrow 8am Tuesday...just pray the flight's not delayed....what a nightmare! 

Thanks for the advice...Anna, RH, we have a newish combi boiler and its sounds like that's what's happened. DH will look at it in the am. Seems like everyone in Telford has boilers packing in....the British Gas man is not comming until Wednesday! I asked if they would pay out if our pipes froze as a result of no heating and no hot water and they said 't's & c's state that we will get out to you in 24 hours however if there are extreme circumstances such as extreme weather........'etc ect  

We went to B & Q and bought lots of kindling and coal for the fire. Bought two small oil filled radiators for upstairs. The AGA AND the oven is on in attempt to warm up the bedroom above. House is not toasty but we're not freezing. No hot water is the killer...having to boil kettles. Will go to sil's for shower tomorrow. Staying in a travel lodge Monday night will be a treat! 

Anna x


----------



## mag108

keep warm everyone
Annofc Glad its finally all back to normal.

Tracey thanks for the tip have decided to go tomorrow to London. My current booking doesnt leave alot of room for problems, having to get used to contingency in this world of ice and snow! Will stay at MIL's

Anna: good luck with getting out on Tues am. I have your mob no. Get in touch when you get to Athens and maybe we can all have a coffee?

XXX


----------



## fluffy jumper

mag108 said:


> Anna: good luck with getting out on Tues am. I have your mob no. Get in touch when you get to Athens and maybe we can all have a coffee?


Usually when people are arranging to meet for coffee it is in their local town centre, not a city in another country. 

It is not the same without Pixie, Anne or Ally posting. I understand why though girls.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I had a text from Anne.  She said she says she is getting her head straight at the moment and will be back she says "love to you all".


----------



## Donkey

Hi Tracey
I love the fact you sold out of sledges...  
xx


----------



## Malini

I agree Tracey, but girls I get why a break is good too.  We miss you.

Love the sledge shopping!  We're having a chinook in Calgary atm so it is warmer here.  Crazy!

More from LV soon.  Love to you all.  ASB - no hot water is a bummer.  Hope Athens is warm and good to you and Mag.

Hiya Donkey.  You trying to break that hoof again on a boogie board!!!

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR....up at silly o clock as our girl cat thinks that 5am is the proper time to get up even when you're not at work..so sat here with a  cuppa and the fire on trying to warm up before I start on some cleaning and food preparation.

Anne, Ally and Pix     miss you all x


----------



## laurab

Morning.

Beachy - Dam cats.  Mine is on heat at the moment so I've had her pestering me for sex all day yest and all last night!   

Well there is alot of cycling about to start now.... I need to get my head around who i doing what as I'm struggling to retain any info at moment!    But I a feeling very positive for everyoe.  You all seem to have found out alot of answers last year and this year you are all going to be using them to get preg.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Boy did i sleep yesterday     Fell asleep about half 8 and only just got up. Gotta get a move on as its my 2yr old neices birthday party today. Her birthday was yesterday same as my mums, so a funny old day all round.  Apparantly we gotta get bucket loads of snow here today and tomoz so better get the wellies ready.  

Hope u all have lazy sundays.


----------



## Swinny

Morning ladies

Beachy   snap, i was up with the larks as Bettie has learnt that if she scratches at mummy's door for lonhg enough mummy will get up and feed her....clever kitty even at 8 months old!!

Laura - What a lovely friend you are, keep texting her each day, even if she's not up to responding she knows that you are thinking about her  

Ally, Pix and Anne we really miss you, but I totally get the having a break. I have had to do that until I got my head straight. Evene when we're not posting we are all thinking about our lovely friends on FF. It's hard but you have to put no 1 first sometimes xx

Mal - Bring on those stories my love, need all the inspiration we can get!! Hope you are ok today and feeling  

Katie - Anniversary's are so hard. Your mum will be with you today at the party  

Mag108 - If you are reading this before your epic journey, good luck and stay safe. Love and big hugs to you my lovely lady   

Tracey - Stupid i know, but i am just worrying that with all of the immune therapy, on top of max dose stimm cycle will create a toxic enviroment if i have to switch to DE.....Having read about so may tandem cycles working though my head is getting a bit straighter. It worked for LW and RC, so gonna plough ahead with tandem i think. Mad really as I was always such a positive person and now with this whole journey I have started worrying for worrying's sake...i've always been a bit daft though  
Brill news about the run on sledges, fab to hear something good coming from this horrendous weather.


----------



## mag108

Thanks Swinny: Have decided to go to LOndon today. There was too sml a window between arriving at Euston and needing to check in at Gatwick and I am trying to minimise anxiety! I will let you know how I go!
(Tkts arrived for Sat)

Off to London later, the snow really complicates things! Having to bring laptop so I can keep up with airports/flights etc, so had to get our PAYG dongle working!
Just made a savoury tart for lunch and a cake for DH to keep him going, now off to pack!
Fingers crossed
X


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  sorry no personals - just wanted to jump on while I can and update the list (will be doing it again for next few weeks as Malini has more than enough to think about! Good luck tomorrow hon!    )

Please let me know if anything out of date (am sure some of it will be!) 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - starting November 2009 * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - Jan/Feb '09 - if that doesnt work - then its Tandem in June OE/DE * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF planned for February 2010 - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 (had natural surprise BFP while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Malini * 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - currently stimming * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09but biochemical  * Angel55 * 3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * PamLS * 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  * Peewee55 * Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  Back to DE - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Swinny * Natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09 (following 3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09)  Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT before trying again - now considering tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Donkey * 4th IVF - June '09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  Zoladex before next cycle end of March 2010 with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin * Driver 225 * 2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  * Emak * 2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  - hope to start tx at Lister in Jan 2010 * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heapey * 2nd IVF - January 2010 - ARGC - cancelled due to runaway follicles  - starting again February 2010? * Jal * 4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Leola7 * 1st IVF/ICSI - October 2009 - cancelled due to poor response  - starting again soon ??/01/10? * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - tested negative 23/11/09  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  - trying again in January 2010 * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Veda * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - abandoned due to poor response  - starting HRT in December then stimming again * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * Wing Wing * 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  * Zuri * FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Popsi * Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls!- due ??/??/09 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nicki W *  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF * Nikki2008 *  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM -  due ??/??/10 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - first scan ??/01/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Sam22 *  natural surprise! June 2009 (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due 22/02/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * Suzie W *  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - due ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed * LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
When Will It Happen? *  born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just a quickie ( ) for SWinny - don't want to upset your thoughts re the tandom cycle or not, but I was considering it as it meant I would definitely have embryos to go back in. But what worried me was the fact that if I had embryos with my own eggs put back in, success would be much less likely (either through mc or just not taking anyway) because of my poor quality eggs. Obviously I don't know what your eggs are like, maybe they're no where near as poor as mine. I know it's incredibly stressful not getting to the ET stage but ultimately it's a baby we want, and not a 2WW (although I've never had either!!!) Hope this makes  sense!!!

Steph (Yummy Mummy - how do you manage to look so gorgeous all the time?) - thanks for doing the list. Please could you update me, as I've given up on the fecking ttc naturally and DHEA    .  Now on waiting list (CRM) for DE cycle  - hopefully in summer 2010.) Thanks.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies and RH 

Jo - no reson why you can't have a combination put back (especially if you don't get many embies of your own).

Steph - thanks for doing the list - you and Vivvy both look so fab in all your photos.

Mag - all the best for your travels and hope all goes well in Athens for you  

Swinnny - hope you get your radiators today.

Kate - hope you had a lovely time at your neice's party and hope you are fully recovered from you cold.     

Hi Laura - how are you and the Chippers today? Have you managed to get out or is it still very snowy? Hope your friend is continuing to make a good recovery.

Heaps - great to see you - when do you hope to go to the Jinny?

Beachy - hope the cleaning and food prep went well - I hate cleaning with a passion.

Malini - sending you loads of       for your folllies. Hope your journey to LV was less stressful than the one over.       

Donkey - did you get any more snow days - we ended up shut for the rest of the week. Meeting with Head now not til next Friday (shame!!!)

Tracey - great to hear about the run on sledges - there are quite a few not posting much at the moment. 

AnnaSB - hope everything goes OK for you on Tuesday - is that the travelodge on the edge of the aiprport? Hope your boiler is OK til Wednesday - it's a nightmare without hot water, isn't it.

AOC - well done on your unblockage - hope your farmer is OK - farmers always work so hard and it always seems that the weather is conspiring against them.

Veda - any sign of AF - we need Driver as she is the queen of the AF dances - please can we have more details of your wedding dress - when is the happy day?

LV - can't help with the puss cat advice I'm afraid. Our cat used to have first go at our dog's food whenever it was given - our poor goldie just had to wait!!!

Missy - how are you and Sonny?

Popsi - not long til your meeting now.

LW - hope you're feeling better.

Purps - still grinning?

Misty - congrats on the birth of your little one and thanks for sharing your story.

LJ - hope you are enjoying getting to know Montgomery.

Hi Rupee, Driver, WW, Nix, Mir, Leola and all the fab PR ladies.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Love and        

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Team PR 

WOW how I have missed you !! - flippin computer in at the comp drs for ever arghhhh !!! Just got it back.....

Can you believe our boiler packed in on Friday - of all the wkends not to have heating and hot water !!! we look like a couple of wombles  - still - insisting on cooking toad in the hole and locked selves in to vsmall lounge with blow heater and 2 grumpy moggs 

Will try to catch up now 

xx
Spuds
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no SPuds....nothing worse than no heating in this weather..even when its on its still cold!


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Beachy  - yep its pants - but in true 'Brit Grit' style - have borrowed next doors shower and got ourselves sorted with pots and pans all over the cooker to boil up water - its ok as long as we dont leave the lounge      - but seriously cant wait for it to be fixed !!

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Blimey 

Still catching up......

LJ - Massive congratulations to you all and a huge welcome to Montgomery                

RC - How are you doing lovey ? xxxx

KC - you sound flat out love - will catch up soon xxx

Malini -    

Heaps - sorry to hear about the cancellation - hope you are doing ok - sending you some massive    to keep you going love.

Misty - not sure if you will get this but wanted to say thank you for sharing your story - really helps us all to hear these and know we are helping people as well - good luck and loads of   

Laura b - hope your friend is doing ok - sending loads of love to you n yours xx

Cop


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Comp going weird again sorry !!

Wanted to pick your brains if thats ok.......AF has disapeered - really scared because it disapeered before Chirstmas a month after I had a v.bad period for 7 days which I think may have been a pregnancy but who knows.....the only other time it has disapeered was when I was mega stressed a year ago....

My gut tells me its because I was so stressed/excited about cycling again and it was too much to do because of the stress/excitement of moving to Jersey.....Have spoken to Lister and they have said see how I feel in Feb and go from there but would not be the end of the world if leave till after moved to Jersey .....but then Im thinking pants - new job ....will have to excuse myself again etc etc.....

Really cross because dont want to have to work at all at the minute but cant afford not too - have thrown left wing independent feminist persona away and want to be vegetarian farmers wife baking cakes and bringing up children..... 

I think it may be better to postpone treatment until Im settled in Jersey in our new country home - get baking and who knows - may have  natural miracle or if not whats the worst that could happen if I defer again till June ?


What do you reckon girls ?
XXXX
Spuds


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - our boiler packed in yesterday but luckily its back on...the condensation pipe must have defrosted! Re your tx, its a toughey only you can decide. I would give up work if I could, but a 4 day week is a compromise at least. 

Mag - see you in Athens, safe journey! 

Steph - thanks for the update! 

RC  

Sorry no more personals, need to get sorted for athens...drive down to heathrow tomorrow.

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Anna xx

Thanks for msge and good luck with the packing  sending you loads of     xxx

Spuds


----------



## shortie66

Good luck Annasob and mags         for your journey's.

Spuds       hun wish i had some answers for ur missing af


----------



## Spuds

Hiya KC xx

Thanks for the    flippin annoying more than anything at the min though is scary too being honest xxx hope you r doing ok honey and the cafe is going well xxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## tropifruiti

Really just marking the new thread- i am struggling to keep up at the mo. can i be added to the list i am on for my third ICSI attempt starting next week. Just waiting for AF to arrive this week hopefully and then starting stimming after that. Feeling quite realistic about the whole thing- you can only give it your best shot, so we will see how we get on this time- hopefully better than last.
anna- i had to have a load of blood tests redone for the next treatment cycle and that was on 22 DEc and they were only all in this Fri , so you may find you will have to wait even longer- it is rediculous mind all the hassle you've been through.

At least the snow is looking like it is on it's way out and some of it did thaw today- might have to put in a full teaching week this week - boo.
love to everyone and big    to those who need it .


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - glad you're meetig up with Mags and safe journey - I was thinking travelodge at Gatwick.  Glad your boiler has sprung back into life.   

Kate - hope the party went well - enjoy your Bud   

Spuds - I presume you have ruled out why AF might have gone AWOL with a pee stick     With regards to the tx - it's a hard one - we certainly have proof on here that natural BFPs are possible so fingers crossed     . How do you think you will feel in June if you haven't had a BFP or tx? If you thing you'll be able to cope with that and won't be too upset that you haven't done a tx then go for it. If you think you might be regretting it then perhaps have another think. I know exactly what you mean about work - until last year I was really proud of what I had achieved and loved my job - now I have more important things to think about. If it weren't for the pennies I could happily not go back to work.

Tropi - hi lovely - how exciting about tx starting again next week. I know what you mean about a full week.  

Anyway, Dancing On Ice is about to start - I have a real hope that Daniella Westbrook will be rubbish - how mean is that  - I can't stand her as Sam Mitchell. What's the betting she turns out to be really good now.      

Hope you all have lovely evenings - RH is cooking a Chilli   

Love and       to you all.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

jerseyspuds said:


> want to be vegetarian farmers wife baking cakes and bringing up children.....


I knew we had much in common... although I do like meat... ggg

Hon, if it were me, and I thought I COULD relax in a break, I'd take a break and get settled.   

Just passin' through...

(love your boiler info, RH!)


----------



## Spuds

Hey there sausagio 

I think I must have been thinking of you too when I wrote it  - so excited about getting a place in the country and both me n DH today have been on about wanting to cook and bake !! - think he wants to be a farmers wife too 

So nice to hear from you love and thanks for the advice - loved your words to Montgomery about love vs money - really sums up the biggest lesson me n DH have had in our lifetime xxx

PS had our toad in the hole plus mash tonight - must be a sign  - about to eat factory produced cake until we get baking 

RC - thanks love it is a difficult one - didnt even think to do the pee stick ?!! will do am - doubt it but it rules it out xx spose could do one in April - just been looking at what is on offer in Jersey and they can do all the monitorig there hmmmmmmmmmx xxxx

Hellloooo Tropi and good luck lovey xxxxx

Loads of love
Spuds
XX


----------



## Donkey

RC you're right Daniella Westbrook was suprisingly OK!! 

We were open for Yrs 11, 12 13 and I got told off for talking to the staff and wanting to shut the school.  I had to show a united SMT front.  I did point out that I was terrified of driving home and have experience of loosing control of my car and being stuck on the motor way for 8 hours, neither of which I wished to repeat!!  

Good luck with your meeting, remember it's not too long before you go on maternity leave  

Spuds you poor, poor thing. NO BOILER AAGGGHHHHH    A really difficult choice about working.  I would be tempted to give up and 'relax' but with dh unemployed we rely on my income.

Have a good evening
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Bugger, what is it with my posts disppearing, the same happened last night.  My laptop is being a pain at the moment so it is probably my comps fault.

Anyway, as I was saying....

I have just done 20 mins on the wii for the first time in 270 days (it took great delight in telling me I haven't been on for 270 days, I didn't meet my goal and I have actually put on 6lb rather than lose any) bloody thing.

My dress that I dropped in a muddy puddle as come back from the cleaners as good as new.  Trouble is it feels tighter than it did in the chaning room a week ago!  Hence me getting on the wii, feel I need to eat less too though.

Jersey.  There was a lady called Pam (pamls I think) who used to post on the Lister and on here fore a while.  Anyway, she lives in Jersey and had at least 2 tx's between Jersey and the Lister.  You might want to try and get in contact with her.

If I were you I would have tx sooner rather than wait.  That is just from my experience of starting this whole tx lark when I was 41 and I have now reached 44 all of a sudden.  It is amazing how quickly time passes.

Mags and Anna. I hope you get to Athens without any hitches and your treatment is successful

Donkey.  I don't blame you for wanting to shut the school.  

Tropi.  Good luck for your tx


----------



## popsi

really just passing through quickly as mega busy at the moment getting our photo albums ready and finishing off the nursery etc.... HUGE apologies .. i think of you all and will promise to be back soon xxx

just wanted to say Jersey.. my AF went missing a few months ago for 10 weeks.. i was really worried but was under lots of stress at the time with adoption things, but it turned up again and has been back to normal for the last 3 months.. so it could be the move and things, but do a test just to be sure

love you all xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey - it's not easy being the friendly supportive face of the SMT at times.        I bet the older students were delighted to be in whilst their younger siblings got to stay at home       Your experience with the car sounded horrific so I'm not surprised you were wanting to get home safely. I make it 16 teaching weeks til maternity leave - not that I'm counting!!!

Spuds - love the thought of you now thinking about April - does that help you answer your question.   

AOC - I'm with you on the meat    

Tracey - my Wii Fit just told me I'd not hit my target and then blew my Mii up - I'm going to tell it I'm 3 metres tall, I think. It also decided to take the pi$$ and call me RH's name instead because it had been so long it had forgotten who I was    Glad the dress is OK - I bet the cleaners shrunk it.

Popsi - hope you enjoyed your cider   

Dannielle Westbrook was annoyingly good - she actually looked much better with her hair like that as well. Had a good laugh at the clip of her and Ricky from all those years ago      It'll be interesting to see if Heather Mills gets enough of the public vote to avoid the skate off.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I forgot to watch dancing on ice.  Heather Mills makes me laugh, not long ago she was moaning about being in the public eye and now she is on a reality show.

You are right RC the cleaners must have shrunk my dress    I'm sure all the chocolate I have been eating this last week can't have made a difference.


----------



## Spuds

Donks - helloo xxxx thanks for your msge love - Im gonna double my investment and put £2 a week on the lottery  dont blame you for wanting to shut school sounds vsensible xx

Tracey - thanks honey - havnt seen PamLS in ages - will drop her a line - had forgotton she did Lister from Jersey - brilliant - thanks for that idea could really put my mind at rest - I know what you mean about time xx - pleased the dress came out ok by the way  

Popsi - helloooo - you must be so excited !!!!! thanks for the comfort on AF xxxxxx

RC - thanks love - I think Im realising that the latest I can comfortably leave it is April - its my 40th on the 25th so suspicious timing  but it would allow me to get the move out the way in March - on the other hand if af turns up in Feb and I feel a sense of 'go for it' then off we go xxxxxx

Girls - you are all fabulous as ever thank you xxxxxxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## laurab

Evenig girls,


Just bobbing onto wish Malini luck tom. 

Spuds... veggie farmer... sounds fab!

God I've just watched Shooting Dogs... anyone seen it? I feel numb.. blubbed my little heart out.  

Tracey - Glad dress is ok..any fridge ews?

Comp playig up so can't see what I'm typing so this may all be gobbledeegook!!?!


----------



## AoC

Happy Monday, lovelies   (and I included RH in that....)

We've had a thaw here in Cumbria, so there's a sense of relief, even if it is snowing again.  I think the farmers are okay, bless 'em.  Happilly they have two strapping lads (the youngest of which has one of those big grins that makes the sun come out...) and two gorgeous and capable girls in the family, so they're well reinforced.  

Glad the dress is okay, Tracey!  Mud can't hurt us!    I'm sticking my fingers in my ears and going Laaa laaa laaa over the tightness...  not thinking about Christmas weight gain yet... ggg

Who was it who was saying they're not up to date with where everyone is with treatment?  I'm the same way - I'm going to start trying to concentrate and get it straight in my head.  I know Orange Malini is heading out...  good luck sweetie!  And there are others heading Med way, aren't there?    Sorry, I think I've had my head up my **** for some considerable time...    After getting that last blood result through, I do rather feel like I've come up from under the sofa cushions!

Must rush.


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls,

I am so sorry for not being around , I had a small struggle again last week so need some time. But I do think about you all lots  

I wanted to wish Malini all the luck in the world   

And Heaps, I'm very sory hun    

Also, Anna & Mags   

LJ- Congratulations on your little man  

kate, Pops, AM, Tracey, Purps, Alls- Thansk so very much for your ** messages, chats on the phone (kate, lifesaver) and text messages- I feel very loved   

I am also trying to keep a new focus as there is a chance Jason will start us a Computer maintance, installation etc business himself- he has a appointment with our accountant this week for some advice  
Wish us luck cos I don't think we have any other option at the moment, eventhough it will be tough till he gets his client base built up, I think it's the way to go
He's still trying to come up with a namne for the company....so far we have "Control I.T"
We need something snappy and to the point
Any comments / advice would be welcome though  

Thanks for putting up with me  

Anne
xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Malini - good luck for your scan today       that you see loads of lovely follies

Veda - hope AF has arrived so you can start down regging   

Mags and AnnaSB - good luck for your LIT in Athens tomorrow      - does tx start soon after this or do you then wait a bit - I'm afraid I'm a real numpty when it comes to immunes. 

Hope everyone with bolier problems have got them working again     .

LJ - how are you enjoying being a Mum - I bet little Montgomery is gorgeous - can't wait to see some piccies.

Popsi - when do you find out about your little princess - it's soon, isn't it?

Kate - how are you feeling today - is the snow affecting the cafe?

Anne - lovely to see you and good luck to Jase. When is it you're off to Prague?

AOC - I love the description of the farmer's grin - I know exactly what you mean - you are so good with words.

We had a bit more snow last night but school is open today so RH has gone in. I had got used to him being around so it's a bit quiet here at the moment.

Hope you all have lovely days.

Love and        

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

RH- Hi lovely, 26th Feb for 2 nights - I just desperately need to keep         
It'll be a lovely suprise for him   xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh only 6 weeks and 4 days to go then (Happens to be the date of my anomoly scan!!!). Will you pack for him as well - I love surprises like that - so exciting.


----------



## Little Me

I think I will give his his pressie on his bday 22nd Feb then tell him we're going away for the weekend- perhaps wales and then on the morning just order a cab to the airport and not say anything till we get to check in


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anne - lovely to have you back - sorry you've been struggling a bit  . Which hotel in Prague did you go for in the end?

RC - That's interesting about having a mix of embryos to go back in - i didn't know they were allowed to do that, but I suppose they're not regulated over there the same as here. Not sure how I would feel about it though - not knowing whether it was my egg or not that made the child - looking at characteristics and wondering.......  Anyway, how's the bump coming along? You must be starting to show by now aren't you?

Off to an overnight conference in Exeter tonight. Not sure I should be going as we're expecting lots of snow in the South West tomorrow so I may not get back into the village. But I'm going stir-crazy having been snowed in for so long, so I'm off. It's free accomodation in a 5* hotel too, and it's my colleagues birthday so we're going to take bottles of champers and live it up!

Love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Miranda7

Jo - we're about 40 mins away from Exeter, so if you can't get back, do come and stay here! Be lovely to have you!

Anne - oooh, I love thinking of names!

Sweet Byte?

PC of Cake?

I.T. as Rain?

Windows Wizard?

Mouse Magician?

God, they're not good so far, are they? Hummm...


----------



## Little Me

Jo safe journey and enjoy your night   

Mira- Hi love, hmm, I like windows wizard  
Hoep you're ok and Bobble too


----------



## Little Me

sorry Jo- went for this one
http://www.alchymisthotel.com/
It's lovely xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Anne - that was the one I loved! let me know how it is - it looks gorgeous and romantic! Hoping to whisk DP off there at some point.

Miranda - thanks for the kind offer! I only live about 45 mins away from exeter too (in the opposite direction to you!) so I expect I'll be able to get most of the way home, will just have to walk to the village from the main road - it's only 1 mile. Or get my employers to put me up in th ehotel a couple of extra nights!  

i love PC of Cake!!!


----------



## AoC

Bit on The Side - Because even Software can get Hard.


----------



## laurab

AOC -  

Miranda - Mouse magicia!!!   Sorry that sounds rude too.... although i would def call him!  

Anne - Welcome back honey.  Sorry you've had rough time, nice little break to look forward to. Just what you need.


----------



## purple72

Mir and sausage what fab names, loving PC of Cake and bit on the side!  You ladies are so creative! Mouse magical too!!!

Anne hunny  

Morning Laura sweetie,

Mir have you heard from LJ any pics yet? What about Nicks? still with us?

Love to all

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I had my consult with Dr S today.  In summary he said that my NK cells are high and this would probably prevent me from an embryo implanting and if it did, continuing to thrive.  that I would respond well enough to prednisolone so don't need IVIG.

I asked him whether it was worth me trying naturally and taking pred.... from the estimated time of ovulation.  He recomended that if I wanted to go down that route to try superovulation where I would take a drug similar to clomid from day 2, he would scan me around day 11 and then depending on whether it looked like there was an egg give me a trigger shot and we would have timed sex.  I woudl then take predn.... from then until a pg test.  
It woudl cost £210 per time and we would do it every month.

If I were younger I woudl def go down this route.  However, as I am 44 and I have never responded that well to IVF I am thinking my chances are very low, probably lower than the 1-5% the Lister said I had with IVF.  

My other option would be to just try naturally with prednis from estimated ov date.

What do you think girls?

Anne, that sounds like a very good plan of Jason's.  What market is he targetting; home users and v small buisinsses or big businesses.  The name woudl depend on who he is targeting.  If home users then I like PC of cake too.  Not sure it works for businesses though.

RC.  Sorry you are home alone.  When is your meeting with the head?

Max's school was open today.  What he was most excited about is the fact that he got to take a packed lunch as school dinners were cancelled as they come in from anther school.


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - why do you think the superovulation thingy won't work well - if it gives you two follies rather than one, then isn't there more of a chance, or am I being really thick?
What did Max have in his packed lunch - I bet it was yummy.
Meeting with Head is now Friday so have a few more days to worry.

Jo - I do have a bump of sorts but I'm convinced it's a food bump rather than a Chip bump - I'm at the stage where people probably think I'm fat (which I am ) rather than expecting. Good luck with getting home tomorrow and have a fab time drinking champers tonight.

Those PC names are fantastic - I wish I was as creative - it took me ages to work out PC of cake      

Why is daytime telly so rubbish?


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC.  Just because at my age the liklihood of many of my eggs being good quality is significantly lower so even if I didn't MC due to immunes it might happen due to egg quality.

Oh, and Dr S recomended I take vitimin D, apparently there have been some studies to show it can be beneficial preventing MC's.


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   

Big hugs Anne, you are such a strong, courageous lovely person, a new company of your own looks like an excellent start to the new year.   Love the names girls   How about Megabytes, EaziPC, Jason and the golden PC, Green Finger IT solutions, shall I stick to my day job?  

Purps, did you manage to arrange an HCG test or will you have a scan this week?  

Tracey, I would be strongly inclined to try the clomid/prednisolone route for 6 months or so and then try the natural with pred? Sounds very promising.   Bless little Max, your packed lunch must be far too good!

Jo, sounds like you need the conference. Hope Meglet is coping in these conditions.

Malini, good luck for your scan     

AnnaSausage, we're defrosting here in Yorkshire too. We can almost see grass again.

RC, when are you going in to school this week?

Popsi, can you post some piccies of the nursery? Your princess is nearly home.  

Spuds, did you pee on a stick?  

My brain is mushed and coming out of my sinuses still so can't remember any more personals, sorry.

We're back up to normal temp in the house now we have had power restored. We had a power cut for 9 hours on Saturday afternoon, apparently due to ice and snow on the power lines   We cooked by candlelight on the single ring camping gas stove and had hot tea and hot water bottles at least. It was far too cold to go out and with this virus I couldn't face driving in -6degs and snow to find a restaurant. Fortunately it was back on in the early hours of Sunday morning. I've also buckled and booked a private gender scan tonight.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Spuds

Hi Girls 

Rare moment being able to get on in the afternoon as working from home hurray !! Gas man is here - sounds promising on heat and water but dare not get to excited !

Did P stick - big fat negative - not unsurprising but hey - heart always sinks ;(

Anne -      you need some of these and to know we are always here love - PS PC of Cake is my fav name so far )

Tracey - hiya - what about a bit of mix n match ? nothing to say you can't keep trying naturally and have the odd boost with the superovulation for a while ? What do you think ? xxx

RC - hellloooooo xxxx

Mal xxxx

Laurab xxxxxxx

Love to Jo, Heaps, Purps, LV, Donk, So Broody et al xxxxxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds        
Hope the gas man can work his magic and that you have heat and water soon.

LW - a gender scan how exciting - presumably it's not too long til your anomoly scan either?   Will be back next week assuming meeting goes well with the Head on Friday - we'll see. 

Tracey - I see now, sorry. I thought the choice was between trying the superovulation or ttc naturally, but both depend on the egg quality. Have you made a decision about CRM yet or are you still pondering?


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,  

Do you still remember me?

I had a lovely text from Driver on Friday and I tried to explain to her why I wasn't posting much - hope it made sense Driver. Thanks for listening to me moaning again.  

I am so close to giving up if only I knew I wouldn't regret my decision in the future. It's been a tough couple of months for me trying to decide what's best for me and Michael. You know what boys are like, they just go with the what you say to make you feel better even though they don't mean it. I know he is desperate for a LO, his eyes shine when he plays with my friends twins, he takes pictures of them and shows to people... so how can I believe him when he says he just wants me and he is happy with what he has. He is not happy with the DE idea and keeps saying I produced eggs before so until I'm totally out he doesn't want to think about any other option but I think I am out of eggs now but feel too embarressed to share this with him. My cycles have gone all over the place, I'm on day 46 today and there is no sign of AF and I'm tired of trying.I gave up everything and wanted to be myself for a couple of months to see if that would make any difference which brought me a bit of freedom but the thought of not doing anything to help me have a baby is making me think I'm very selfish. I have been in and out of that big dark hole for a while and not knowing what is best...

I can be here all day but it's not fair to bring the thread down, I'll be OK, I have to be! 

Anyway, just wanted to come and tell you how I feel so you don't think I think of you or love you less which really is not the case.   I was trying really hard not to read the thread so I'm very sorry if I missed anything important. 

On a positive note I'm so happy to hear LJ had her little boy. Plese text/**/PM me if you are arranging something as I'd love to be included. 

Sending everyone lots of love and  

Pixie xxx


----------



## AoC

Pix, sweetheart, you don't have to feel a certain way for our sake, or for his sake.  Honest.  Feel what you feel, Pix.  Sometimes it's just not okay, and you have acknowledge how intensely pants this all is.


----------



## purple72

Pix hunny missed you lot's but as sausage said, your feelings are yours hunny and you're entitled to them. all I can say is big hugs my dear to you xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Pix    think that you need a few of these..wish I could wave a magic wand and make everything ok for you x


----------



## laurab

pix - One of the things that drove me was thinking would I regret it later if I didn't do everything possible now. But I don't know how much longer I could have tried for. Its all so exhausting and life consuming.  Maybe some drinks would help?  

Tracey - I'd prob go for the timesd sex... at least you would know if you'd oved and not too expensive? But still quite intrusive... oh I don't know!!

Love to everyoe else. XX


----------



## Rural Hick

Pixie

I can't forget you and I've not even met you!   Although I've not met Michael either I suspect that I know how he feels, so forgive me if I tell you how I felt about **** y  which may be similar to how he feels.  

**** y and I have been married for 20+ years and TTC for 10+ years.  We began to realise a few years ago that it wasn't working and went for treatment which resulted in a diagnosis of "unexplained"   - very helpful.  

By instinct I'm an Engineer and enjoy fixing things, but when something don't work I try and work out why before fixing them.  I found the whole business of IF very difficult to cope with - I don't like not knowing what the problem is and hence having no idea of how it was going to work out.  Worse was the way it made **** y feel - she blamed herself.  This wasn't helped by the presumption of all of the medics that the problem lay with **** y despite the fact that they didn't know what the problem was.  

Each time we went through treatment **** y got increasingly upset which further upset me (normally if things upset her I try to resolve them, but this time it wasn't that easy given that even the "best" medics couldn't or wouldn't say what the problem was).  Eventually after failed treatments we got the DE speech partly due to honesty from the medic that they didn't know what the original problem was and that age was now working against us.  

Initially I was very anti - I believed that **** y wanted her biological children and that DE was close to expecting her to adopt my children from another relationship.  To avoid forcing **** y into something I thought was unfair to her, that I thought that she didn't want, and that would upset her I was left with having to say that I didn't want children via DE.  Truthfully I didn't want children with someone else (ie I wasn't going to leave her to start a family elsewhere), but I was upset that we weren't going to have children and even more upset that I couldn't give her what she wanted.  Impasse.  

Fortunately we eventually (many months) talked the issue out and went for a tandem tx and now **** y is 14+5 with Chip.  

Personally I rationalise it that what you don't know can't hurt you.  Traditionally if there was male IF a woman always had the option of going elsewhere and getting her sperm from someone else (one night stand in another location) without her DPs knowledge, then claiming a miracle.  Men would then bring up the child without knowing any better.  In the old days it was a bit more difficult the other way around .....  , although sometimes sisters would arrange a form of surrogacy and falsely claim a pregnancy and pass the baby over after birth.

The choice of how you proceed is yours - Michael may or may not be willing to accept DE even if you are.

Good luck, but remember you've got a supportive partner who obviously loves you.  You have time on your side before needing to make a final decision, so don't rush into it.  Try to talk your issues out with Michael when you feel strong enough.  To me, the key issue is whether you want a baby enough to try for one that may not be 100% yours genetically, although you will have born it, it will take some of your genetics and some from Michael, and you will bring it up.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

RH


----------



## beachgirl

RH   what a lovely and caring post...you've captured that perfectly...lucky RC x


----------



## veda

hello girls

just been catching up and wanted to give update.   af still missing and now a week after hrt finished.did sneaky test but as usual neg! no surprises there then.
going to phone clinic in morning if still not come. just worried about dates now as clinic closes at weekends. shouldnt they open like tescos at weekends! 
 to everyone who needs them.

v


----------



## Lilly7

Evening All.   

Thanks Sooo much to everyone for all the moral support re the announcements. xxx

Driver; It sounds like we're in similar situations. I now have to attend our weekly work meeting with 2 pregnant women, another 2 who have just come back from Maternity leave and bring their babes to the meeting with them . . . (one of whom asks loud questions as to when dp and I going to have a baby and tells us that we should get a move on) . . . and a manager who's wife is about to give birth any day . . etc etc. Awful! I have to say that I really dread going along.

Pixie, I'm so sorry to hear that you've been going through all of that. It's really hard and I'm sending lots of    your way. xxx

A Huge Congratulations to LJ and DP. And what a fantastic name choice. xxxx

Love and lots of    for Malini. I hope all is going well for you in LV and Ouch, your tummy sounds very sore? xxx

Quote from: 
"Also on the discussing babies thing it is weird but I am fine with anyone on here talking babies or having babies and go to visit friends on other threads and cuddle their babies but just can't cope with uber fertile people stuffing it down my throat"

Just wanted to say thanks for putting the above so well Driver. I feel the same and I wouldn't want anyone to feel uncomfortable writing about their LO's here on my account. x

Tropi; Sending lots of    for your cycle. Fingers crossed and AF and hormones depending we may also be starting this week or next.  

Hi and thank you Sooo much for sharing Misty. A big Congratulations on the safe arrival of your LO. xx xxx

Tracey, I know well about the struggle to get on track with a healthy diet. It's really hard hey. x

Veda, interesting that your AF's also got lighter. It must be connected even if the Dr's don't think so.
It must be really hard going for you caring for pregnant women!! I really feel for you, you must very strong. x  x

RH; What a great post! Hi RC & Chip. 

Hi Lyns, Pops, Laurab, ladyverte, Purple, Lightweight, SoBroody, Donkey, Nix, Jo, AOC, Rupee100, Miranda, Spuds, Anne G, and everyone else.

All is well here although we had a bit of a drama on Friday night when my 16lb Maine **** boy came in with a bleeding paw and on closer inspection we saw that there was big cut. We bandaged him up but in the morning he was clearly in pain so we took him to the vet and he had to have an anesthetic and stitches poor puss. He has to stay inside until the vet sees him again on wednesday which he isn't happy about . .and he clearly feels that it's beneath his dignity to have to use a litter tray.

Other than that I'm still waiting for AF. A few little signs but I have yet to bleed properly. grrrr.   

Love to Everyone. xxx


----------



## laurab

Leola - You have a main coone Me too! I have a girl (Mrs Bojangles) who is currently on heat and screaming out for a fella!   What an amazing cat though.  We must swap piccies! You on **?


----------



## Swinny

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just lost a massive bl**dy post  

RH - What a beautiful and insightful post. I am so, so happy for you and RC and iccle chip too xxx I am going down exactly the same route as the two of you and I feel like after this epic journey I will be overjoyed to be holding my baby in my arms regardless of whether he/she has my genes. I think you've both been on one hell of a journey and what an amazing result. I wish you both all the health, wealth and happiness in the world  

Pix - Hey gorgeous it's so lovely to hear from you. You aint on your own honey, i too have had the worst few months since we started this journey before Christmas. I had to step away from FF for my own sanity. We had an inforced break from everything IF. We had a G8 style summit just after New Year and decided that it was all or nothing. We are now giving it one last go with all the immune therapy and a tandem cycle in Cyprus. Take your time honey, you sound like you are really beating yourself up. Just remember that you and DH are the most important thing, if you need to be a little bit selfish for a little while go for it girl!!! You need to be in a good place to continue on your journey or to draw that line in the sand, whichever way you jump and so a break will do you good. We are all here for you   

Jo - Thanks for your post hun. If i do the tandem cycle, if my embies are looking like they're non too clever, or we get maybe 1 good embie from my eggs and a few from my donor, we'll have a mixture put back. I actually like the idea of that so it's all good  

Malini =   good luck babes xxx

Sorry for no more personals but i lost my 1st post and my eyelids are closing

Night night

Sarah xxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning everybody!

Where are you all x


----------



## laurab

I'm here!

Morning all. X


----------



## purple72

Morning Lovely laura how are you this morning? the chippers new pix are just soooooooo adorable.

So sorry to hear about the ***** at Tesco's yesterday! hope you're compiling a complaint! How very dare she!!!!!

Sx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone. x

Laurab; I actually have 5 Maine *****     . . . it's a a long story. Aren't they just amazing though!!! Not like any cats I've had before. How annoying for you that Mrs BJ is on heat! All that yowling and weeing everywhere. How old is she and are you planning to breed her? 
I am on ** and think we are already friends. Do you have cat pics on there? If you look on my ** profile there are quite a few pics. I'll send you a message so you know it's me. xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, what happened in Tesco.  I even went on ** to find out but can't find a post from you about tesco.

I think I will go for the super ovulation % timed sex.  I will have to wait until I come back from west africa though.  I have to go for about a week at the end of february and I need a yellow fever jab which you can't have if you are planning a pg or pg.
My only worry is that emotionally it will be a bit like having iui every month, stressing in the 2ww and getting even more upset when af arrives.

Leola or Laura, can you add a pic of your cats, I don't know what a maine **** looks like, I am fascinated.

To all those not posting at the moment.  Although ff is a fantastic resource and source of support I do believe that sometimes it can make us feel worse, it means you are thinking about if every single day.  sometimes we feel better being here, sometimes we are better away.  We all need to do what is right for us at any one time.  There are enough of us to offer support while others are away so don't let not posting here add even more stress to your life.  We love you, whether you are posting or not.

RH.  It is good having a male perspective around.  Good for handy practical tips and handy for emotional insight.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just logged on to mark thread and was so    to see Pix's post but glad that I chose today to check up on everyone.

Pix - I know it doesnt make things any easier but I understand exactly where you are at sweetheart. This is the most heartbreaking experience anyone could ever suffer and you have been so incredibly brave, sometimes it all becomes too much, I know that Anne and I have been struggling in similar ways over the past few weeks, so sorry not to have been there for either of you   I know its hard to believe what Michael says but he adores you and you are really his everything, everything else will be a bonus for him, you are an incredibly special and gorgeous person and he knows how lucky he is to have you thats all. That said, it doesnt make any of this any easier, which way to turn next   if only we knew or someone could read our palms and tell us what the future holds for us. I dont have any answers for how to get through this journey, although I am sure that yours will end very happily as you have all the solid building blocks to ensure that is the case. And  you are not done, you are absolutely not done honey pie, there are many women in much graver situations who have gone on to get pregnant naturally so please do not think that way. The problem is how long are we prepared to wait. I know I have had these discussions with Kate, Anne, Jo, Swins etc etc and there is now easy answer again, I guess you just know when you know that it is time to pursue your dream of a family by the means that best suits you. I don't think I am there yet but I do believe I get closer every day. I don't think you are there yet either honey. Lets have a meet up and a cuddle, I think we could both do with one     

Malini - good luck with your cycle, I have been following a bit and know that you are about to start in Vegas, I   this is your magic combination   

Love and cuddles to everyone else but no more time to chat I am afraid    

A xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Leola or Laura, can you add a pic of your cats, I don't know what a maine **** looks like, I am fascinated.


I just had to google it to find out, so cute 



traceymohair said:


> To all those not posting at the moment. Although ff is a fantastic resource and source of support I do believe that sometimes it can make us feel worse, it means you are thinking about if every single day. sometimes we feel better being here, sometimes we are better away. We all need to do what is right for us at any one time. There are enough of us to offer support while others are away so don't let not posting here add even more stress to your life. We love you, whether you are posting or not.


yeah what she said 

Mailini -   

Anne - do you have a date for counselling yet? If not get chasing them it's been quite a while since you went to the DR's 

Purps - not long till Friday 

I also went reading back to try to find out what happened in Tesco's 

AFM well got my copy of my file from Jimmy's ready for my appointmnet at CARE, 3 hrs later I have gone through it (I think they took it apart shuffled it, photocopied it 2.5 times, shiffled it some more and posted it back to me ) and the test results I really wanted to see aren't even in it....... so called them and they have promised to post them to me.....but makes me wander if I have got my complete file or not 

RH - you made me fill up reading you post this morning, Tracey is right it is very good having a male perspective on here


----------



## purple72

Ally your inbox is full can you delete some please xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Leola, loving the cats.

Ally  

Driver, what is it with clinics and notes, we pay all that money and can't even get clear notes.  I remember when I wanted mine from Guys, I had to pay for them then they forgot to post them so I had to treck over and get them and they didn't offer a refund.


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - sorry but I haven't read back at all.   I just wanted to come and say hello.  Just from this page I can read that some people are a bit down at the moment and I am so sorry.  January (and this awful weather) can be a depressing time of year but grappling with IF on top of that can only make it worse. So   to all.

Monty is home now and I am doing ok although c-section is resulting in some recovery time. DP (who is called Mylor for those who didn't know - hence one of Monty's middle names) is being of sterling support, which is great.


----------



## laurab

Please note there are some baby pics in here as well...

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=81925&id=662463161&l=0f8e00e79b

Here are some pics of my cat. Bojangles is the tabby. Oscar is the persian. And the ginger coloured rabbit is the one that got eaten by a fox last year.. devastated.  I know its very sad that my cat has her own face book page! 

As for me not having her 'done', it sounds ridiculous but i just can't bring myself to do it. I know I should but it just doesn't seem right after me so desperately wantig to have babies. That prob sounds daft but she is a woman too. So she hasn't been done. We planned to let her have one litter but its never happened. We planed to have her done professionally so tim could get a male main coone, but we not very organised so we just let her out thinking she would get preg by some back street stud muffin but she obviously either is not very attractive or has IF problems as she has ever got preg! Maybe I need to give the jinny a call!

Ally, Anne, Pix - Wish I could make all things clear for you ladies. 

Tracey - I think you've made the right decision, its prob what I would have done. 

LJ - Welcome home. X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Hick

Jenny

Good to hear that you are back at home and that Mylor has two of you too look after now!  Hope that you recover fully in your own time - most people that I know have found it a frustratingly slow process that requires patience.   .

Thanks for all of the comments about my last post.  What was right for us may not be right for anyone/everyone else, but I just wish you all luck on your searches.     

Maine **** cats - that takes me back.  Soon after  y and I were married we got a Goldie, but Mum was then adopted by a stray Maine **** Cat.  He was convinced he was a dog, and followed Mum around all day giving as much love back as he received - a marvelous animal.  Sadly he was very confused when he met our Goldie who thought he was a cat ......  

Laura - I am shocked by your Tesco story - that is appalling customer service and possibly an offence in terms of H&S and discrimination.  Kind of makes you think "Don't change your lifestyle, change your supermarket" (as I'm sure someone else says!   ).

RH


----------



## purple72

OOOh Jenny hunny so glad you are home safe and posting again!!

i think you have chosen a magnificent name and I think it will stand your little man in good stead for the future!

Give him a big cuddle from me and tell him to be good to his mummy

Now you, remember hunny that you've had major abdominal surgery and it will take time to recover, but recover you will and each day will see you getting stronger and stronger xxx

RH it is so lovely to have the male perspective on here as i for one find your species so very alien at times, but your clarity often helps me in my journey with DH.

Laura hunny i cannot believe your cat has a F/book page how funny! I did have a look though and they are gorgeous.

Love and hugs to everyone else

Away for next few days but hopefully catch you all when back 

Sx


----------



## May74

Hi All,

just popping on as *Jerseyspuds* PM's me and I have tried to reply but her message box is full so thought I would pop on and ask her to empty it........ hi to all that still remember me

Pam


----------



## Spuds

Sorry Girls n RH 

Quickie from me 2night

RH - thank you so very much for sharing your post - it is so thoughtful and insightful - really helpful to have a male perspective on here as well and helps us all out enormously. 

Pix - RH is right - everyone has to decide what is right for them and in this place we are all flexible and loving and will support each other at every stage whether you post/lurk/take a break - whatever ....what is important is this place exists and we are here for each other wherever our path takes us - its so hard I know love but your gut instinct I'm sure will get you where you need to be with as much talk and time as you need together - not sure if you are/have/would consider some counselling at all - doesnt work for everyone but me n dh swear by it 

I never thought I would ever get away from the anger and despair but have to say - meeting you truly wonderful people has been mine and DH's saving grace and for that I'm eternally grateful and wouldnt swap the experience for some easy peasy pregnancy - so there you go  

Mal - sending loads of    for you 
LJ - HOORAY XXXX Welcome home xxx
Spudsxxxxx


----------



## purple72

we dont forget peeps like you Pam  

how are you doing?

Sx


----------



## Spuds

PAMMY !!!!! WOW LOOK AT THAT !!

Will empty e mail box and we can have a catch up - lovely to hear from you xxxxxx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sorry not posting much, having a bit of an argument with myself at the mo ref emotions and that sort of crap    Not feeling down as such just very very scared, panicky a bit tearful, frightened of what the future might or might not bring.  Am trying to stay as positive as i can tho.

LJ lovely to see u back - looking forward to seeing some pics     

Ally thanx for the ** chat yesterday    Havent got round to doing what you suggested yet but will in the next couple of days    

Pix       for you sweetheart

Anne      for you too hunny.

I know im happy for 95% of the time with my lot, but sometimes i just bloody hate my life and what if has done to me


----------



## purple72

Kate hunny

No words of wisdom I'm afraid as crap at that right now but sending you the biggest of  

sx


----------



## popsi

girls


so much sadness.. just calling through to give you all a huge      .. will be back soon, just have so much going on at the moment my head is up my **** and i am very tearful all the time...dont like not being in control !! xx


----------



## Rural Hick

Katie

Being a glass half-full person means that 95% seems good to me.    More seriously though, when things seem bad it may be time to take control of matters and deal with those ones that you can.  It is amazing how many people turn big problems around by dealing with (a series of) small problems.  The difficulty is getting started, and only you can do that for yourself.    However, we are all here to support you in whatever way we can.      

Just think, in six months time you'll be able to look back at all of the rubbish that you have had to put up with and look forward to your future.    

RH


----------



## H&amp;P

LittleJenny said:


> Monty is home now and I am doing ok although c-section is resulting in some recovery time. DP (who is called Mylor for those who didn't know - hence one of Monty's middle names) is being of sterling support, which is great.


Welcome home to both of you, I hope you are taking it nice and easy and settling into being anew mummy , I wondered if you would go for Monty or would be a full name person, I had a friend who's little boy was Alexander and she insisted everyone stuck to the full name for about the first year and then suddenly started calling him Alex. I love all his names, can't wait to see photos, but dpon't get on ** very often any cahnce of anew profile picture just for a little while?

Laura - thanks for the PM, did I miss a post about it?



katie cluck said:


> ust very very scared, panicky a bit tearful, frightened of what the future might or might not bring. Am trying to stay as positive as i can tho.


 right there with you hun and here anytime you need to vent, I know we all try not to be too down on here as we don't want the thread to go that way but it is a scary time when we don't know where to go or what to do next. 

Popsi - do you have a date yet


----------



## LV.

Oh lovely girls... 

Pixie nohut - I hear you my lovely, throwing in the towel has been crossing my mind a lot lately. I feel that my head is always planning 2 stages ahead so by the time we get to that point I'm better equipped to deal with it. The feeling of wanting a life back rang so true for me. The angst is so tiring but the decision about drawing the line is so daunting isn't it?  Michael loves you like the Princess that you are and RC's words are very insightful. Let's meet for that cuddle as Ally suggested. Maybe a glass of pink bubbles too?

Malini - thinking of you so far away, hope Las Vegas treats you well and brings good news xxx

Ally - sorry for my complete crapness, I am going to reply to your message straight away!

Anne - you need a big cuddle too so here's one winging it's way.

LJ - welcome home to you and your bundle of joy

Sorry for patchy personals

The only highlight (well kind of) of this week has been that I'm in Hello magazine! The wedding I went to in the summer where I was bridesmaid and had to wear an awful pink dress and looked like a Christmas tree decoration, well the bride sent the pics in to Hello! and there we all are in full pink technicolour. Couple of pages from the back if anyone has a copy, the one with all the godamn pink and the Jordan carriage. There is no accounting for taste. 

Hoping for a lift for all that need it

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## tropifruiti

LJ - welcome home .   Hope you and the little one are doing fine. I bet you and DP are chuffed to bits.
Leola and RC - thanks for the good wishes .   
Rc - Lots of love  -  Did you start back at work last week or not? sorry if i am wrong i may have missed the info when skim reading. 
Love to RH too - it is always good to get a male perspective on things as most men don't voice their views very readily.
Leola - are you starting tx  again this month too?

AFM Am not sure how i am going to fit everything in this month but found that on my cancelled cycle that it was worse because i was on holiday and then just spent my time thinking about it- so i will probably revel in it. Went to Clinic today and just caught them as they were leaving for the day and i can just ring them when Af arrives and then go in for a scan 2/3 days after that. so just waiting for that now. 
Anne and Jason - good luck in your new business venture, i liked lots of the suggestions, just don't choose something too cheesy and don't spell key words deliberately incorrectly - i know that i for one hate that and wouldn't pick someone out of the yellow pages for that reason. you can call me a smnob =- i don't mind!!  
Oo ladyverte - a hello magazine star- how grand. I remember at our wedding we all did a hello magazine lasses shot which still makes me laugh.
well must get on - have been putting off work all evening.


----------



## Pixie75

Girls and our special boy   

I'm overwhelmed with all the support I've had from you all. Thank you really is not good enough, I wish I could make your wishes come true to show you how much I appreciate your support. I relate to everything you say and I know all come from the bottom of your hearts as we've all been there one way or another and know how unbeareble IF is. We may not even have met before but I love you all so much and hope for the absolute best in your journeys. 

Sending everyone a heartfelt  

Pix xxx


----------



## AoC

laurab said:


> I know its very sad that my cat has her own face book page!


My cat has a ** page.  Princess Pipski Pippi Kormakov

*runs out and hides before people jeer*


----------



## laurab

Oh Sausage Send Bojangles a friend request.  She has a few cat friends.... she even gets emails from tham about catching mice ad eatig tuna!!  

How is everyone this morning? I feel a bit rubbish at the moment, I don't know what to say to people.  Whatever I try to say comes out either patronising or annoying.  So thats why I'm not saying much.   Sorry for being crap.  I'm just thinking I'm prob ot the best person to offer support to you all.    Anything I can do just tell me.


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - you don't have to say anything just seen the photo's of the chippers when you post give me all the hope I need to keep me going


----------



## laurab

Thanks Driver.    You ok this morning?  Bloody snowing here again!


----------



## H&amp;P

We've have got sheet black ice, couldn't even walk up our drive this morning,took one step forward and kept sliding back to where I started, DH was in hysterics watching me out of the window, I had to use the car as leverage as I had some grit in there but couldn't get to it.


----------



## LV.

What's going on with posts getting lost? Hmmpfff... one just disappeared?

Laura - I think you're great! Please don't feel you're not offering any support cos you are, and like Driver said, the Chippers are an inspiration. You also have me in stitches which is a great tonic

Driver - have you stayed home? Sounds dangerous. We're also snowed in - train line suspended so working from home, yippeee!

Maybe I should get our naughty kittens a ** page too

Got CHR results back. Immunes are normal and I don't have the gene they suspect causes POA. AMH came back at 0.1 ng/ml - last time it was tested it was 0.1 pmol and I know ng/ml scale is 3 or so multiples higher than pmol so not sure if my AMH has gone up or if it's just bottom of both scales! Can you get 0.0 AMH? Even if it's gone up it's still pap but I am scoffing at those goddamn numbers, really changes bugger all. Glad I don't have immunes, I am grateful there's not further issues. One blood test did come back abnormal and they have asked I have something else tested which I've googled and it's for Diabetes. I'm not surprised my blood sugar was wonky - I was in NY and eating a lot of donuts!

Big hugs for all

LadyV xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pixie - sending you huge    . Wish I could give you them in person. 

LJ - how lovely to be home. Looking foward to seeing a pic of little Monty. Hope you recover soon  

ladyv - how exciting..must pick up a copy! Glad you don't have immunes. Can't help re AMH.

RH - great to see a male point of view 

Driver - what a nightmare

Laura - maine coot's look amazing...they are HUGE! I want one, how would it get on with a little tabby and big lab I wonder! You are NOT patronising hun. You inspire and give me hope everytime I see your piccie of the chiplets

Sorry no more personals. Have work to crack on with and feel shattered. Woke up at 5am yesterday at Heathrow. Flights were on time and got back home at midnight. Luckily roads were clear, no snow. Was suprised to see the white out that greeted me this am! Its still snowing too.

Athens went well. There were 6 off us FF's on the flight and we met mag at the clinic. Girls were a font of knowledge. Found out that our dqa alpha match is one of the worst to have and is linked to miscarriage, so I'm vry glad I went for donor lit. My arm is red and sore which is a good sign. Dr T wants me to come back in 2 weeks. I start steroids on 10th of Feb, so if I have my 2nd lit on the 26th, that gives me a good 2 week gap which he wants. One lady saw her levels dip slighlty and thinks taking steroids too quickly after lit interfered with her response, so I'm glad to be playing it safe. Just hope all of this works! 

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Big cuddles all round again today  

AnnaSB, great news on your Athens trip, I'm glad all looks well and so pleased you had plenty of FFers around you for support. How does it fit in with your tx now, when do you start stims?

LV, please can you scan in the Hello mag pic on **, I'd love to see it, a famous friend, yay!

Laura, please don't think that, you're a huge support to everyone and I just don't know how you manage even to read the boards with your trio let alone keep posting as much as you do.  

Katie, hang on in there lovely, it's a grey dark cold day on top of the anti-climax of Christmas, not good for lifting spirits. Don't be scared, we're with you all the way.  

Driver, gosh, be careful on the ice, you've been in plaster enough last year. It looks like it's going to get warmer up here as the week goes on, fingers xsed.

Pixie nohut, more big hugs hunny. Will PM you shortly re my texts yesterday  

Hello Pam, good to see you here!

Glad you're both home safe and well LJ  

Hello to everyone else  

Love LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi heaps  

LW - when do you have the scan to find out the sex? I would do exactly the same...no patience me! I down reg on the 20th Jan, start stimming 2nd Feb. Here we go again!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna and Mag, I am glad you got to Athens OK.  Anna,  good news that it went well, I didn't realise you would have to go back to Athens again before tx.

Laura.  As the others have said, you are an inspiration.  We love you.

I couldn't get to London again today, was very surpirsed to wake up to loads more snow.  I am working at DH's shop at the moment, the only customers are those wanting sledges which we have sold out of.

On the plus side, I am not in the office, on the minus side, what if my fridge and cooker delivery get cancelled again.  

As longs as it doesn't interupt my hen weekend this weekend.  As it is at a spa I think I would even be prepared to walk the 15 miles there!


----------



## Rural Hick

Evening Ladies

Hope that you are all keeping warm and not sliding around too much (apart from Driver  ). Loads of  and  to you all.



ladyverte said:


> I'm in Hello magazine! The wedding I went to in the summer where I was bridesmaid and had to wear an awful pink dress and looked like a Christmas tree decoration, well the bride sent the pics in to Hello! and there we all are in full pink technicolour. Couple of pages from the back if anyone has a copy, the one with all the godamn pink and the Jordan carriage. There is no accounting for taste.


On the trip home this evening **** y dragged me into Waitrose for some shopping  (can't help the reaction - it's my chromosomes after all) and we read Hello! looking for your picture. I thought that you looked excellent - apart from the PINK! Perhaps you could get the picture photoshopped to tone it down a bit ..... 



laurab said:


> Oh Sausage Send Bojangles a friend request. She has a few cat friends.... she even gets emails from them about catching mice and eating tuna!!


       

Good job our cat didn't have access to ** - he would probably write about my lack of prowess in those important subjects.   

RH


----------



## mag108

just a really quick one from me as my body is saying 'its bedtime!'.
Set off Sun eve to london. Mon am to Gatwick, Mon pm to Athens, Tues am bus around Athens, Tues pm LIT clinic were I met the lovely LIT ladies (six who flew in from Heathrow and 2 ohers who dont post on FF). LIT so fast, metro to airport, flight to gatwick, stayed overnight. Train to manchester and back to work! .....well I am at home at last and totally wiped!.

LIT was fine, I was concentrating on answering Dr T so was distracted from what his asst was doing. 
Fantastic indeed to meet everyone, (from LIT and Gorgy thread....Blonde1, Sarahh, ShelliG, Lou,) Annasobroody and everyone else' Sounds like you all made it back.

I got back to Gatwick, stayed overnight then train back to Manchester and straight to work! Having a full on relax tonight.

Have read all your posts, 
XXX to PIx, Ally and Anne.
Too tired for more, sorry

x


----------



## Donkey

Hi girls
Sorry I've been busy but I am lurking.  Big   to you all, especially Pixie.

I'm desparate for AF to arrive so I can phone my clininc to arrange a start date    it's been 9 weeks  

Tracey, hope your appliances arrive soon  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies

Just a quick pop in to say hello to everyone love to all


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - how's your arm? Mine looks like I have a huge insect bite, its itchy and sore!

Morning ladies 

DH used my car yesterday and parked it in the local pub car park. But now I can't get out. I reverse 2 feet and my wheels spin. Its a combination of black ice and snow. Staying put for now!

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Mornign Team PR...at home today, having friends LO so around on and off x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Laura - I hold you totally responsible for the fact that my springer spaniel now has is own ******** page.          He's Ned Ward if anyone wants to be his friend.


----------



## SiobhanG

I am hoping that somebody can help me. I am about to embark on my third round of IVF. I am 38, have very high fsh (17) and low AMH, so practically a hopeless case!
My initial IVF was with the long protocol (nov 0 and my last IVF in November 09 was the short protocol (menopor) unfortunately I only had one egg collected – which fertilised and one embryo transferred – but failed to implant. I had a natural pregnancy in May but that resulted in MC.
Can anybody help me to choose the right protocol to go with as I find the whole thing a minefield. I was worried that I was over suppressed on the bcp last time as I was on it for 3 months (while waiting to have a thyroid issue sorted) and also I seemed to have responded better to the gonal f (although as that was a year ago my fertility has probably just declined further since then)
I have read some interesting stuff about estrogen priming and wondered whether it would provide me with a better chance – does anybody have any information? Particularly as my E2 levels are normal and were fine during my last cycle (in fact got a little high towards the end of the meds)
Also I am self medicating with DHEA and wondered does anybody know whether it’s ok to take if your testosterone is normal – or should I start worrying about growing a full beard?!
I’d appreciate any help from anybody. Thanks so much


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Lovelies.

I could do with a bit of advice if anyone has any.

As I mentioned the other day, I now have to endure weekly work meetings with 2 PG women and 2 first time mums just back from Maternity ~ both of whom bring their babies to the meeting. Everyone else in the group has LO's other than 3 women over 50 who all have grown up kids. 
One of the women just back from Maternity is so (understandably) proud of her baby and takes every opportunity to show her off. Every time that I'm in close proximity to this woman she starts telling me that I should be next and when are DP and I planning to have a LO . . and she goes on and on and on. 
She also does it to my friend and Colleague who is actually Pg although this woman doesn't yet know. 
It's now got to the point where I actually can't face going in to this meeting. This woman isn't someone that I feel I want to share my situation with but at the same time I can't just avoid the meeting forever. I don't know what to do  . . any suggestions? xxx

Also, does anyone know if taking Provera before tx can effect response negatively? I'm getting fed up of waiting for AF now and am thinking of starting with it.

AnnaSB; I'm sure that a Maine **** would get on fine with your little tabby and big lab. They are amazing cats. I can't recommend them highly enough. xxx

Tropi; Have you started yet? Sending lots of    your way. 
Yes, we are hoping to start tx in the next week but I'm still waiting for AF just now.

Siobhan; Hi and welcome to the thread. Surely the fact that you had a natural BFP in May indicates that your case isn't "hopeless" . 
I don't know anything about DHEA or Estrogen priming but I'm sure someone who knows more will be along with some advice soon.   

Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Leola and Donkey, we need Driver and Katie to do an AF dance for you both, come on AF, don't be shy.

AnnaSB, ouch, hope your arm gets better soon. Do you have to fit your next one in after ET at a certain time or is timing a bit flexible? Scan was fine, have an NHS one on 1st Feb.

Mags, hope your arm is ok too, are you about to start downregging soon?

Hello Siobhan, welcome to the thread. There are lots of stories of PR girls with low AMH and high FSH with bumps and babies so hang on in there. Good news on the DHEA, I took 75mg a day and didn't have my testosterone checked and didn't grow a full beard so I'm sure you'll be fine   What dosage are you taking? I can't comment on the best protocol, I wish we knew what the magic one for us PR girls was. Do you have confidence in your clinic? If not, it may be worth getting a second opinion from another clinic.

Leola, gosh, what a horrible situation to be in, you poor poor thing. Is there one girl in the group that you could possibly confide in? I think that if you have one person who knows your situation, they should be able to make it easier for you and steer the conversation away as much as they can and at least squeeze your shoulder when you need it and distract to make tea or something. Fancy all bringing babies to the meeting though, that must be so painful for you. Stay strong though lovely, you're doing really well.        

Jo, you're barking mad!

Katie, how's the cafe going?  

Tracey, there's a big thaw on its way so get your spa bag packed! Hope your fridge and cooker come today  

RH, I hope your colleagues didn't see you reading Hello magazine!

We had more snow here overnight but it's warmer today (above freezing anyway) so I don't think it'll last.

Special hugs to Anne, Pixie and Ally plus all the other girls who need them  

Hello everyone else  

LW xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Siobhan - did you respond better on the long portocol? What dose stimms did you have? Could be that you respond better on the lp than sp. My 1st ivf was lp with x6 amps of menapur...got 6 egs, x4 ferts & x2 top quality embies. 3 months did the sp with same dose of manapur and got just 2 eggs and failed to get to et. 
Considering your amh it might be worth going to a clinic which is good with poor responders such as the lister in london or jimneamed in Turkey (sp?) Sure someone else will advise you.
There can be a link between low amh and immune issues, so it might be worth you getting tested for those. Mr Gorgy in London wil tests and treat immunes even if you do not cycle with him. 

LW - glad scan was ok. Usually you have 2nd lit after 4 weeks of having your 1st.  My problem is this would be day 8 of stimms, by which point I would be on steroids. There should be a 2 week gap between your last lit and steroids as steroids can interupt LIT working properly, which is why I'm back  for my 2nd lit in 2 weeks as opposed to 4.

Leola - how horrible for you hun     Does it not even occur to some fertiles that if someone has no children it might be because they have problems?   I like LW's suggestion. If it was me I would probably take her to one side and say 'please can you stop asking me when I'm going to have babies because we have some fertility issues which I do not want to go into'. Hopefully that would shut her up! What sort of job do you do where youcan bring babies along? Sounds nuts to me! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Leola - if it got the point you are at at my work (I am lucky as as it is mainly lunch time I have the issue can chose when to sit in the canteen ie when they aren't there or have lunch at my desk) I would be very tempted to send the the empty arms link off FF with a note saying that you do not want to discuss it with her but thought that she should be aware that not everyone is in the same lucky situation that she is in.

Siobhan - reading your post was like reading my own history, I can't advice on alternatives yet as I have been through a mainly NHS hospital so far who only use Menopur and were very inflexible with their approach. I am waiting for my first consultation at CARE Notts (going to get my immunes tested, might be worth you looking into this with 2 failed cycles and an early miscarriage) to see if they have any alternative view points.

Gotta scoot in a meeting, love to all.


----------



## H&amp;P

Huh what happened there then.......


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - dunno!

Siobhan - three of us have responded to you but your old post has been posted again?
When you say low amh what is it exactly?

x


----------



## SiobhanG

Leola, Sobroody and Lightweight

Thanks for your response. This website has been a bit of a lifesaver for me, I hadn’t joined until yesterday but have been reading for months.
I probably did do better on the LP – I will speak to my consultant about it, in fact he said one of the reasons they advise the SP for poor responders is that they can fit many more cycles in.
I do also have a thyroid issue but that is under control. I will probably end up having all of the NK cells  tests done as well now although I don’t have much faith in them particularly as the HFEA has not made a decision on whether they support them or not.
I am at the Lister which has been very good. I think I will be on the flare protocol next time round, If anybody has any positive feedback I’d be grateful and again any info on estrogen priming.  
Thanks again


----------



## SiobhanG

Leola, Sobroody and Lightweight and Driver225

Thanks for your response. Sorry posted my original post again, think I am going mad. This website has been a bit of a lifesaver for me, I hadn’t joined until yesterday but have been reading for months.
I probably did do better on the LP – I will speak to my consultant about it, in fact he said one of the reasons they advise the SP for poor responders is that they can fit many more cycles in.
I do also have a thyroid issue but that is under control ( I had the whole thyroid profile done and everything was ok except tsh - does that cover the immune issues as well? - very confused!). I will probably end up having all of the NK cells tests done as well now although I don’t have much faith in them particularly as the HFEA has not made a decision on whether they support them or not.
I am at the Lister which has been very good. I think I will be on the flare protocol next time round, If anybody has any positive feedback on that I’d be grateful and again any info on estrogen priming.  
Thanks again


----------



## SiobhanG

Doh! - I am so sorry I seem to posting stuff all over the shop!
Probably because I am at work and trying to hide the screen when somebody walks past.

Apologies to all


----------



## SiobhanG

Sobroody

My amh was 4.4


----------



## Han72

Hewo 

Another lurker just poking my head round the door to say

WELCOME TO THE WORLD MONTY!!!! Congrats Jenny and Morly   

Malini - sending you TONS of      honey!

Hi Siobahn  - if you do a search for posts by Sam22 (now preg  ), she's posted loads of information in the past about estrogen priming protocols 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2

And Littlejenny (just given birth to her little boy Monty  ) is our dhea guru, here's a selection of her posts:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2

Good luck hon!

Pix and Katie -    Sorry you've been feeling the January blues  Did you forget... I gotta feelin' (woohoo) 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good, good yeeeeeaaaaar!  

RH - beautifully put, thank you! Took me a while to figure my DH out as far as the whole baby thing is concerned, but I finally realised why he sometimes seemed resistant to staying on the rollercoaster or unwilling to try again. It wasn't that he doesn't want children just as much as I do. It was more that, given the choice between accepting being childless or watching me going through all the jabbing and poking and just to be devastated by a BFN, well he'd rather remain childless. I used to think he didn't care about how I felt when he would be so negative about it sometimes. But it's actually _because _he cares so much about my physical and emotional wellbeing that he's willing to sacrifice his own dream of fatherhood just so I don't have to go through tx again.

Is not that love? (as he would say  )

Ok enough mawkish rambling from me, I'm off to lurker land again! Love and hugs to ALL
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Sionhan - re immunes, I highly recommend reading the book 'is your body baby friendly' by Beer if you haven't already. I am pretty sure that thyroid issues are linked to immunes. Missyg has thyroid & immune issues with low fsh and has just had a little boy thanks to immune treatment. 
Problem is he HFEA/nhs will probably never acknowlegde immunes, or if they do it will take 20 years which will be too late for us. The reason is they want to see double blind trials. When women have had multiple failed ivf's or many miscarriages, and find out that they have immune issues, only a tiny minority would agree to take part in a trial where they would have a 50% chance of receiving placebo treatments. The majority would rather pay and not risk it. There are a couple of nhs consultants conducting trials with steroids, but struggle to get particpants as they would rather take the real thing than chance the placebo. 
In the states its still contraversial but immunes are treated more widely. If you look at the immune thread, Dr Gorgy's thread (fertility & gyny academy) and the yahoo immunology group you will hear of countless of women who have had babies thanks to immune treatment. The beer centre in the states has helped thousands of women have babies with immune treatments.
I have had 7 miscarriages which the nhs could not explain. Now I have had my immunes checked we have multiple reasons and a treatment plan. 
So please do not be put off by HFEA or nhs docs, who frankly do not have all the facts. 
Your amh is not that bad...ladies here have had babies with amh's under 1! 

Hi Nix  

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Not much time but I just wanted to say to Leola.  Although you don't want this woman to know your situation it is probably the only way of shutting her up.  I liked the suggestion of sending her the 'empty arms' or you could just wait until she next brings it up and just say 'I desperately want a baby but unfortunately have fertility issues' and if she asks more just say you don't want to discuss it.  Hopefully she will just feel incredibly guilty. 
Although even then I don't think people realise how hurtful it is to hear about other people's babies when they haven't been successful themselves.  Many (or even most) people find it difficult not to just think about themselves.


----------



## kitten77

Hi there, was wondering if i could join you?  as you can see from my sig block i have had 5tx all failed. my first ever isci i got the most eggs i have ever had (4) and since then it seems to ahve gone down hill. 

went back on tues for my follow up appointment where he classed me as a poor responder....which is why im here, wanted a home!! can i join

he has suggested i take DHEA, which i have read up on and all it does is scare me to death, all the bad side effects!!! so am pretty scared but still going ahead to take it!!!!  so have to be on that for 3-6 months before even thinking about starting yet another tx. 

hello to everyone and hope you dont mind me popping up here!


----------



## Lilly7

Siobhan; Is your AMH measured in pmol or ng/ml?

Hi Kitten   and welcome to the thread. I don't know much about DHEA but lots of others do. x

Thanks for the advice Lightweight, AnnaSB and Driver. I've now told 2 of the older ladies in the group and my friend knows . . I just hope that they will be able to help protect me from the onslaught next week. I'm sure that they will do what they can. If it's too awful I guess I will have to take this woman aside . . or send her the link. 
I just wouldn't choose to share the fact that we have fertility issues with her at all and feel i'm being forced into it because of her bull in a china shop sensitivity.

AnnaSB; It's rather an unconventional workplace! xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Just saw your message TraceyM. Thank you. 
It's so very true that most seem to find it hard to think beyond their own little frame of reference! 
I just feel so vulnerable about sharing my situation with her as I don't trust her. Still, I think your right and that it will be the only way to keep her quiet. 
Have your kitchen things arrived yet? xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

my cooker and fridge are supposed to be arriving tomorrow. I am just   they don't cancel again, I am fed up with having the contents of my kitchen in the dining room.

I am not having much luck with deliveries.  the camera I ordered for DH on 16 December never turned up.  Amazon despatched another one which was due to arrive Monday just gone and that hasn't arrived either


----------



## SiobhanG

Leola

Think it was measured in pgl. Dr said he expected it to be around 15.
I am so sorry that are having those problems at work, my husbands best friend has just had a baby and it is so difficult. I burst into tears yesterday when I found out Danni Minogue was pregnant.! Unfortunately nobody understands how painful this all is unless they have been through this. Next time she asks when are you gonna have a baby just tell her you’re not sure you want kids, thats what I do. If people think you are not a kiddy person they are less likely to brag about their own little terrors!
BTW can you tell me how to search for posts from just one person, I was told to track down Sam22 posts but it just gives me the complete thread - which is nearly 90 pages long!


----------



## kitten77

leola - thank you for the welcome and sorry to hear your work situ! thats not good but dont be forced to say if you dont want to!!! 

siobhan - i followed you over here from a reply you got concerning dhea, so once you find out how to search for sam22 could you let me know im scared to go on it like you!


----------



## H&amp;P

not sure if this will work, (type DHEA in search box and sam22 in user)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=searc

Siobhan - I was also upset when I heard about Danni last night, then I gave myself a slap and told myself I should be happy that a 38 year old seems to have got pregnant so easily, wouldn't want anyone else to go through what we are all going through.


----------



## Han72

Hiya

I posted links to searches in my last post 

xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver225 

We are silly to be upset about Danni Minogue - so hard not to be bitter and twisted though!

Kitten
I started on the Dhea yesterday, side effects or no side effects. I had my testosterone tested and it is normal, my consultant said I could still take it (looking to cycle middle March) My brother sent me some very interesting articles about it. Although some of the research hasn't been great (only a few women took part) - he did send one about DHEA and miscarraige prevention that was quite promising. Not sure how this works but I can try and email them to you. Send me details if you want.


----------



## Rural Hick

Nixf01 said:


> Took me a while to figure my DH out as far as the whole baby thing is concerned
> 
> .............
> 
> it's actually _because _he cares so much about my physical and emotional wellbeing that he's willing to sacrifice his own dream of fatherhood just so I don't have to go through tx again.


Nix - spot on!  That is what I was trying to say!  

So all the rest of you, just remember that we often say something different to what we mean because we love you.  

RH


----------



## veda

hi all

leola   i feel the same as you every now and again. so sorry its difficult for you at work. i have come to the conclusion EVERY fertile woman takes their fertility for granted and it pisses me off! they dont know how lucky they are. i dont know why some want to slap their fertility in your face. i get asked all the time usually from patients how many i have? depending on my mood i either lie and say 3 or tell them actually its not so easy for me and am trying! that usually ends that conversation! 

anyone undergoing treatment- good luck to us all.

finally af turned up !! i was so glad to see it for once. stimms started (6 amps menopur) i have a question tho. has anyone used this much before and were you told to give it in 2 injections. ie 3 amps mixed with 1 saline and then the other 3 mixed with another saline and give in 2 seperate injection sites? iv also been putting them in my thigh as sting so much. i keep the cetrotide for my tum. is this what is best?

hello to the newbies. these girls are a source of fantastic info.

ok im off to have a hot water bottle on my tum now.

v


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just popping in to say hi to everyone and welcome to the newbies.

     to all that need them.


----------



## Ourturn

Kitten - welcome!

Veda - when I did six amps I did two injections as the most you can have per injection are x3 powders and x1 water. I did all the injections (including cetrotide in the tummy. Good luck!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Veda.  I'm glad AF finally arrived for you.  When I was on 6 amps of menopure I'm sure I did it as one injection, then the second one of cetrotide.  I did both in my tummy as that is where I have the most fat to grab.

Kitten and Siobhan. I think everyone responds differently to DHEA.  I took it for about 4 months and am now taking it again and I haven't had any side effects at all - especially not the one I wanted to have which was a pregnancy!!
However, some oher girls on here said it gave them headaches and weight gain.


Really looking forward to the hen weekend on Saturday - except that 4 of the 18 who are coming are pg.

Day off tomorrow, the fridge and cooker better bloody turn up.  Still no camera


----------



## mag108

Leola
That situation sounds really and truly awful. Some people have no awareness. Is it right that these liitle ones come along to meeting?

A friend in a not dissimilar situation (she works in childcare, and has regular meetings with all women workforce most of who have kids)...she didnt say ANYTHING and would just leave a room if anything she couldnt/didnt want to face came up. Do you have a snior manager you could speak to? If not, and if you are able  not to go to meetings then if I were you, dont go.

Siobhan;Welcome to the thread. I totally agree that if you have had a natural BFP  you are not a hopeless case...
There is experience on this thread and I am sure others will offer their insights. I take DHEA 25mg 3 x a day with little reaction (and no testing) but dont really know much about different protocols.

LW: awaiting uNK cell test and result before I can figure out when I start....


Anna: small rash, very itchy!

RH: How fantastic to have you on here! 

Welcome Kitten. I take ultrmicronized DHEA . 25mg x 3 times a day and it's totally fine. no apparent side effects. Ultrmicronized is meant to be better and gentler.

xx to Nix, tracey, LJ, Anne, Swinny, AnnofC, Purps, Pix, LV, Veda, RC, WW, Jersey, Driver, Heaps, Sam, Ally and anyone else I havent remembered xxxx


----------



## popsi

just calling in to say a quick Hi to you all and sending masses of hugs all rounds, and welcomes to the newbies you have found a fab board xxx

sorry mega busy at the moment been making our intros/family albums this week and finished tonight, if i do say so myself they are really lovely i am very pleased ( i guess being arty helps a little with it as I have lots of stickers sparkles etc from my card making business!) .... seems strange seeing our photos with Mammy and Daddy on   

we have had our confirmation matching panel is on Monday morning...so only 4 sleeps to go xx

love you all and thanks for your huge amounts of support xx

ps .. Tracey i hope your delivery arrives !! xx


----------



## Spuds

quickie hello from spuds and warm welcome for newbies xxx
pix u must be so excited love xxx

hello n hugs to mag heaps rc rh purps anne lv lw lj and sausagiio n laura n mal n tracet xxx

rc you need a big hug xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Sorry I've not been around for the last couple of days - I've been winding up for my meeting with my Head which will be over in 5 hours - can't wait. Spuds, I shall take that hug with me and the knowledge that I have all of you behind me for support, so I should be fine.      

Anyway, I have news from Malini - EC was yesterday, they collected 8 eggs, 5 of which were mature and 4 have fertilized. She says she is over the moon, and rightly so. Not sure when ET is - will text again later. Sending loads of          for those embies.

I shall try and catch up with persos this afternoon, but need to send           to you all - there seems to be a lot of sadness on here at the moment and I really wish I could do something to make it go away.

Catch up later - love and          to you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

RC... good luck with your meeting honey xxx and remember he is only human and you have rights too .. dont be bullied xx


----------



## laurab

Sorry work/ cllege yest so not read back properly..

RC - Good uck with your meeting... is this to tell them your preg? Woo ho!

Malinin - Thats the best news honey.      

Tracey - Is it fridge day?  

Leola - I'm a very private person and would have found it very hard to tell people at work. But then people don't bring babies to my work so was never a huge problem..


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - Hope your meeting goes well. 

Purps - scan day for you I think   



Nixf01 said:


> I posted links to searches in my last post


 oops that's waht happens when you are trying to post in a meeting and just skim read 

Popsi - your nearly there hun 

Malini -   

Tracey - Hope your fridge, cooker and camera all arrive today for you 

Just seen a classic posted on my local board, the 2 NHS clinics where i had my previous 2 treatments in Leeds LGI & Jimmy's have merged into one unit that opened just over a week ago but they have "forgotten" to get their new licence from HFEA so can't actually start any treatments until this is sorted... what a humongous c0ck up 

 to Laura, Mag, KC, LJ, Anne, Swinny,Anna(SB) AnnofC, Pix, LV, Veda, RH, WW, Jersey, Heaps, Sam, Ally, Kitten, Siobhan, Leola and everyone else on this amazing thread.


----------



## Lilly7

Wooooo Hoooooo for the lovely Malini! That's really good news. Sending a big  for you and lots of     for those embies. xx

Tracy, I hope your deliveries come today. How frustrating. I'm not the most patient when it comes to things like that and would probably be on the phone nagging. With any luck you may end up with 2 cameras to compensate. .

Morning RC.  I hope your meeting goes well today. Does this mean you'll be back to work this week? xxx

Hi Nix. I wonder if Paris was as cold as Charolles over the festive period? x x x

Siobhan; pgl? The only measurements I'm familiar with for AMH are Pmol/l and ng/ml.
Either way try not to despair as there are plenty of us with lower AMH, and as Anna SB wrote there are ladies with an AMH under 1 who have been successful. 

AnnaSB, Interesting about the link between low AMH and immune issues. I didn't know that. I'm wondering if I need to look into it before I do anything else. Do you have any idea of the costs for Mr G to test and treat immunes if your not having IVF there? x

Veda; Wooo Hooo for AF and for starting with Stims. I'm so glad for you. Lots of    for your treatment.
Thanks for your commiseration's re work.  It must be so hard to deal with your job in the face of if.  

Hi Mag108. Thanks for your words. Good idea re my manager. I think I'll have a word with him. Maybe he can have a word with this woman. xxx

Hi Pops; The album sounds lovely. Good luck for Monday. Do you have any idea how soon after Panel you princess could be coming home? xxx

Morning laurab. How are you and the chippers and the furry ones today? (By the way DP loved the look of your persian.) 
I don't struggle so much with the babies being in the meeting as with this woman's loud comments infront of everyone. She's impossible.   

Driver; OMG about the clinic's. That's almost too ridiculous to be true. How could they have overlooked that   

Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## laurab

Driver - My local registry ofice forgot to get re-registered whith whoever they need registring with and I think there was a bout 3 months of people they'd married who legally weren't married! Ops!

Leola - Maybe just give her a small punch?  

I'm feelig grumpy today.    AF is here and everyone and everything is getting on my nerves! You all know that kinda day!


----------



## kitten77

morning everyone. Thank you for all the welcomes! 

jsut to say im reading and here, and trying to get to know you all.


----------



## Lilly7

Good idea Laura. x

Morning Kitten. xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Hiya

Would also like to say a big thanks to everyone who has responded to my posts. 
I will look into the immune issues associated with high fsh/low amh. I think we will just try one more cycle before we move onto DE. Has any of you ladies heard about kisspeptin? Very interesting programme last year on radio 4 which discussed studies using kisspeptin on women with hypothalamic amenorrhoea - although I still get AF so not sure whether i would qualify or indeed any of us with high fsh but still have monthly cycles.
I did contact the Dr who did the study but it is still in the research stage. Here is a link in case anybody wants to listen to it
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/04/2009_11_tue.shtml

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - its not guaranteed that you will have immune issues, but a few of us on this board too (my amh is normal but fsh is on the low side). The initial tests with Mr Gorgy vary depending what he wants you to have, but I would budget for £1500. Some private health companies (eg bupa) will cover testing, but you need to give the name of Mr G's partner.  Re treatment it depends on what you need. If you don't live in London he can send a prescription to health care at home, so the nurse come to your house. Unfortunately I need EVERY type of immune treatment 
LIT - Athens 600 euros x2 + cost of flights
Humira - £750 
Steroids, celexane, gestone - hopefully getting all of these on an nhs prescription
Intralipids - £300 per transfusion
IVIG - £1300 per transfusion  

There is a Mr Gorgy thread, fertility & gyny acadamy...there are lots of ladies there who see him just for immunes

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Sorry, rush post!

SO glad to hear Malini's news!!!  I have SUCH a strong positive vibe about this one now.....

Driver, did they really forget??!    I thought it had been delayed due to red tape etc?  As in, the HFEA haven't been able to do their site visit yet?  

Leola, that's too much for anyone to have to deal with.  Can you talk to your manager?

*waving*

RC thinking of you.  He's only human, and so are you.  It's going to be okay, you'll see.    And before you know it you'll be on maternity leave!  

RH, you're a class act.


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - I missed Malini's news? Does she have eggs/embies?


----------



## purple72

I cannot find it either!!!

Malini has it been deleted?

Oh and just to say that Laura hunny you've been the most amazing support to me and never has anything you've said ever been patronising etc! you're our supermummy and we love ya!

Sx


----------



## AoC

Malini's news, from RC's post. 



Rural Chick said:


> Anyway, I have news from Malini - EC was yesterday, they collected 8 eggs, 5 of which were mature and 4 have fertilized. She says she is over the moon, and rightly so. Not sure when ET is - will text again later. Sending loads of        for those embies.


----------



## laurab

RC posted for Malini, think it was 8 eggs, 5 mature and 4 fertilised... so fabulous news!


----------



## Ourturn

Great news Malini!


----------



## purple72

Oh Thats fab news Malini!! 4 embies!!

Laura hunny now are you today? hope the witch has settled abit and you're feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## AngelWish

Hi
Im new to this forum so not quite sure how it all works.
Im just desperate for some positive advice.
Basically, my DH has 2 daughters from previous relationship, i have never been pregnant. Im 29 and on my 3rd cycle in 12 months all privately funded (funds have serisouly dried up now!) I have blocked tubes as a result of a ruptured appendix, this coupled with poor quality eggs. In April 09 i had my first egg retrieval, gutted at just 4 eggs. The following day i had just 1 emby, i had a call while i was in my car on the way for ET and the embryologist advised my only emby had stopped developing. Competely devastated and a waste of £3.8k as i never even had a chance.
My next attempt wa sin aug, they upped my menopur and i had 13 eggs retrieved! I was ecstatic... next day i was advised only 2 fertilised. Dreaded 2ww and a BFN. I was absolutly gutted. In this time many friends are announcing pregnancies and i cant find it in myself to be happy! I feel awful!.
I am currently on the 2ww of my 3rd cycle - this time with ICSI. They stopped me on the stimmy drugs at day 9 due to risk of OHSS. They retireved 14 eggs, 4 fertilised. I went yesterday for my embys to be transferred, this is day 3 transfer. They transferred 1 x 8 cell (which they seemed happy with ) and 1 x 5 cell (advice please!!!! - is this still ok?). I was gutted that they advised my other 2 embies were at 4 cell and slow developers. They were ready to discard but have agreed to wait till tomorrow to see if they catch up. But i doubt they will be suitable for freezing. 
Im struggling to stay positive as i feel so pressurised that again i have not repsonded well. £13k down the line with just 4 embryos seems terrible!

Good luck to all others, and congrats to any success stories... please comment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Think its a combo of AF, tired and ****** off at tim leaving loads of mess yesterday so I have to clear up everything today. I hate things not beig orgnaised for the babes. We had a barney this morning about it.   My house is messy but certian thigs are always done... baby cups washed changing bag upacked etc.  Grrrrrr. Moan moan.  Stil its friday, curry night!


----------



## purple72

Bloody men! (RH not included) And he only has to do it alone one day a week! You have a right to moan hunny!!! but hey if your DH is anything like mine it won't do any good! But a nice curry night will make it all better!! Oh I miss my curry but DH will not let me have one of his curry's till I'm ready to give birth!

Something to do with the fact that on one of the failed cycles he gave me a big curry and I started to bleed after! coincedence but he can be a bit like that bless him!

I miss them though!!! 

Anyway, I'm sure you have organised everything now, as you're our supermum!

Big hugs hunny from me and DH as he know's how much you've been there for me recently and he REALLY appreciates it! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sx


----------



## laurab

Angel - Sorry very quick as its lunchtime! You seem to respond fine.  Remember embies are both sperma adn eggs! We alwsy seem to blames ourselves! Get him on some vits, get you on the DHEA... sorted!   Although hopefully won't need to. My babies are from day 3 5-8 cell embies.


----------



## AngelWish

Thanks Laura - thats excellent news! 
Fingers crossed,

I had the AMH test which showed poor level of egg quality, plus his sperm was tested and lets just say he is verrrrry fertile   

Really appreciate you replying x


----------



## laurab

Angel - Not sure AMH shows egg quality? Think its more about your reserve.  Whats your FSH like? Do your clinic say anything about your eggs? Where they mature? How big where your follies? Timig of EC plays a huge part on fertilisation.

Purp - Yeah I think I avoided curry for a few weeks then I thought... just a mild one and then built up.. I could abstain from booze but not the curry I'm afriad!


----------



## AngelWish

They havent told me my FSH since last year... and my memories rubbish  

The consultant (who makes it feel more like a business transaction) says my eggs are poor as previously they have allowed multiple sperm to fertilise, 

Im just a big stress head at the moment, its so hard not to think of money if the worst happens!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Lovely lovely ladies and RH  

Thank you so,so much for all your good wishes - I'm sat here having a really good blub at all your lovely comments - Team PR really are the best       .

The meeting is over and went well - it'll take some time to get back to where I was but I am going in on Tuesday which is a big step for me. At least he now knows what upset me so much and that I am still depressed and not having treatment for it due to Chip and he knows that he needs to be nice to me.

Will read back and do some persos now but had to say Good Luck        to Purple for her scan at 3.45 - make sure you get a piccy       

Back in a few minutes

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry not had chance to read back through properly and see what I’ve missed as I am at work. Will catch up on Sunday as Mag108 and I are off down to the smoke tomoz again to see Dr Gorgy.

Malini   Amazing news sweetness. What a fab crop xxxx

Purps - Good luck for your scan chick      

RC & LW – Need your help girls!! I am trying to book my flights and accommodation for Cyprus as there is a company called Directtraveller.co.uk and if you book before the end of January we get an £80 per person discount plus loads of extras like free room upgrades, free half board. The problem that I have is I am unsure as to how the pill works (as it’s about a 100 years since I was on it), Romina has said that I will need to go on the pill to sync my cycle with my donor’s. To my reckoning I will get my AF on the 30th of April, do I start taking the pill on that day? Am I right in thinking that you then take it for 21 days? When do you get your AF after you finish your 21 days worth of pills?

Very stupid I know, but I aint got a clue!!!

Thanks ladies

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab

Very quickly...

If its the combined pill you start it on day 1, take for 21 days and get AF about 4 days after last pill.


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

just popping up from lurkerland to say:

RC hon - wow chick, flipping well done to you for getting thru that meeting and it's great that you feel up to going in next week!     

Angelwish - hey hon, good luck for your 2WW hon   You're def not a poor responder though!  just wondering, did you consultant stim you on menopur by any chance?  And have you ever been diagnosed with PCOS...?  I was looking at some stuff on the net recently that seems to show the LH in menopur can cause some people to overstim, especially if they already had PCOS. Apparently the remedy is to stim using puregon or Gonal or mix either of those drugs with a very small amount of m'pur, so you get fewer eggs but of better quality...  Just a thought but I  this info will be useless because you're going to get your 

Hi Laura - sorry Tim messed up (literally!) Has he grovelled enough yet? If not, make sure you eat all the naan breads tonight, that'll learn 'im!   Love the new pics of the chips, sooo cute!

Tracy - hope that stuff turns up today!    

Driver - RAH! What a heeeeyuge c0ck up! I wonder how long it'll be before they can start treating people again?  It's lucky Mr (ARGC) Taranissi doesn't use either of those clinics, or the HFEA would probably have called in the cops or summat    

Hey Leola - it's been flipping freezing. The rads have been on non stop so our electricity bill is going to be mahooooosive and all our houseplants are dying    Oh well it's warmed up a bit today, a positively sweltering 3 degrees. Might have to get me swimsuit out    

What great news re Malini! She must be pleased as punch!   Oh bugger, I just realised, I sent her a text just now when I read RC's post but it's death o'clock in the morning where she is innit?  Hope her phone's off  

Hiya Swinny  good luck with coordinating it all hon!    

Sorry no more persos, really baaad headache, so I think I need to get off here and rest my eyes a bit...

Love and hugs to all the fab PR Posse 

xxx


----------



## AngelWish

Nixf - thankyou so much for your positivity xx much appreciated.

Yep - stims all 3 times have been menopur, ive never been diagnosed with PCOS, its crazy because my 2nd cycle they made me stay on the stims (5amps daily) for an extra day, but this time i was pulled off a day early (again 5amps daily!)

God i hope your right and i get a BFP!! 

Hope yur headache goes soon  xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - can't believe my last proper post was on Monday   - apologies for having my head up my **** all week.   Apologies too if there are any spelling mistakes - am worried that I may lose this so want to post it PDQ!!! And there are now 4 new posts which I'll come back to in a minute - I wish I could type faster.    

Pixie       how could we forget the most stunning lady who is chief party planner, fabulous hostess, employee of the year and generally fantastically lovely person who has been there for us. We are here for you as and when you need us - and you're always in our thoughts.

Beachy - hope you had a lovely day with your friends LO - you are such a good friend to do that for her. You're right, I am very lucky indeed to have RH.

Laura - sorry about the grouchy mood  - it's a [email protected] GHo back to Tescos and tell that horrid woman what we all think of her.     I love the fact that Mrs Bojangles has an ** page - is your other cat called Tatty? You are never patronising or annoying and we love you to bits, don't ever forget that. We're having curry tonight as well, although with a new yoga class tomorrow, I'm not sure it's a good idea    

Veda - so glad AF finally arrived - why is it she is never there the few times we want her to be - she really is a beatch of the highest order. Glad that you have now started stims although sorry that it stings so much. When is your first scan.        for those follies and eggies.

Leola - I admire you for your patience, strength and courage in dealing with your work situation - I would have cried my eyes out or battered her by now - and spat in her coffee. I do hope there is some way you can get a message to her - either via others or directly. In the meantime please accept loads of          
Was all OK with your lovely cat at the Vets on Wednesday - I hope so. Hope AF turned up in the end.

Swinny - hi lovely - hope you are OK. I think you are off to see Dr G with Mags, so good luck for that.

Tracey - timed (and untimed!) sex plus superovulation sounds a great plan. When are you off to West Africa  - it sounds really exciting? I hope your Fridge and Cooker arrive today - will you post piccies on ** please. Hope you have a lovely time at your hen weekend - I bet you have a ball. Hope the 4 pg ladies don't upset you too much - just make sure you drink their share  

Ally       for you too

Driver - sorry about your notes (or lack of) and then the c0ck up with the registration - sounds like they could do with someone to sort their admin out. Why to DHs think it's funny when we slip and slide? I don't know why, because if we fall over it's bound to be their fault and they should realise that by now.

PamLS - lovely to see you - I think I was lurking when you were posting but remeber how good you were at sticking to your diet.

Spuds - you are so right about what wonderful support we receive here - it is truly remarkable.

Kate - sending you loads of       . I'm not surprised you are feeling like you do at the moment - the light at the end of the tunnel is nearly there and is becoming real and scary - I was petrified when I was flying out to Istanbul back in September and really questioned if we were doing the right thing - it's only natural to feel like that, so be kind to yourself - it doesn't matter that you feel like you do.     I'll have to come up and see you Chez cafe soon.

Popsi - so, so pleased that you are nearly there - I envy your artistic talents - I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler.

LV - thought you looked lovely in the photo and far more suited to the pink than the others - really not sure about that coach though       
     at the doughnuts and diabetes test results - what else did they expect.

Tropi - have you started tx now? Did you get many snow days off this week or have you been in most of the time?

AOC - Does your cat have a nickname - that's a very grand name for what I bet isa very grand cat - and we would never jeer at you, you're too special.

AnnaSB - so glad that your LIT went well and that your arm is red and sore (in the nicest possible way). Great that you were able to meet up with so many friendly faces including Mag. Not long now til the 26th. Having seen some of the footage of cars slipping on the ice, I think you were wise to stay put the other day.

Heaps       at the thought of Laura's cat having tx at the Jinny - can you imagine how many kittens she'd end up having if she takes after her Mum       How are you doing.      

LW - glad the virus is better and that Bean is well - thanks for the pms - will be in touch. 

RH - for the record I did NOT drag you into Waitrose it was the other way round. And please don't think we normally shop there - too expensive, I'm afraid, it's just that the path to Somerfiled was too icy.

Mag - glad your LIT went well too and that you got to meet up with fellow FFers. I'm not surprised you were shattered after all that travelling. Hopefully you are feeling a bit more rested now.

Donkey - any sign of AF? - hope she turns up soon.

Jo - love the fact your doggie has a ** page too now - did you get back OK from Exeter the other day or did you have to drink lots more Champers.

Shiobhan, Kitten and Angel - welcome to the fab world of Team PR - these ladies (and bloke) are the best.

Shiobhan - No one on Team PR is a hopeless case - the medics might try to tell us that we are but we prove them wrong!!!! I took DHEA for a few months and although it brought my FSH down, it raised my Day 3 progesterone levels, so it might be worth getting that checked. If you suffer from any type of anxiety or depression be careful. The Jinemed in Turkey do some estrogen priming tx, I believe, so it might be worth contacting them for info. I'm afraid I've never heard of kisspeptin, but it has a nice name!!

Nix - how are you, my lovely - our DHs/DPs do love us, even if they have a funny way of showing it at times - I sometimes forget how hard it is for them too.

Kitten - the fact you have got to ET 5 times tells me that you are responding and that implantaion may be the problem - do you know how good your embies were when they were put back? Please see what I said to Siobhan about the DHEA.

Angel - please remember it only takes on embie and you are now PUPO. Try to be as kind to yorself as you can over the next 2 weeks as this will help your embies snuggle in. Try not to worry about the money for tx as you may not need any more for a while. Sending you loads of       

Purps - not long til you see your LO for the first time       . I had massive curry cravings for the first few weeks (OK first 15!!!) and would probably have killed RH if I'd not had my fix!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Me again    

Swinny - Laura is spot on - take pill from day 1 for 21 days and then AF should arrive about 4 days later. Are you able to change the dates with the deal or get some insurance in case you need to - It sounds like a great deal, but all it'll take is AF to be a couple of days out of synch for the next few months and you could be out by a week. The other alternative would be to book for slightly later than after the 21 +4 days after April 30th as you could then just be on the pill for a bit longer if needs be - does that make sense? I'd email Romina and see if that would be OK.

Laura - spot on.

Nix        at the Mr T comment, but so sadly true (loved the fact that BI couldn't read it yesterday      ). Am feeling quite proud of mysel at the moment. Whoops - I also sent Malini a text just now - at least it shows we care, even if we have woken her up      

Angel - try to think positive - I'm sure it helps - you are pregnant until proven otherwise        

LJ - hope you and Monty are OK    

I think that's me done for a bit now. That'll teach me to be awol for so long.    

Love to everyone


----------



## Ourturn

RC - glad your meet went well!

Purps - you are probably having the scan now...thinking of you     

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Thinking of you too purps!!!

I'm still in my jimjams!


----------



## laurab

ANd RC glad your meeting went well... soorry seem to have missed what it was about.... but if you need me to go punch someone just shout.... I'm in that kinda mood!

I do feel for Tim when he walks through that door!


----------



## Overthemoon

Wow, what an epic post RC!  

Swinny, I don't want to confuse issues but I was on the estrogen priming protocol which they use to synchronise me with the donor. The pill I took was cycloprogynova. I had to take it from CD 3 for 21 days (until CD24) then AF came 3 days after my last pill. The attempted cycle before that I was on estrafem and I was supposed to take that pill from CD14-CD28 but I had a midcycle bleed and they cancelled my tx. It depends on what pill you are taking so make sure you check with Romina. In any case, they predict AF will come 3-4 days after the last pill.  

Purps 

Just had a letter from the builder's solicitors to say he is suing  us for not paying the final invoice. It's laughable seeing as he owes us more than we owe him and we're in the middle of suing him plus the pipe leak is still running down the kitchen walls and his newly built walls are a mass of bubbles and peeling paint in one corner! What an idiot.  

LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - what a to**er


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - my thoughts exactly.   

LW - set Laura onto him - it might help Tim a bit. Seriously, what an idiot. I hope you will be able to claim extra for the emotional distress it has caused you, especially given your cirumstances - any court in the land is going to realise he hasn't got a leg to stand on. I'm really sorry you're having to put up with all this sh1te from him.    

Laura - No punching needed at the moment thanks, but I know where to come if I need some. I bet you'd be brilliant on the Wii boxing somehow     

Malini will be having ET tomorrow or Monday so sending more         for her embies. She didn't say if we'd woken her up.


----------



## Swinny

RC, LW & Laura thanks girls. I feel like my head is spinning with all of the organisation that I’ve been trying to do this week.

That was kind of what I had remembered. In the old days I used to get AF about 4 days after stopping my last pill. 

As I’ve got to have IVIG and optimally I should have 2 x IVIG three days apart with the last transfusion being 7-10 days before ET, I am going to have to do my 1st week to 10 days of stimulation here in the UK (which is an absolute bu**er as I really was looking forward to 21 days of being chilled and having my cycle in holiday mode) and then fly out to Cyprus in my final week of stimms ready for EC. So by my reckoning if I started the pill on the 30th April and had that for 21 days then I should get AF on or around the 25th of May. If I then started stimms on day 2 (that’s how it’s worked on my cycles in the UK – not sure if this is how Jinemed/Dogus work as I’m still waiting for Romina to get back to me??) then if I had my last lot of IVIG on the 3rd/4th of June and flew out on the same day and my egg collection was on or around the 8th and ET was a max of 5 days later, then it would be bob on.

I have got until the end of January to make the booking to get all the discounts so got a couple of weeks yet to try and get some info from Romina. The company would probs be able to change the booking for an admin fee I bet. 

RC these are the deals they’ve got on:

Malpas – Half Board with free sea view upgrade £754pp
Vuni - £794pp Half Board
Bellapais - £822pp Half Board
Kantara Palace - £746pp Half Board

Quite good hey!!

Nix – Hello sweetie, nice to hear from you. Hope you two are ok xx

Angelwish – good luck matey

Hello to the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Argh! I had a post on the tip of my head, then got distracted with housework... Let's try anyway:

Purps - hope the scan went well! I don't know what time it was going to be - but I'll keep checking back to see if you've posted.

LB - red wine, chocs and deep breaths, dear. And a whole pot of St Agur...

RC - glad you feel up to going back - it must be so daunting.  

Pix - good for you, having the strength to turn your back on IF for a bit. Be good to yourself.

Anne - you too - sometimes we all need a break from the incessant worry.

Pops - so excited for you!

Welcome to the new PRs! I advocate DHEA for egg quality - it did wondrous things for mine.

I know lots else has happened - but I'd better post this before I get waylaid again!

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Mir I only have choc off that list in!!!    Can'twait til the chippers are old enought to pop to the offie for me!


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> news from Malini - EC was yesterday, they collected 8 eggs, 5 of which were mature and 4 have fertilized. She says she is over the moon, and rightly so.


Yeheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!     Grow embies, grow.    


laurab said:


> I'm feelig grumpy today.  AF is here and everyone and everything is getting on my nerves! You all know that kinda day!


Don't we just!   


AngelWish said:


> Im just desperate for some positive advice.
> Basically, my DH has 2 daughters from previous relationship, i have never been pregnant.
> ...............
> They transferred 1 x 8 cell (which they seemed happy with ) and 1 x 5 cell (advice please!!!! - is this still ok?).
> ...............
> Im struggling to stay positive as i feel so pressurised that again i have not repsonded well.


Angelwish - welcome to the board.  I am the token man on here for equal opps purposes  but add my tuppence occasionally.  Don't assume that the problem is all yours - I think the Drs are too quick to assume that all is well with us men and that the problem is all the lady. You have to assume that you are PUPO now - PMA can't be a bad thing for the embies. My attitude is that you have responded well (lots of eggs, and a good number fertilised) so you are an important part of the way there.      Keep going - it'll all be worth it in the end although it can seem very bleak at times.  


laurab said:


> Grrrrrr. Moan moan. Stil its friday, curry night!


Hmmmm - you sound suspiciously like **** y


Nixf01 said:


> Oh well it's warmed up a bit today, a positively sweltering 3 degrees. Might have to get me swimsuit out


Hello Nix - nice to see you dropping in again.   Orange bikini perhaps?   Ooopppps - I'll be in trouble now! 


Rural Chick said:


> RH - for the record I did NOT drag you into Waitrose it was the other way round. And please don't think we normally shop there - too expensive, I'm afraid, it's just that the path to Somerfiled was too icy.


You can believe what you want.  All I did was point out that there was nothing to cook at home - you chose Waitrose.


Rural Chick said:


> I had massive curry cravings for the first few weeks (OK first 15!!!) and would probably have killed RH if I'd not had my fix!!!


OK - I can take a hint - off to the kitchen to cook.  

 and lots of     to you all

RH


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## fluffy jumper

just popping in to check on Purps. 

Fridge and cooker arrived.  Yay.  Unfortunately they wouldn't wire in the electric oven because apparently I have a terminal box and it should be a junction box.  Luckily my brother, who lives round the corner is an electrician.  Just need to persuade him to come in the morning before he goes to watch Chelsea.

Fridge just made it through the gate.  Hooray.

Laura,  I am feeling very grumpy today, hope AF isn't about to arrive as that would make my cycle 21 days.  Maybe it is because I was trying to do a simple thing of drilling two holes to fit the splash back but can't find a big enough drill bit, or can't find small enough wall plus to fit the hole I have drilled. Serves me right for asking to borrow Dads drill when really I should have just borrowed Dad.  Me being stubborn and independent again.  I keep saying to myself 'I am 44 years old and reasonably practical, I shouldn't need to run to Daddy or DH for a simple job like this.

Be back later when I have more time and am not so cross.

Oh, just had to say I cried when I read the post about Malini's embies, wonderful news.


----------



## laurab

Wooo hoo tracey! New fridge and cooker.   I ca be a bit like that, or used to be now I have the excuse of no spare time rather than not the ability to do these jobs.  Must admit my dad loves it when I ask him to help with something, makes em feel worthwhile. Give him a call, it will make him feel needed... it'll make his day!

Hope Purps is on soon.  I must admit I did have a text a while back frm her......    Come on love post post!


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - you tease       

Tracey - so glad they have arrived - good luck with the splashback  

Mir - distracting housework should be banned   

Swinny - you've got some good prices there. Hopefully Romina will get back to you soon so that you can book - so exciting   Do you know which protocol you will be on - if it's the microflare one then it's pill from Day 1 (or it was for me).

Have decided it would be too unfair on other yoga ladies to have curry tonight.


----------



## Miranda7

Argh! THAT was one of the most important things I had to post!

Malini - well done girlie! Brilliant news!


----------



## Spuds

Pants - big headache  

Just quick one to say well done Mal - thinking of you and sending loads of    

RC     well done wonder woman xxx

KC and Nix - if you are lurking sending you some of these in case    

Laura - never patronzing love - always lovely xxxxx

Off for girls night in later - been bad mood cos yesterday was meant to be first scan but no AF etc also the witches of eastwick giving jip at work and cant tell then I'm leaving yet - but when I do will be like a chessire cat prrrrrr

Keep getting little panicky flutters - sillyness - Im ok as long as I try not to gaze into the crystal ball girls if you know what I mean..

Anyway - sending loads of love for a Happy and Chilled wkend

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jersey, it is only natural that you feel nervous and jittery.

PURPLE, come on post.  I am feeling sick with anticipation. please please please let it be good news.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Tracey xxx

Ditto - where is Purps - hoping and   

Spuds
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - hope you have a lovely time tonight and hope that AF arrives when you want. I hope you have something special planned for telling the witches - I shall try and think of something suitably horrid for them. As for wonder woman    - I have her chest, but unfortunately not the stomach, legs or **** that she had - shame     As Tracey said, the jitters are so natural.    

Tracey - I think it must be OK     or I don't think Laura would have mentioned the text.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks RC - suitably horrid would be good - hormones all over the place and think must be a bit stressed again cos crying for no reason nonsense - Ive got a massage owed on a package deal I did before Christmas - think I'll go for that tomorrow if they can see me - need to get back into exercise again etc etc etc


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - massage sounds a fab idea - tell them we'll send Laura round if they don't fit you in.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks RC xxx have a good wkend love - off now to 'walk' to girls house in attempt to get alleged fresh air - though West Norwood not really fresh  cant wait to be in the countryside   

XX
Spuds


----------



## mag108

Mal: thats fab! Wishing you all of the best with your ET and being PUPO!

AngelWish: dont lose hope! From a very unscientifice perspective your number egss has gone up each time and your response improved each time. Clinics need to take responsability for getting the protocols right! Its not just about blaming our bodies! You have got this far! Lots of people on here with many issues. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you hun, it's worked well so far (and come back and check out all the different ways of helping yourself next time if this time it doesnt work, like DHEA...XXX Please get a second opinion nedically if you need to !

Laurab: you deserve a curry!

RC: glad your meeting went well and good luck for Tues (you epic poster yoU!)

Nix: howdy!

Off to Dr G tmz for a lovley uNK cell testing (internal)

xxxx to everyone else


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing on to say fabulous new to Malini....well done and good luck for ET


----------



## shortie66

Malini well done sweetheart       come on little embies get ready for a nice warm home for the next nine months      

Purps news please hunny    

Still abit mixed up here sorry    Off out tonight to get p1ssed.  Sorry no perso's head is mush


----------



## alegria

Hi Team PR 

Just saw this post about someone who was told that she had POF and high FSH and she had a healthy baby a few months later. Hope it will cheer up lots of ladies out there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223984.0;topicseen

Alegria x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Alegria - how are you? Thanks for that lovely link    

Laura hun - please can you text Purps back and tell her to hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Lilly7

Evening. x

Thanks for all the info AnnaSB. It's so difficult to know what to do for the best hey! To go ahead with immunes now based on the low AMH, or to go for tx only to have to have immunes further down the line. xx

Hi and welcome Angel. x

RC, I'm so glad that the meeting went ok.  
All was ok with the cat but yesterday 2 of the other boy cats had a fight and 1 ended up with a slashed ear so I had to take him to the vet for stitches. Bl**dy expensive! I'm now thinking that I may have to rehome one of the boycats    as he keeps getting into fights with the others and I think he might be trying to tell us that he'd be happier in a home with less cats. 

Hi AOC,

Tracey, So glad the fridge and oven finally arrived! Fingers crossed for the camera next. x

AFM, still no sign of AF so I called my clinic this afternoon to see if I should start provera to bring it on. The nurse I spoke to couldn't find me on their jan list and it turns out that my consultant must have forgotten to put my name down after he said that I should start again in Jan! The nurse said that the clinic are really busy this month and she wasn't sure they could fit me in!!!! I was all ready for a fight but then she called back to say that they will fit me in after all. Now I just have to    for AF, decent baselines and for a better response than last time.

Hi to everyone else. x

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am in danger of turning this into a delivery issues forum rather than a fertility one  

I have been told that I have to wait until next Friday for the camera.  They have to investigate what has happened to the last one before they can send another replacement  

btw, if I am going to do this superovulation thing I need to get a fertility monitor - can't believe I don't already have one, I have been ttc on and off for 9 years !


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies, 

So sorry for not posting sooner, had a mare of a jpurney back and then decided to go straight out for dinner! Just in now so yesy we seen a beautiful heartbeat enclosed in one little fetus, we are very happy to meet Trouble, lots of tears but good ones and spot on from LMP dates I'm 6 +4 and Trouble measures 7mm 6+4 for dates.

Very happy bunny xxxx

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

That is the most wonderful news Purple.  Here's to a very healthy 8 months for you and your little one.  I just can't say how pleased I am for you honey


----------



## laurab

Phew! About time nearly blabbed!!  

Welcome trouble... although i'm sure you won't be! xx


----------



## purple72

Trouble is aready causing trouble! without my seabands I'm heaving every second!!

Laura hunny you could have blabbed, but then I should have told you that sorry!!!!

Tracey hunny thank you! and so glad your fridge came bummer about the camera!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Donkey

Hi Malini, such exciting news...take care of yourself    

Purps, so glad the scan went well  

RC well done for being strong, that is the worst bit over.  It sounds as if you have been honest and he has responded well.  Good luck for Tuesday  

I'm still waiting for AF and feel yuck, she must be here soon  

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Lovely to see your ticker Purps.

I should be getting stuff ready for my weekend away, spa hen weekend if you hae forgotten!  but been glued to ff, can't stay away now.  

Might go and make a g&t with the ice the new fridge has made.


----------



## Rural Chick

Well done Purps, DH and Trouble. When is your next scan - they are addictive       

Leola - wishing AF to arrive for you asap - thank goodness they agreed to fit you in this month - we'd have persuaded them otherwise for you!!!!  

Tracey - sorry you're having such hassles - it'll be worth it in the end though, I hope. Did Purps have a fertility monitor  

Donkey - thanks lovely    - he congratulated me for being so brave    . Sorry AF is mucking you about still. We need Driver's white trousered dancing ladies.


----------



## purple72

Sorry to have kept you all waiting  

**** y no fertility monitor hunny x


----------



## Rural Chick

Purps   - I was being cheeky     - Tracey needs one and you wouldn't need it now if you had one. Sorry about the sickness - can't offer any advice I'm afraid.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I must say, I have been peeing on those ovulation sticks on and off over the years, and of my 4 natural pregnancies none of those has happened when peeing on sticks so I'm not sure how much difference they make but the consultant said I need to use one if I am going to do the super ovulation


----------



## popsi

just a quicky... phew purps thankfully you have posted !! i was getting worried.. but figured that Laura seemed joyful in her posts to had a feeling all was ok.. sooooo happy for you and G honey xxxx

love to everyone.. sorry no personals i am struggling at the moment with stress and emotions .. roll on Monday x


----------



## purple72

Have to admit for us it was pure luck, because of work and xmas parties etc oh and DH's driving test we only managed to do the deed once around Ov time, but hey I think this pregnancy is much more down to the Lap & Hyst I had early Nov and the good ol' scrape the consultant said he did after finding a very thick lining.

Dh obviously thinks it's down to his supersperm, but hey, whatever makes him happy.

As for the sickness **** y no worries it's all good, will speak with our Acu guy next week and see what he says as these seabands, although they really take the edge of, they hurt when you're wearing them 24/7

Popsi, you've just posted, thanks sweetie, and only 3 more sleeps for you!!! I know how much the time drags but sweetie, you are so close now! will pray the weekend flies by xxx

Love to all my gorgeous PR ladies xx


----------



## laurab

Yep pops your next!  Oh no we have Nicks first (we hope!!) Then you!

So we have Purs preggers.. who next for a BFP?  I need a refresher?  Malini next I guess... then who?

Yeah Tracey use your new Ice machine.. join us in a drink.


----------



## popsi

laura... Nicks wll be before me LOL ! cant see us meeting our princess before 28th Jan at earliest .. if we are approved


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - AngelWish is on 2ww, Malini has ET imminently, Veda has started stimming and Leola, Tropi and Jo are all waiting for AF so that they can start tx. We could have a whole new load of BFPs in the next few weeks


----------



## fluffy jumper

Popsi, good luck at panel.     

Better go and finish packing for my hen weekend.  'see' you all on Sunday night


----------



## laurab

Can I come with you Trace!!! PLease!


----------



## shortie66

Great news purps    Hello trouble lovely to meet you     

Tracey have a nice weekend hunny  

Pops       for you sweetie, this is your turn     

Hope everyone waiting for af sees her soon   

Back from night out, eating leftover chinese and going bed, up at half six in morning. Sorry im so crap at mo head still up bum tho think as the plan comes together im comin out of it slowly if that makes any sense, cos it sure as hell doesnt to me


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie, sorry for lack of personals - just wanted to say:

Purps - yay!  so happy for you both, and welcome Trouble!!!

Malini - fab news  - sending lots of growy vibes to your 4 embies, and good luck for a very smooth ET   

Pops - good luck for Monday!    

Lots of luck to all those just starting or waiting to start tx    and    to anyone who needs one!

Have a good weekend everybody, lots of love always xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Such fab news for Malini and Purple!  

Girls, I'm sure you have all seen the heart breaking coverage about the Haiti Earthquake. My heart has been aching for those poor people having lost their loved ones and having their lives totally devastated. I know times are hard but every will pound help and if anyone feels they can donate, no matter how small, you can do it here quickly and easily www.dec.org.uk.

xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spuds

Evening All

Woops am squiffy again   lovely girls night in - laughed head off - we are officially grumpy old birds excellent   

LV - will try and do something when sober am xx

Purps - such amazing news - Im so happy and relieved - phew had a sweat on waiting for news 

Mal -   

KC - I'm with u lovey - just ride it out xxxxxxxx

Love to all
Ssssspudddddssss   
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I echo what LV said.  the charity I work for, CARE International, have been working in Haiti for years and their lives have been hard at the best of times and now this awful earthquake.  We are members of the DEC and I can highly recomend donating via the DEC.

Can't bloody sleep, Max woke at 4am and I lay in bed awake for an hour and decided I might as well get up.  i hope it doesn't mean I am a part pooper at the hen do tonight.
Laura, I would love to take you with me, in fact, I'd like all of team PR to come.


----------



## laurab

Ohhhhh a team PR spa break!    Wouldn't that be fab!

Have fun Tracey!


----------



## Züri

wow that was a marathon catch up, i had to skip most of the 50 pages of the previous thread and just skimmed the last 20- pages of this 

Pix - big hugs xx

Malini - wow what a fantastic response, great news have everything crossed

Purps, so excited at you seeing that heartbeat, must feel very real now

LJ - congrats again on the arrival of Monty, cool cool name, love it 

Kate, Anna, Ally - hope you girls are doing well, sorry you are all feeling low  big hugs

The girls doing LIT, can you tell me what LIT is? is it some kind of immune treatment?

Right think i have run out of steam for personals - hard to keep a track of everyones news

Not much to report here, trying to lose the weight i gained over xmas and feeling frustrated as no where near at the target i wanted to be when we start IVF again mid Feb - need to get my trainers back on and get running! Xmas and a trip back to the UK has not been good for the diet and fitness 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


xx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - CONGRATULATIONS to you and dh. You must be over the moon. Great news that you have sickness...its a great sign (even though its not nice to put up with) 

Malini - hope et went well    

Zuri  

mag - good look today, hope its not too painful!

Hi everyone 

What a busy evening I missed out on! DH and I went to our fave italian with vouchers we received for xmas. It was yummy. Thought we'd have a nice night out before down regulation turns me into a hormonal monster (Tuesday) 

Need to get my  into gear, sort out the house and do a big food shop. Still in my jammy's. Think I'm recovering from doing the athens trip in one day. 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Brilliant, Trouble!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

RH calls me Trouble


----------



## shortie66

Just a quick pop in to say hello to everyone


----------



## mag108

Ladies and RH
Just back from a day trip to London with Swinny, you would have thought looking at us that we were ladies who lunch, then that we were ladies who shop. But no, just an hous or two earlier we were ladies with our legs askance, having a Vvvvvvvery uncomfortable procedure aka uNK cell testing   . Almost kicked Dr G in the head.  

We did very well. Cant have an enormous glass of wine as a reward cos he gave us antib's.....


xxxxxxxxxxxxxto you allllllllllllllllll


----------



## Rural Chick

Mags - sounds painful             for you and Swinny. Great that you were able to lunch and shop afterwards though.   

KC - enjoy your JD and coke whilst you can - not for much longer methinks          

Heaps - fantastic news about the house - well done you       

Love to everyone - sleep well


----------



## shortie66

Thanx **** y - i can but hope      Keep thinking now i should have had immunes done just in case u know    But seeing as never even had 2 lines or a positive hpt anyway, plus with blocked tubes and no ov is it worth all that money that we havent got anyway      Honestly my head is going round and round and round and round.  Cant seem to get words out to explain how im feeling when im sober, however now im as fissed as a part so find it easier


----------



## popsi

kate... i think you are doing totally and utterly the right thing my sweetheart.. there is no reason why immunes should come into your thinking, your like me honey.. .never a sniff of 2 lines !!.... we have choosen different directions honey but have so much in common xx 

love you all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Pops thanx sweetheart     know a couple of certain things we have in common to start with curry and beer        
Would love a meet up one day hunny when you are settled with ur princess.  Hope ur holding it together ok, the panel will love you, after all darling how can they not          for monday sweetheart we will all be there with you


----------



## popsi

we will meet up I promise you honey xxx i have told you before and I mean it xxx... thanks for your good luck honey. . now i am busy bumping your bubbles so please sort our a 7 for me LOL xxx


----------



## shortie66

Sorted popsicle   is  three sevens ok for ya       

Busy playing bejewled blitz on ********, think i may need some pringles to soak up a bit of jd soon


----------



## popsi

thanks darling.. added to yours too xxx ...i a bit pi$$ed now too lol xxx oh well while we can we will xx.. where is everyone else


----------



## laurab

I'm fissed as a part too!

Kisses girls. XX


----------



## shortie66

Pops its gotta be done sweetie     

Wooo hooo lauras here     Ello sweetheart hows our lovely chippers    I always show scottie the pics of the chippers of **, think he's secretly hoping for the same cos when i said i think they'll put three back in at reprofit if we ask for them, he said yeah get em in there


----------



## LV.

Morning girls,

KC hun, you can get some immunes done at your GP I believe, there's a list here of the level 1 tests http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0 so if you're worried pop along and see the doc and see if they can help with any.

AoC - I didn't thank you for your kitty advice. They have always had separate bowls but I just put them further away (only about 6 inches in the end!) and we've not had any growling since so thanks very much.

We went to see the florist and cake lady yesterday, I'm soooooo excited about our cake! It was once said of me that I'm a gay man trapped in a woman's body as I love all things camp, I think the cake is the one area of the wedding where that side of me is going to flourish! And the whole thing is going to be enrobed in CHOCOLATE.

Big hugs to all you gorgeous gals

xxx


----------



## AngelWish

Thanks Rural Hick, i know, i do blame myself.... but the consultant has as good as told me my body is failing me. He said my only options if ICSI didnt work would be donor or adoption! (i know your a male... but clearly the consultant hasnt got a set of overies starting WW3 every time he sees a baby!!!) Good to see a token male on here!

Im 6 days past EC and 3 days past transfer... from what ive read that means they should be attaching today, my body is feeling preggers with the sore boobs etc but think this is just the progesterone... Im so stressed, back to work tomorrow - its amazing how in the soace of a week NOTHING bloody fits me!    

Mags - ill look into DHEA - someone else mentione this so might be worth a look - thanks very much for the advice


Stephjoy - i noticed on your footer it shows you moved to Turkey and Czech Republic - sorry to be nosey but was this to try treatment there? If so, was this better and did it break the bank? Also, did you go for a few weeks at a time?? - just trying to weigh up future options if this go isnt successful. (Slapping my wrist to get rid of the negative attitude!      

Thanks to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

LV - how exciting when is the big day?   

KC - I had never had a sniff of two lines either - I didn't think they existed. So anything is possible with different treatments. The way I see it was that if fertilisation had never taken place, for whatever reason, then it is impossible for implantation to take place and therefore know if there is a problem with that bit as well. However, this time we had fertilisation happen and implantation was OK. It could be exactly the same for you - your womb could be the best home in the world for embies but because fertilisation hasn't happened you just don't know. I'm sure you will be fine.            

Popsi and Laura - how are the heads this morning        

Zuri - good luck with getting back on track - it is so hard. I am now back to the weight I was before I started on the Clomid - I hate the fact it is so much easier to put on than lose it       You have done brilliantly so far and I'm sure you'll get back into it again.   

AnnaSB - have you recovered now from your travelling - I'm not surprised you were shattered. I love italian food - yummy.   

Steph - I didn't thin it would be possible for Vivvy to get more and more gorgeous - but she does. You must be so proud.   

Angel - don't forget they may be slow implanters but sore boobs is a good sign. Sending you loads more           

Malini -          for your embies I shall text tomorrow to ask about ET.   

Hope you all have good days today ladies - RH has bought another Wii controller and nunchuck thingy so we might do a bit of Wiing later   

Love and      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

Angelwish - a few of us have been to the Jinamed in Turkey, a fabulous clinic in Istanbul (most seem to have been more impressed with the Jin than UK clinics) and for me it was half the price than I paid in the UK which also included 17 nights staying in a hotel too so you get a holiday and tx for much less money. I've not been to Reprofit (but I am on their DE waiting list) Steph has been and KC is off there soon, also much cheaper and highly recommended. 

Morning RC! Hope you have  a fab time with the Wii, I'm sure Trouble will love it!

LadyV xx


----------



## Rural Hick

AngelWish said:


> .... but the consultant has as good as told me my body is failing me. He said my only options if ICSI didnt work would be donor or adoption!


I think that all on here have had that speech. DON'T believe it - it would be time for a different opinion or clinic but of course you are PUPO so it isn't an issue.    


AngelWish said:


> Im 6 days past EC and 3 days past transfer... from what ive read that means they should be attaching today, my body is feeling preggers with the sore boobs etc but think this is just the progesterone... Im so stressed, back to work tomorrow - its amazing how in the space of a week NOTHING bloody fits me!


     
Your body is giving you the correct signs. All on here are praying that it is your turn to see the elusive two lines, but  don't test early!!!!! 
Strange that a week after ET none of my clothes fitted me either!  

**** y and I would recommend the Jini / Dogus to anyone - excellent service and good value.

**** y - dropping more hints are you?         Only 24 weeks until Chip can play against you.


----------



## AngelWish

Rural Chick - im not loving my sore boobs haha! i thought it was purly the progesterone! 
I need to be more positive!! 
 
Lady V - thats amazing!!! Hopefully i will not have to think of this, but should the worst happen then its definitly worth considering! Plus - i havent been on hol for 2 years! That would be a great way to destress before hand :0) xxx thankyou so much for the advice xxxxx

Rural Hick - I am hoping it is just the pesimistic consultant and that secretly my uterus is like glue!!!

Praying and hoping for everyone! All the luck in the whole world xxxx

Thankyou all for helping put my mind at ease xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon ladies

Hope you are all well and enjoying a bit of a warmer weekend.

Had to laugh at Mag's description of our appointments yesterday with Dr G, legs were definitely akimbo and Dr G was chatting away to me as he tinkering up my lady garden, he took the biopsy and I nearly shot through the bl*8dy roof and he's saying to me "keep talking and telling me your dates and plans" all this while he's tugging at my insides...my voice went up about 5 octives and my mind went blank. Not a pleasant experience! We did however, take ourselves off for a lovely lunch afterwards and a spot of retail therapy as we'd been brave little soldiers.

Mag108 - Hello gorgeous, hope you are ok today. We ended up going out to the Buddha Lounge when I got back...straight in, straight in the bath, dressed and out again within an hour. Funny as we'd been talking about Big Brother yesterday, well Craig (scouser) from BB2 or 3 was in the restaurant last night and he was getting mobbed by loads of young girlies!!

Angelwish   

Spuds - Sending you lots of love and positive vibes for tx honey. It's natural to feel jittery xxx How was your massage??

Katie - How's your head?? Hope you got very pi**ed and very silly and had some fun babes xx

Alegria - Thanks for that post and thanks for your pm xxx

Tracey - I bought a Persona monitor, it's primarily for stopping getting cheggers but it tells you when you are ovulating. www.altwoodpharmacy.com/persona-digital-contraception.html

Purps - Amazing news!! God I bet you cried buckets xxxx

Leola - Good news on them fitting you in chuck xx Are you having NHS treatment or is it private?

Popsi - Good luck for Monday xxxx

LV - Loving the chocolate enrobed cake idea sweetness xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## veda

hello girls and boys  

just popped in for an update. 
purple you must be so happy. a summer baby. lovely
malini finger crossing that your embies are growing and are going to result in your bfp
angelwish welcome and im also rooting for your embies to stick to their new home and you too get bfp

there seems to be a lot of positivity on this board for a change. what a great start to the new year. new pregnancies and a lot of us undergoing /starting treatment.
im stimming away and have scan tom to see if im responding. im a bit scared after last time but have cut down on so much caffiene and have become glued to m hot water bottle in the evenings. ec is set for 28th but seems id be stimming for 2 weeks which seems a long time. my poor thighs already covered in bruises. but it will all be worth it if i get 2 magic lines on the hpt. heres hoping.

hope all are well and il be checking in to see the new positive stories!

rc wedding next feb in oz so got a lot to plan!

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda -         for your scan tomorrow - go follies, go. Wedding in Oz next Feb sounds fantastic - and you'll have your LO there as well.   

Swinny - sorry that it was so painful - I winced just reading that. Glad you managed to go out to recover afterwards though.    

Leola, Tropi and Jo - any sign of AF?       for you all when you start stimming.    

      for Malini

Popsi - when is your meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Can I join you?  I posted on this board several months ago after a failed IVF cycle.  Since then I have been lurking and keeping up with all your news (Purps - what a wonderful way to start 2010).  I have also swapped clinics, had more tests and as AF has arrived today, will be starting the SP this week.  It would be great to be a poster rather than a lurker during the rollercoaster of treatment, particularly as you girls are an absoulte fountain of knowledge.  

Quick question - have been taking a cocktail of vits and minerals.  Are there any I shoudl stop taking when I start stimms?

Louise


----------



## AngelWish

Hi Louise
good luck with the new cycle! As far as I know a simple multivit plus folic acid should be ok, I'm sure someone else will post if there's any superduper pill 
we don't want you overdosing!!!! 

Best of luck hunny! Lots of baby dust coming your way xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

AngelWish said:


> Stephjoy - i noticed on your footer it shows you moved to Turkey and Czech Republic - sorry to be nosey but was this to try treatment there? If so, was this better and did it break the bank? Also, did you go for a few weeks at a time?? - just trying to weigh up future options if this go isnt successful. (Slapping my wrist to get rid of the negative attitude!



Hi Angelwish, as Ladyverte said earlier, I am among quite a few of us (just checked and was quite shocked!) of us on this thread who moved away from the UK clinics and on to treatment at the Jinemed clinic in Istanbul:

Miranda, Laurab, Bugle, Rural Chick (& Hick!), Lightweight all got a BFP there - Bugle twice!.. a couple of these were on tandem cycles using both own eggs and donor eggs, Ophelia got pregnant but miscarried and went on to have success at a Swedish clinic.

Alegria, Anne G, Francie, Lollipop, Kazzie40, Ladyverte, Lins1982, Latestarter, Pixie and myself have had unsuccessful treatment there. I went there 3 times before moving on to Reprofit in the Czech Republic as needed donor egg treatment and at the time Jinemed didn't do tandem cycles - although I would still have gone to Reprofit because of their DE experience/reputation, and because I was on the waiting list there while having cycles in Turkey. I chose to go abroad for tx as I came into some money (by going on a TV quiz show!) and having talked to girls on here who had been, I wanted to get more cycles for my money and a holiday to boot, as hadn't had one for years due to IVF. As was said, the cost of tx was considerably cheaper and each time we stayed 2-3 weeks - you can start stims in UK/get monitored in London if you wish. I would recommend both clinics, even though I didn't get pregnant at the Jinemed, I thought they were great  and loved Istanbul as a destination - will definitely go back again one day. 

There are threads on FF for both of these clinics if you need any further info, and also threads for many other clinics abroad should it appeal to you.

But I hope so much that you won't have to think about it as this cycle will be the one - good luck!   

Hi Louise  - not sure without you listing them if there are any of them that you should stop - a specific pregnancy supplement with folic acid (such as Pregnacare) is probably best in the 2ww, as then you will know you are getting the right amounts should you be pregnant - good luck with this cycle!   

Lots of love to all, sorry I can't stop -    to everybody who needs it! especially Pops for panel tomorrow - we are all rooting for you!   

S xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AngelWish

Thanks so much for the info Steph, I'll digest properly when I
on a proper comp (using mobile Internet here an it's not the best 

I hope your right an my little Bert an Ernie are snuggling in for good! This 2ww is almost like death row!!!!!

Thanks again, it's defo worth considering if l goes wrong !! X


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie for me as feeling rough but Just want to wish Popsi all the Best for Panel tomorrow!!

You'll be fine hunny and they would be nuts to not get your special princess home to you and DH as soon as possible!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. you really are the best xxx


----------



## Donkey

Good luck tomorrow Popsi          
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi very best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart, let me know how u get on if get a chance hunny        

Hello everyone,       for u all, sorry no perso's yet


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all. 

Good luck for tomorrow Popsi. What time do you have to be there? Sending    and    that all goes well. 

Malini, thinking of you and really hoping that all is going well for ET today or tomorrow (not sure what the time difference is).      

Purps; Congrats on your scan! I'm So So pleased for you and DH. 

Katie Cluck; Sorry that you've been feeling low. Sending   for you. I've been clicking away trying to get your bubbles up . . only another 10,000 to go .

RC and RH; hope you had fun with the Wii today. x

Angel; Sending     for your embies. x

Swinny; I'm still on my one NHS go. Your appt sounds awful! The things we have to go through!!! Shopping and lunch sound more like it.  x

Veda; I hope the stimmings going ok, and lots of   and    for your scan tomorrow. Wedding in Oz sounds great! Lucky you. Where about will you be? Dp's dad lives in Brisbane. I keep hinting to DP that I'd like to move out there but I think he's too much in love with France. 

Hi Louise and Welcome. I guess if AF arrived today you'll be in for scan and bloods tommorow. Sending you lots of    that it goes well. x
Re minerals and vits, often the manufacturers have a helpline where you can call and ask to be put through to an advisor. I called biocare the other day to ask for advice and was surprised that there we're very few things they we're happy with me taking in light of ttc. xxx

Hi Tropi, Wondering if you've managed to start yet? I do hope so. x

Still no sign of AF here . . . Sooooooo frustrating! Can someone please send her on her way!!!

Love to Everyone. x


----------



## popsi

kate.. my phone went mental last week i lost your number as it was not on my sim card.. please send it again honey .. PM or text xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi     lots of luck for tomorrow hun x x x x


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhhh thanx leola sweetheart.       

Heres an af dance to bring the beatch in

              

Popsi done hunny   oh u've just txt me      Im having a couple for ya hunny, dont u worry  

Hello beachy darling


----------



## Lilly7

Ahh, thanks for the dance Katie    . Lets hope it helps. xxx
There seems to be a bubble blowing mission on your profile now as I blew a few more and the total number was increasing by about 3 bubbles a click.    

xxx


----------



## mag108

........just pooped on to say good luck with the panel tomz Popsi!  ..........xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

thanks again everyone xx... kate.. i am blowing with leola lol xx


----------



## Züri

Good luck tomorrow popsi x


----------



## laurab

Pops -


----------



## shortie66

U know what ladies think i've just realised im absolutely terrified of this not working


----------



## beachgirl

Kate     big big hugs sweetheart, your bound to feel like that and we're all here to help you keep sane (hopefulyl) and positive (definately)


----------



## AoC

Thinking of you today, Popsi.    

Katie, you're bound to be.        It's a very uncomfortable feeling, but good for you for recognising and acknowledging it!      

 Team PR


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a little note for popsi.... Good luck today! Thinking of you   

Natalie xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi         for today.

KC - there's no reason why it won't work, my lovely but I can understand you being scared.       

Veda -        for your scan today.

Malini       for ET if it's today.

Leola - hope AF shows her face today.     We never did get to Wii in the end     - maybe tonight.   

Louise - hello again -     for your scan today.

Love and        to the fab Team PR

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - it will work!    

Swinny & Mags - the uterine biopsy was the most painful procedure I've ever had, even with x3 diazapan and painkillers   When do you get your results? 

Popsi - good luck, thinking of you    

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate - darling heart feel for  you so much, there is so much pressure on these things working, but the success rates are really good and we mustnt be poisoned by all of the disappointments we have had in the past, this is a whole different ball game!! Loads of love A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Pops - OMG so excited I could pee my pants honey pie!!!!! Pllllleeeeeaaase let us know quickly how you get on, we are all routing for you!! I met Moppit the other day, think you may have chatted on another thread? Lovely girl, we both said how excited we were for you!!    

Hello and oodles of love bundles to the rest of you


----------



## Ourturn

Just had some good news. After my gp saying no, my nhs consultant has written me an nhs prescription for celexane and gestone! He's agreed to let me have it during stimms which is a major break through! Probably because I've tested positive for mthfr! Now he's prescribed it, my gp will be able to prescribe in the future (they refused to converts a private prescription) The gp already prescribes my steroids so this will save us a bit of cash! 
I wasn't hopefull and nearly didn't ask...good job I did!


----------



## kitten77

Hi all, BLIMEY you peeps can talk! off for one weekend and pages to catch up on!!!! dont know how you all do personals!!!! 

sobroody - great news on the gp prescribing, and if you dont ask you dont get so great stuff!!!!! save those pennies!

popsi - good luck! 

someone mentioned the Wii......how people getting on with that!?! 

just ordered my vits off the internet this morning £78.36!!!!! arggh. costing a fortune. still waiting on my dhea tho that i ordered last week. 

after 5txs doc has said i can have all the tests...ie, lap and dye....and the other one which i dont know what its called, the little camera in your tummy! actually quite scared....dont know why i should be seeing ive gone thro 5txs!!!! haah.


----------



## Ourturn

Kitten - you'll be fine. I spend a fortune on vits!


----------



## Nicki W

Good Luck for today Pops!       
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## purple72

What news??

And nicks hunny you still with us? xx


----------



## Nicki W

Still here Purps. Tightenings still there - a few strongish ones is the night and a bit more show. Have built my hopes up now - don't want to wait til Sat! At least last time I had no signs whatsoever so I didn't get excited!  
How's the MS?  
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W

[fly]Yay Pops! 100% mummy and daddy!  [/fly]


----------



## purple72

oh Nicks hunny! hopefully those tightenings will get stronger today and you'll be well on you way before Saturday!!! MS or all day sickness is dire and the novelty factor has worn off now too   

But hey, it's all good it's all good!!! each day takes a lifetime though, I cannot imagine how tough it must be at your end of the pregnancy!!! Fingers crossed this is the slow bit for you but the rest of the birth goes smoothly and quickly!!   

Thanks heaps did go exploring and found it!! WOOHOO popsi!

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

WHOOO HOOO Popsi so pleased to read your news. You must both be on Cloud 9.


----------



## Ourturn

CONGRATULATIONS POPSI & DH  

What brilliant news!     

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Popsicle lovely girl - you are OFFICIALLY a MUMMY and DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have tears rolling down my cheeks and all the hairs are up on my arms I am SO SO happy for you!! This is where it all begins darl!! 

So happy - you have made my day!! 

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Pospsi - Yaahooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Such fantastic news !!!! so exited for you and yep - the tears are here too but in a nice way        

Girls - v quick one from me - AF finally arrived so we are off  Round 2 !!!
Spuds
xxx


----------



## AoC

Can't think of your wonderful news without crying, Popsi.  You've worked so hard for this and deserve it, 100%.


----------



## Spuds

Dont start me off again sausagio 

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - have posted on your other thread but wanted to say           to you and DH. You must be floating on        

Spuds          for this cycle - I have a great feeling that you'll be taking extra special luggage with you when you move to Jersey.           for those follies and eggies.

     to everyone - am beginning to wind up about tomorrow - it's been nearly 7 months   

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Sorry Mashly....


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if I can please join you in this thread.  I'm getting ready to start immune tx prior to my 3rd ICSI, last time despite 5amps of Menopur and my EC being pushed back, I managed 3 eggs.  I had my AMH done straight after, and was told it was 16, which just fell into the 'satisfactory' range on the scale it was measured in.  That was last September.

To be honest, for some reason I'm absolutely panicking that my AMH will have plummeted like a stone over the last 6 months or so, but we're going ahead with our next tx come what may.  We've discovered I've got what seems like every immune issue possible, so I'm going to be having the full immune shebang concurrent to our ICSI and I go out to Athens for LIT tx in March.

Can anyone please tell me how quickly AMH levels can drop?  My AF only really lasts 1-2 days each month, and has done for a while now, but my Cons said that wasn't particularly significant.  I can't help but feel that it might be though.

I responded far better to Gonal F than Menopur with my first tx, but that was in 2008, so I'm wondering if my AMH was perhaps better then, and that's why the response was better, either way - we're using Gonal F for our next tx.  I've been considering DHEA too.

Sorry ladies, one last question and then I'll stop pestering.  Can weight affect your AMH?  I've always struggled to keep my BMI below 30, and I do have to shift some weight prior to starting our next tx.  I wondered if I could get my BMI down whether it might have a positive influence on the response I have to the stimms and maybe increase my AMH a little?

Thanks so much for reading my post, and I'm really looking forward to chatting with you all and getting to know you.

Sending you   and  , and huge congrats to Popsicle on the wonderful news.

Em.x


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooooh I can't send PM's at the mo "cos I've exceeded the limit per hour"    KC & Ally your mail boxes are full  , better get some work done instead   

Missyminx - welcome, the girls here have a huge amount of knowledge and I am sure someone will be along to answer your question soon, I am just waiting to have my 1st AMH taken so can't help I'm afraid.


----------



## Lilly7

Congratulations Popsi and DH!!! That is fantastic news and I am So So So happy for you both. I hope you've had a lovely shopping trip finally being able to buy things for your LO.   

Has anyone heard any news from Malini?   

AnnaSB, Swinny and Mag, the Uterine Biopsy sounds awful! Is it part of the immune work up? Well done on the prescription Anna. Just shows that it's always worth asking. xxx

RC; Is it the big back to work day tomorrow?   

Hi and welcome MissyMinx. On either scale an AMH of 16 is good or the very top end of "satisfactory". Lots of us on here have it much lower including those who have been successful with less than 1.
I'm in a rush just now but will try and be of more help when I'm back later. 

Love to everyone. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Leola7 said:


> Has anyone heard any news from Malini?


No, I texted this morning    



Leola7 said:


> RC; Is it the big back to work day tomorrow?


Yes      

Any sign of AF yet?       

Missy - I'm afraid I know nothing about AMH but most ladies on here usually quote very low numbers, so 16 seems very impressive. As for BMI - I got mine down to under 30 by losing over 7 stone in time for my first IUIs and IVF. It then went up a bit for my next tx to about 32 and I got a BFP. Sadly it is now much more and I can't even blame Chip for much of it      

Angel - forgot to blow you some of this earlier


----------



## Ourturn

Missyminx - hi, most of us on hear would kill for an amh of 16, its excellent by our standards! I can't see how your lack of response can be down to your amh. More likely you haven't found the right protocol for you. 5 amps is not the maximum, my clinic goes to 6, others go even higher...so maybe you need more stimms? Who are you cycling with? Are you seeing Mr Gorgy, if so what does he say? AMH does not drop that quickly don't worry about your immune treatment slowing things down. 
I doubt very much that your bmi would cause your amh to drop, but many clinics do like it to be reasonable, not sure why, but I suppose it makes sense to be as heathy as possible when starting tx. However diet may have a negative impact on your immunes. Chocolate along with any sat fats are really bad as they raises tnf alpha levels. The best diet for ladies with immune issues like us is a low GL  (Glycemic Load) diet. The Patrick Holford books are good and you can get them off amazon. If you join the yahoo immunology forum, their files have lots of info too.
Re a better protocol, I'm sure some one here can advise you.
Re af...have you tried accupunture? 

Leola - yes it is. 

RC - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## laurab

Fanbloodytastic!!!!! Go go popsicle!!  

Back later...


----------



## beachgirl

Fabulous news...well done Pops and DH on becoming Mummy and Daddy x xx


----------



## popsi

thank you ALL my wonderful PR Friends you are all amazing.. and DH is laughing at you all calling me posicle LOL .. well we are finally home, its been a long day, panel went fine but OMG how nervous were we !!! well they all agreed 100 per cent that we could be her Mum and Dad.. so just waiting for decision makers letter now (formality  ) ... should get to meet our princess next week or at latest week after      (happy tears).. we then went shopping and OMG how much did we buy lol.. she now has 3 coats and clothes hangin in her wardrobe and i cried and cried its a sight i thought i would never ever see... sorry babbling now.. just thank you all.. and follow your dreams girls they can and do come true xx

off to order pram etc now.. see you later probably a little pi$$ed so excuse me


----------



## AngelWish

Hi
Firstly huge congrats to Popsi!

MissyMinx - i wuld love an AMH of 16!! Thats really good, there are people on here with less than 1 and they are still having good responses. Stick with it, you will prob be given more than 5 amps per day with your next cycle, each time is totally different.

Ive been on 5 amps my last 2 cycles, the first i was kept on for an extra day and got 13 eggs, this time they stopped me at day 9 as they thoguht id OHSS (27 follies on one side and 14 on the other) - from this i had 14 eggs. You might find your next cycle you have lots more than 3, stay focussed and positive. As long as you eat healthy and take moderate exercise your BMI shouldnt be an issue.    

Girls - im 7 days post egg collection and haveing NO symptoms yet  should i have spotting yet or cramps? Im so scared! But trying to stay positive!


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - so happy for you hun, your post has made me   but in a good way!

Angelwish - try not to worry...easier said than done I know. Many ladies have bfp's with no symptoms!

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

My darling little popsicle you have made me   with happiness today      Im so so happy for you and john sweetheart, this could not have happened to a lovlier couple.    Enjoy buying everything ur princess will need.  P.S. told you you would didnt i               

Spuds thanx for you pm sweetheart     

Hello all sorry no more perso's got a stinking headache at the mo, going for a bath and having a couple of painkillers to see if i can shift it, think it may be a slight nervous tension headache


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi -      

Angel - please remember I had no symptoms at all during the 2ww - a lot of ladies don't. Keep that PMA going     

AnnaSB - thanks my lovely    

KC - hope the bath helps      

Just had a text from Malini

"The two decent embies are not quite expanded blasts yet so they are holding out for a day 6 transfer. So ET is scheduled for tomorrow."          for those embies.


----------



## Spuds

Popsi xxxxx - I'm a blubbering again      - so very happy for you - can't imagine how excited you must be - wonderful wonderful news and so truly deserved - you got there sweetheart - all 3 of you ! - now go an buy the most biggest bonkers of prams with bells on   

RC - you are welcome honey xxxxxx anytime   

Angel - sending some of these     try to take it easy xx

All - first scan booked 29th Jan - off we go on the merry go round again   so pleased to have AF am celebrating that (wot a weirdo!!) 

Love to all
Spuds


----------



## laurab

Pops -   I really am so happy for you.  Its so exciting doing all those things you've always dreamed of.  I loved haging out my first batch of baby clothes .... (bloody hate it now!!) ejoy every minute.  How long is the process from now? You visit a few times.. she come to stay over night? How long til she is home for good? SoOO excited for you. 

Malini - 2 blasts!!! OMG thats fantastic!   

Wow this is gonna be some year! 

Angel -  

Missy - AMH of 16!  I think we could add up all of our AMH's on this thread and it wouldn't come to that!!


----------



## shortie66

Sorry ladies head is well and truly up **** today.  Meant to say earlier:-

Thanx for all your wonderful messages of support the last few days 

Love you all


----------



## purple72

Kate hunny! BIg hugs it will get better sweetie xxx

Malini wooohoo go girl 2 blasts and a short 2ww!!!   

hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

kate honey.. sorry forgive me .. how selfish of me got to give you a big big     too !! xxxxx i have felt like you so many times xx

laura.. introductions are planned for 14 days, but hope to bring her home in about a week as she is just a baby.. we will go to foster carers house everyday and she may come to ours toward the end, each day will be more time till we are there in the morning and leave when she goes to bed.. we will go out with her etc xx now that we are SOOO Nervous about again lol xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    

Pops....wow..you must be so so excited x


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhh girls thanx so much for all your hugs      

Popsicle please believe me when i say this sweetheart, your news today has made my heart soar into the skies and bought me so much happiness, and has made the day seem not so grey


----------



## laurab

Wow pops thats really soon! Can't wait to hear all about her. Can't wait for our summer picnic when she can play with my guys... they all about same age. Eek!


----------



## LV.

Oh Pops that really is marvellous news! I'm so thrilled for you and you DH. Your Princess is so lucky! I hope you revel in and enjoy every moment.

KC - hey sweets, tis completely understandable that you're feeling a little jittery but you have every chance here, the odds are stacked in your favour - the success rates are gooooood. There is absolutely every chance this will go your way and don't forget that! It's your time... Purps and Pops are paving the way to a fantabulous 2010, we just have to follow their shining example. 

Spuds - wey hey! Good luck petal, let's see that follie action!

Love to all

LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

Yet again meant to say earlier    

Malini - u go girl good luck for tomorrow sweetheart        

LV thanx sweetie


----------



## Swinny

Popsi - Oh my darling i have just had a little   I am so so happy for you. I can't tell you how excited I am for you to be bringing your baby girl home       

Anna - We had some Codeine and paracetomol. The things we have to put ourselves through   

Malini  and Spuds   

Nicki W - Hello gorgeous. Hang in there kiddo xxxx

Purps - Yukky MS!! Hope it's better soon my love xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Popsi - what lovely news.  You must be so excited after what sounds like a very long journey.

Angelwish - hope 2ww isn't dragging too much and you are taking it easy with your feet up.

Trying to get to know names again after a break from posting here, so apologies for lack of personals just now.

Booked in for scan and dilapan tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that.  Fingers crossed I can start stimming on Wednesday.  Feeling excited but full of nerves about what can go wrong between now and that longer for BFP.

Louise x


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Swinny   

And RC       thanks honey - hope my luggage to Jersey is well and truly loaded  Good luck for tomorrow - you will be fine xxxxxxx

And KC xxxxxxx - now Popsi's news has given us that   kick up the bum with excitement hey xx - think we are cycling similar time lovey ?

Malini - good luck honey   

Hiya Laurab  xx

Welcome Missy Minx  

Thanks LV xxxx - looking forward to catching up xx

SBroody  

Hello Louises104 

Love to all
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Popsi.  I am absolutely delighted for you.  Wonderful news and it is so soon that you will be bringing your daughter home.

Katie.  ikwym about the fear of it not working but as the others have said there is more chance of it working than not.  

Jersey.  good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Tracey  - good feal about this one xx


----------



## tropifruiti

Just a brief note to saystarted treatment on fri- now on suprefact and 300ml of gonal f. So we shall see. Have got to go back for scans on wed and fri but have managed to book them in free periods so not having to take time off work which ios good as new head now.
RC goodluck for tomorrow.
leola - hopeAF is arriving soon.
Popsi - how exciting , i bet you can't believe it now!! 

lots of love to everyone else- haven't mangaed to keep up with all the posts as was away at the weekend, have a busy week and away next weekend too. 2 weekends in a row in the lakes- best friend's 40th on sun so all action


----------



## Rural Chick

Tropi -           for your follies

Louise -       for your scan tomorrow

Veda - how was the scan today?   

Leola - any sign of the witch yet?   

Will not be able to get on during the day tomorrow - am missing you already with just the thought of it        Have a MW appointment in the afternoon so will get on as soon as I can after that.

Night night and sweet dreams to you all


----------



## veda

Just a quick one to update myself

congratulations to popsi and dh! Amazing woderful news. Bet u cant wait to be tucking her in.

Malini hope everything goes well tom.

Anyone starting treatment good luck!

Me i have 8 follies today so chuffed with that! Lining 6 ml too so another scan friday.
Wish it was all over and i didnt have the 2 ww to endure!

Rc good luck 4 tomos. 

Catch up tomos.

V


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all. 

RC; Sending you lots of good wishes for tomorrow. I hope it goes well. And with the MW. 
AF keeps sending little signs but then fails to make an appearance. I keep getting tempted to take the Provera but equally keep trying to reign in my impatience as maybe if I allow my body to do it's own thing I will have a better hormone profile and AFC on day 2.

Has anyone ever taken up the Sher institutes offer of a free phone consult? I just made an email enquiry and 5 minutes later received a call from the states  Before i knew it had been signed up for 2 free phone consults with the great man himself, the first next week with a follow up 3 weeks later!!!
I'm not sure I'll be able to afford to cycle there . . but am wondering how to make the best use of the consult!!? Any suggestions?   

   for all who are stimming or PUPO.

Night Night. xxx

Oooh Veda, just saw your post. Well done on your follies.


----------



## lucky_mum

just a quickie to pop on and say - Popsi - so, so happy to read your wonderful news   - that little girl is going to be soooo appreciated, you will make wonderful parents and am sure she will fit right into the happy little world that you are so lovingly creating for her  - well done for clearing that last fence - the finishing line is in sight! 

Kate - big    for you, have faith hon   - you are going to the right place, with a 60-70% success rate - that is fantastic odds and Stepan really is a brilliant doctor.  Concentrate on getting yourself fit and in good shape health wise, and it will have every chance of working - as he said to me - good embryo + good lining + healthy mum = good pregnancy - it really can be that simple    am here if ever you need to talk   

Leola - not sure about Sher myself, but know that some of the girls on the Multiple Cycles thread have spoken to him/been to SIRM - maybe ask there? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=215806.0

Malini - fab news re blasts!  good luck for ET   

Veda - 8 follies is brilliant!  good luck for EC   

Good luck to all having tx at moment or due to start    love to you all 

S XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AoC

Popsi, that's such a beautiful picture, you and the coats, I can see it.    

Go Malini!  - sounding great, hon!  

As for BMI, for NHS treatement they generally want your BMI under 30 (my PCT it's under 29) and most private I was told under 35.  There have been a couple of very influential studies showing significantly higher success rates for people with a 'healthy' BMI of between 19 and 30 (I think I have that lower figure right...).  Not sure why, although there's a theory that too much tummy fat can suppress the ovaries, as they know pressure can do this.  I'm seriously impressed with your loss, RC!  I had to drop 3 stone or so to qualify for treatment, and the wait while I did that delayed treatement.

Good luck for today, RC.  It will be fine!  

Good work, Veda!


----------



## MissyMinx

Hello ladies,  thank you so much for the warmest of welcomes, and for all your lovely reassurances      It's funny how one sentence from a Consultant can send us spiralling into a panic.  I'm not particularly au fait with AMH and the different scales etc, but I know that I just scraped into the 'satisfactory' range with my result, anything below 15 was considered sub optimal, but I'm thinking I'll take satisfactory and be pleased with it - it only takes one after all, and some of your fabulous stories are so inspiring - you've made me feel so much better.  Sending you all  

Popsi - wonderful to hear your news.  I'm sure you,  DH and your princess will be so happy together.  I look forward to reading of your fantastic news as a family.

Malini - the very best of luck for today, sending your blasts snuggly    

Anna of Cumberland - thanks for the advice about BMI, I'm concentrating on healthy eating and I'm sure I'll drag my BMI back to a sensible level in time for our ICSI in May/June.  You did so well to drop 3 stone!

Hello to Stephjoy - nice to meet you.

Leola, sorry I can't be of help with your consultation, but I look forward to hearing how it goes.  All the best for that.

Veda - well done - 8 follies is amazing.  Sending them lots of growing  

Nice to meet you Heaps.

Rural Chick - wow - 7 stone lost!  Do you mind if I ask you what diet you followed, if any specific one?  Best of luck for your appointment with the mw. xx

Tropifruiti, enjoy the Lakes and best of luck for your tx starting this Frday. xx

Louise - good luck for your scan. xx

Katie Clucks and Jerseyspuds - best of  luck for your tx.

Swinny - that uterine biopsy is horrid isn't it?!!  Blokes would simply cave in if they had to experience what we went through!

Hello to SoBroody - Anna, I think we migth have met on the F&G thread, or the LIT tx.  Look forward to chatting with you on here.. xx

Angelwish, sending you   for the 2ww. xx

LauraB - hello and lovely to meet you - you made me   about my AMH. xx

Hi to Purple72, Beachgirl and Lady Verte.

Sorry to those I've missed.  Thanks to all who've taken the time to welcome me so warmly.  I'm thrilled that I found this thread.

 to all.

Love,

Em.x


----------



## Züri

fantastic news Popsi so happy and pleased for you x

And exciting news for Malini, good luck for ET today xx

Just about to phone clinic to get my dates for my next cycle. I feel a very different person embarking on my next IVF than I was this time last year! I was full of excitement the first time, I am full of dread and apprehension for this one 

x


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - hope et goes well    

Veda - well done on the great follies! Are you on a different protocol this time round?

Tropifruti - good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Louise - good luck with the scan    

Spuds - good luck for the 29th. I start stimming 2nd feb (all being well) so will be a couple of weeks behind you. 

Zuri - can understand how you are feeling, but every cycle is different, hopefully this will be the one for you  

Morning everyone 
At the risk of sounding negative, I'm trying to have a plan if this tx does not work. Thinking about Care Notts & having the test where thye check the embryos are chromosnally normal...or going abroad. 
Might put myself on the waiting list for a donor at reprofit, but I'm v intersted in the tandem cycle in turkey/cyprus. But can anyone tell me are there any non cypriut donors in cyprus? ie any blonde, blue eyed students? DH has a typical irish complexion dark hair, fair, blue eyes (but his siblings are blonde) and I'm blonde and blue eyed. Would reprofit be our best bet? 
I'm not given up on my eggs just yet but I need a back up
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi Sobroody

I am in a similar position - I am reluctant to give up on my own eggs yet but feel it is sensible to have a back up. It's a long painful journey but we must keep moving forward.
I have read somewhere that the clinic in Gyprus recruits blond women but I cannot be sure. I am Irish with colouring like your DH and I have checked into the Isida clinic in Ukraine as I think the match will be better. I have emailed them and they said there is no waiting list. The cost is approx €4000 plus cost of meds for doner. 
Can I ask what the tandem cycle is?
Also if anybody can help me, I have checked out the Alan Beer/ www.repro-med.net with regards to immunology etc..however I have got a consultation with Dr Yau Thum at the Lister hospital on 3rd Feb- does anybody know if he will cover the same ground, he seems to be an expert on NK Cells so wondering if anybody has seen him. I wanted to cycle middle of Feb so not sure if that will give me enough time to sort out any immune issues that may be discovered. If anybody has any info I'd be very grateful.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

Gotta be quick as really behind with work.  

Anna (SB) - I thought about the Care Notts genetic stuff as well but apparently if you are a poor responder it isn't worth it (according to what I read) they only do it when they have loads of embryos to choose from  

veda - fab follie count there    

malini - hope you have a nice smooth ET, sounds like you have some good strong blasts there.

KC -  

Zuri - and some for you too  

tropi - good luck for you scan tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn

Siobhan - tandem cycle is where you stimulate to produce your own eggs along with a donor and then you chose where to have your own embryos, donor embryos or both put back...I think that's right> Any spare embies can be frozen. Think Jinamed is the only clinic to do this in europe.

Driver - the most I've ever managed is 4 embies, would that be too few? Bummer


----------



## Ourturn

Siobhan - forgot to mention...re immunes the only doc in the uk that follows Beer closest (some docs discard ivig and LIT for example) is Dr Gorgy in London (Fertility & Gynye Academy). I am a patient of his and he tests revealed I have a whole heap of immune issues. You can be a patient of his and cycle else where. Not sure about the doc you mentioned at the lister. Why don't you post a question on the lister and immunology thread? 

Anna x


----------



## SiobhanG

Sobroody

Thanks for the info - the tandem ivf sounds really good. I shall look into it. Although do you know where they recruit the doners from. I am so dark hair very pale so would like to try and match. (I am sure you are thinking the same!)

This site has been a mine of information - I am sure at the end of all this we could all re-train to become fertility consultants!


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Purple, I am so pleased about your scan, congratulations hunny,   sorry about the MS  

Malini, lots and lots of luck for ET today and many sticky vibes. I have everything crossed for you     

Zuri lovely, don't be scared lovely. You've given your body so much tlc and care this past year. You're much fitter and you've eaten well, you've had loads of fun (I'm jealous of all your skiing escapades!) so I hope your body is in tip top condition for this cycle. What protocol are you on and when do you start?  

AnnaSB, Jinemed do the chromosome screening PGD. Kazzie40 has had it done in Turkey and had planned to also have it at her last cycle at the Jinemed but didn't need it in the end as she had one embie. She's still around so do PM her if you want to know more about it. I think they do have blonde haired donors at Dogus, don't forget loads of English people move out there to live so there are not just Cypriotic residents there. Donor gametes is illegal in Turkey so Jinemed coordinate the tandem cycle via Dogus in Cyprus. If you drop Romina an email she can tell you how easy or hard it would be to find a match for you. Let me know if you need her contact details. She found my donor in a week although I'm an easy blood group and have dark hair and eyes.

Veda, wonderful news     come on follies, grow   

KC, special hugs darling   I'm here if you want to talk

Swinny and Mags, ouch, you poor ladies. Hope you've made a full recovery  

Popsi, I am so excited for you. When is princess coming home?  

Special hugs for Pixie and Anne, we miss you   

Hello to everyone else  

Love Lightweight x x x


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh, I forgot to say, thank you so much to Natalie (skybreeze) for modding us and lots and lots of luck for ET today. I hope those embies are nicely snuggled up today. Please let us know


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah thanks LW...     Your all so lovely its a plessure.  

I will update my IVF diary in a while, if you want to be nosey. But I am PUPO!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Good luck Natalie     

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Natalie. congratulations on being PUPO...rest up now x


----------



## rosie1K

Hi AnnaSB, Just thought you might like to know that I am just off to Cyprus via Jinemed in the next few weeks, I am blonde hair and green eyes and they found a donor no problem. I asked what natipnality and they said cypriot but I now they have alot of people who emigrate from the Urkraine which is why they may find them easier. My blood group is O -ve which again is less common out there but again no problem. Hope this helps and good luck 
Rosie xx

Hi LW and Anne and RC and Mir and Swinny and anyone else I know  
Just about to post on Jinny thread as just back from traumatic skiing holiday


----------



## Ourturn

Rosie - that's very interesting thanks! I have easter european roots so the ukraine is close enough! Cute putty tad!


----------



## laurab

Rosie - Cute cat!  

Anna - I'm like you... always like to have a plan a, b ad c! Hope you don't need it though.  

Malini -   Them bubs on board yet??

Pops - Where are you? Shopping??  

Skybreeze - Eek! Exciting!   

Sorry short and sweet..


----------



## popsi

hiya girlies.. sorry been shopping (laura you were right  ) !!!! ... asda baby event today LOL !!! have to stop now though he wardrobe is half full and i know she has mega loads coming with her without presents we will have lol xx

sky.. wonderful news honey feet up and rest now xx

arghhhh !!! head is mushed love to you all, Laura, RC, RH, Ally, Kate, Anne, Driver, AofC, Annasb, Mir, LW, Zuri, and all you wonders out there xxx

back in work tomorrow .. still waiting for call with intros date hopefully it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## rosie1K

Thanks he is very old and very stupid but I love him, Also I jsut seen you are jsut starting a treatmetn now so I hope you will not need any of this information     (about the donor not my cat!!   )


----------



## Rural Hick

Evening Ladies



MissyMinx said:


> Swinny - that uterine biopsy is horrid isn't it?!! Blokes would simply cave in if they had to experience what we went through!


Too right - my toes curl just thinking about it!  



rosie1K said:


> ...... he is very old and very stupid .......


 How do you know so much about me?   Your cat looks very friendly. 

More seriously, the Dogus obtains a significant proportion of their donors from the nearby University (University of the Near East is closest, but there are others). This means that they have access to a variety of ethnic backgrounds and hence blood groups, eye colour, skin tone etc. I still have mixed feeling about the ethics of paying for the donors but I suppose that working your way through Uni is becoming increasingly common and there are a lot worse things that young women have had to turn to in order to get money. 

I would thoroughly recommend the tandem tx from the Jine/Dogus and comment that it is a pleasant experience as possible given the issues being dealt with. For PR's who want to give their bodies a last go but want to ensure that they have a high chance of coming back pregnant there is little to beat it. From the male perspective I have never been into a "spermatorium" before ..........

Good luck to all currently starting and undergoing treatment.       Let's hope that it works for you - it is going to be a great year for us all.   

RH 

PS KC - keep the faith. Having jitters is normal, and the more that you want something the greater the risk and hence the bigger the jitters.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH 

I survived my first day back and everyone was lovely. Thanks to everyone who wished me well    - it worked- the kids were so pleased to see me and even more delighted when they found out our news - it's amazing how quickly gossip travels.      

MW appointment went well although I have to say RH is much better at finding Chip's heartbeat - at one point both of us were tempted to say "down and to the left a bit" but we were very good and just looked knowingly at each other   

Just to let those of you wondering about the donors used in Dogus - our donor was blonde haired and blue eyed and definitely not a poor responder!!!!! She was found really quickly for us so I think they do have a good reserve of donors.

         for our 2ww ladies Angel and Nat    

        for Malini - hope ET happened today

        for the follies of Veda and Tropi

      that Louise's scan went well today

Leola  - can't believe AF is teasing you like that - actually, I can, she really is a b!tch.    

AOC - The weight loss would be more impressive if it has stayed off - at least half of it has gone back on, although I know that a lot of it is due to the depression and my lack of exercise.       

Missy - I just cut down down on calories and swam for at least 30 mins every day. I lost roughly 1kg a week like this. I used to eat loads of fruit, including fruit salad, soup for lunch and then either salmon or chicken with new potatoes and veg or salad and a couple of yoghurts for supper. I also cut out the alcohol. It worked well and I didn't feel hungry.

Zuri -       - I can understand exactly where you're coming from but you're lighter than last year and have been exercising more so it could well make the difference that you need.

AnnaSB - I sometimes think having a plan B is a good idea - especially when it won't be needed.      

      to Heaps, Siobhan, Driver, LW, Spuds, Tracey, LV, Nicks, Steph, Swinny, Mags, KC, Popsi, Laura, Mir, Purps, Ally, Beachy, Rosie and all the lovely Team PR.

Love and       

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all

RC - glad your first day back at work went well

Rosie - how did you get a picture of your cat on your profile?  I have tried and failed.  

Hello to everyone else - you will need to be patient with me as I try and get back up to speed with everyone on the thread.

Thank you to you all for your positive thoughts on my scan.  It went fine so start stimms tomorrow.  Had my lesson in mixing Menoupr - hope I will remember how to do it as I just used Gonal F last time which seemed a lot simpler.  Trying to be positive, but am so desperate for it to work, not sure how I will cope if it doesn't this time.

Am interested in the tandem DE/OE.  I'm with sobroody and siobhan and like having a plan B too!  Do you and the donor go through stimms and then you pick the best embryos when it gets to that stage?  How much does it cost?

Louise


----------



## Rural Chick

Louise - you've got it spot on - I'm not sure whether the costs have changed since I was did it last year but we're visiting the Jinny at Feb half term so I'll find out -  not that you'll need plan B either.         for starting stimms tomorrow. Good luck with the menopur - I never actually got to use it although the ARGC did show me once what to do - a lot of people say the hardest bit is actually breaking the top off the vial.


----------



## rosie1K

Hi Louise,
you goto your profile , then forum profile information , then upload your own picture, you may have to change the size of your picture if it is in pictures in you computer. I had real troublel and ended up asking for help from the mods.
good luck

Hi RC hope first day back at school was OK  

love rosie


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

I have been lurking…AF arrived and I’ve felt a bit poo.  I have felt a lot worse before so I can cope with this!!!  

RC you must feel so relieved today is over, well done you’ll sleep better tonight.  

Popsi HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, it’s soooooooo exciting.  


Malini good luck for ET, I have a good feeling for you  

Skybreeze congratulations on being PUPO  

I’m really sorry I know several others have started tx but I’m a little behind…big hugs to you all, I will try and catch up.  

Kate we might be cycle buddies my clinic have said I will be starting stimming at the end of march…good for me as I get my LIT done and most of the tx will be in the school hols.  

I’m eating a chocolate orange that seems to have spacedust in it…it keeps popping in my mouth. Very strange!    

Lots of love
Donkey xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh I remember space dust - do they still sell it? It really used to pop, didn't it? Sorry that AF is making you feel poo. Have some         to try to make you feel better.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Steph thank you sweetheart for all your words in wisdom, you are right i know i have to take control back and give it my best shot and somehow i will do just that.          

**** y glad ur first day at work when ok     

Donks will be nice to have a cycle buddy hunny     

LV thanx for your info the other day on level one immunes i have copied and pasted it and printed it off and i'll be taking it into docs this week     

Hello to all the newbies hope u all settling in here ok, they are a great bunch of girls on here and full of support  

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more perso's tonight still got this tension headache which i've had for 2 days now, thinks its a tension headache all at the back of head and down by my neck  

Will be back to my usual self soon i hope, even i can only wallow for so long in katie cluck land before kicking myself up the ****


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all.

Just to say that I have some news from Malini. She asked me to pass on the message that everyone has been so kind and that her first priority when she gets back will be to catch up on everyones news (after a cuddle with Charlie ). It's a bit difficult for her to get online at the mo.
She also said that if ET goes ahead it would be today (by my calculations it's now midday in LV). To quote she said; "Yesterday one embie was a blast and the other was compacted but neither was an expanded blast so hopefully by today it will be and not have arrested" 
Going for a 6 day blast sound absolutely hair raising!
Sending Soooo much     to you Malini and    that your dream comes true. xxx

Thanks Steph for the link. Much appreciated. I actually cancelled the appt as it all felt a bit rushed but might take up the opportunity sometime in the future. 

RC; I'm so glad that the day went well and that the kids were happy to see you and hear your news.  I bet that you can breathe a big sigh of relief and relax a bit now that the first day back is done. 

In a rush just now but hope to get on and read back later.

Love to everyone. x


----------



## Lilly7

WooooHooooo!!! Another update from Malini with some great news.  
They made it to ET with 2 blasts and 1 was hatching.     xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini, if you are reading I hope you are PUPO by now    

Skybreeze, congrats on being PUPO, I hope your 2ww goes nice and quickly.

RC.  I'm glad your first day back went well.  

Donkey.  I hope AF is over soon

Louises.  I was sure I would make a mess of mixing the menopur but once the first time is over it becomes easier.  Ask for the little plastic cap things that you can put over the top of the vial and it breaks nice and cleanly.  I don't know why they don't just put all stims drugs in the pens like gonalF.  Although I managed to mess that up and gave myself 3 times the dose of gonal f on my first cycle. I was terrified of OHSS, little did I know that I would be a poor responder.

Pops.  Put away those credit/debit cards  

Tropi, how did your scan go?

Zuri.  I saw your ticker, well done on a fantastic weight loss.  Good luck for your cycle, I know how hard it is to be positive after previous disappointments.  

LW.  How is the house?

I can't remember if I posted after my hen weekend away.  It was a fab weekend and the hen said it was one of the best weekends of her life which is what matters.  It was a really luxurious hotel, there was even a 'pillow menu' where you could ring reception and ask for one of abotu 8 different kinds of pillow.  It was a bit obscene really with what is going on in Haiti 
Also, there seemed to be pregnant women everywhere I looked.  I had a wonderful time though, the food was fab as was the spa.


I am going to have a really early night, for some reason I am exhausted today, probably because I went to bed lateish last night.  I should probably tidy up a bit but can't be bothered.  Although I am sick of living in a house with mess everywhere.  DH and Max just leave things laying around and never put anything away  

OMG that is the best news about Malini.  I am over the moon for her.  Do you know when she is back in the UK?


----------



## Rural Chick

for Malini

Leola - thanks for keeping us updated     

Tracey - a pillow menu - where do you start with that    Sounds like you had a fantastic time - good for you    

KC-your inbox is full, my lovely.  

Ladies - please can I ask your advice? I work with what was a very good friend who is the same age as me. When I started my tx in 2008, she was also wanting to start a family but never got as far as tx, mainly because her DH wasn't keen and so never went for his sample test. Also, she was the same weight as me and knew how much weight I had to lose to get on the Clomid and although we said we'd do it together, she didn't manage to lose much weight. She did used to ttc naturally and we used to share our disappointments every month. Just before I went off last summer she said some very unkind things to do with work. I was very upset that she didn't contact me whilst I was off - especially as she has also suffered from depression and knows what its like. Understandably she is now really upset about my news - I know exactly where she's coming from. Should I say something - and if so, what, or just get on with it and pretend it's not affecting her. I would love to give her a hug but I have an awful feeling she would think I'm rubbing her nose in it.


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC. I would write her a note explaining that you can imagine how she must feel and how you felt when others got pg.  At least that way she will know that you do care and understand how she feels. Otherwise she might think you don't realise how she is probably feeling but by writing a note she can deal with it in her own time and talk to you when she is ready.


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Tracey


----------



## purple72

**** y Tracey has said exactly what I was thinking, but also wanted to say big hugs to you for being so thoughtful, when unfortunately she wasn't able to be so kind to you.

However having met you I know you are a very sweet person and would expect you to react so sweetly 

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Purps      
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Züri

thanks for your thoughts and encouragement girls

My ticker is a bit fake now  I gained 7lbs over xmas, NY and our trip back to the UK. Lost 3lbs of it so far this week though. Just couldn't bear to put my ticker up  

I have actually only lost about 25lbs since last cycle - my total weight loss is from a 2 year period and I am still overweight by BMI standards. Really wanted to get down to 180llbs and I am still 15lbs off  I've always been heavy regardless so I am not really @rsed about BMI as such but would have liked to have been a comfortable size 16 and not a bulging size 16  but i was a size 20 this time last year so it's all better!

Light weight - not sure when i am starting exactly, think i'll be down regging week commencing 15h Feb. Protocol will be similar to last year but maybe a lower dose now i have lost weight. A mixture of menopur and gonal F. I think this will be my last cycle over here (including any frozen if there are any frozen) If this doesn't work and we do decide to go again I might try Turkey. By the way when are you due? you must be sporting a nice bump by now? 

Sending lots of luck over to Malini! 6 day blasts - exciting!!

I am still reeling from the excitement of Purps natural BFP!! has it sunk in yet Purps?

And Popsi so pleased your patience has finally paid off - what a long slog you have had to endure to get your dream xxx

Right I am off to bed - night girls

x


----------



## tropifruiti

Girls  and RH thanks for all the well wishes and     for tomorrow- have got a scan first thing in the morning and then will be able to find out what the state of play is this time. It will be what it will be but trying to be positive about it and hoping that i get more than the disappointing one follie of last time. Will let you know demain.

RC - well done on getting through your first day- you soon get back in to it after a little while , although you probably went through the whole ' i don't know how to teach anymore' syndrome which is the case every year after the summer hols.I agree with Tracey if you feel you need to say something then write it down- otherwise i would leave it a week or so to see if you bump into her when she is on her own and she brings it up in conversation.- if she doesn't want to talk to you about it then she won't say anything.
Sleep tite - hope trip to the MW was ok.

Skybreeze - congrats on being PUPO   

Popsi- ee how exciting - hope it all goes ok and you get the call soon.

Donkey - we had one fo the those chocolate oranges at the weekend - very tasty - i loved the popping bits

Good luck and     to all going throught tx at the mo.
and a big welcome to all the newbies
hello to everyone else  and lots of love and


----------



## Lilly7

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Tropi    .

Night all. x


----------



## laurab

Wooooo hooooo Malini! How very exciting!

RC - I would talk/ write to her. We all know how heartbreaking it is when someone ele is preg... even if it is someone who has had to work for it.


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - blasts...how amazing! 

RC - I agree a note might be a good idea. You are very sweet. However if she is still unkind to you after this then I wouldn't try any more. She has seen what you have had to go to, and whilst it must be hard for her she shouldn't begrudge you this. I know I wouldn't! 

Anna x


----------



## wishy-washy

Goodness me ladies you have been busy. 
I haven’t really logged on since before Christmas so I’ve got a bit left behind and a few to many pages to read through but I’ll try and have a scroll though and see what you have all been up to. Happy new year to you all. 

I needed to post again as I’m feeling pretty low after my review appointment with my consultant on Monday. 

After 2 poor responses to IVF the first resulting in pregnancy and the second being cancelled my clinic said that this shows my fertility is what they would expect of a women in their early to mid 40’s and that IVF wont work for me and that they are unlikely to offer me anymore treatment.  I feel like I’ve hit a brick wall. How at 32 can I have a fertile age of ten years older?

I have just received the follow up letter in the post today and it says ‘success rates would be 0-5% at the very best.’ In the meeting I was told it would be nearer 0%.and it goes on to say ‘there is a definite link between impaired ovarian reserve and poor egg quality, miscarriage and low chance of live birth’ Gulp, I wasn’t expecting that.

I’m only 32 and this has come as a huge shock. I know that last time you all recommended a new clinic which I think I will be doing. Well it looks like they will refuse to treat me anyway. I thought as we had to pay we could choose our clinics I didn’t think they could turn us down. 

I requested another FSH, LH and asked for an AMH and oestradiol blood test. Many of you recommended that I had a AMH test done, I just hope that it proves the doctors wrong. I should get this done next week. 

I’m also going to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes and my endo cyst. I’m hoping that this will bring good news and that at least we might have a chance of a pregnancy naturally.

I just can’t bare to think about not being a mum in my lifetime. That’s all I’m living for at the moment. I was prepared for maybe having to wait patiently for a few more years before I got my dream but to be given such a negative prognosis this early on is a huge shock. 

I’m off to see a counsellor in a bit, I’ll probably just go and cry for an hour. 

I hope you can give me something positive to hang onto. 
Can anyone recommend a clinic in the East Midlands that is good with poor responders?

Sorry for making this post all about me.   To you all x
A very down beated Wishy-Washy


----------



## alegria

wishy-washy - just wanted to send you a big  and also show you this link to the story of someone that was told by silly doctors that she had POF (Premature Ovarian Failure) and was a lost cause just to conceive and deliver a healthy baby a few months later! And there are several similar stories like that here on FF. We're fighting against all odds here in this thread but still lots of hope hun   
Hang on in there!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223984.0;topicseen


----------



## Nicki W

Wishy - just wanted to send you big hugs   The fact that you got pregnant on your first IVF is great and means you have a much better chance of it happening again. The second go might just have been a bad cycle. Don't be too put off by your clinics response, get those blood tests done, maybe try some DHEA. I'm sure the girls will have lots of top tips for you   
Nicks


----------



## Lilly7

I just wanted to send a Big   to Wishy.

As Alegria wrote the fact that you got a BFP on your first cycle is a very good sign and you just need to find a clinic that has experience and is not afraid to take on ladies such as ourselves. I don't know where about you are based but have you considered Care Nottingham? 
Otherwise have you considered going over Jinemed in Turkey? There are many success stories from "poor responders" who have been there . . and it's much much cheaper than some of the alternatives here. I'm certainly considering it as my next option.
Just one more question, was your 2nd cycle on the Short Protocol?

Love Leola. x


----------



## wishy-washy

Thanks girls, 
I knew I could count on you to give me a boost. 

Leona - My second cycle was also long protocol. They turned my hormones off so much by day 6 I only had 58 oestradiol levels ( I think it was that rather than LH) which is loads lower than it should have been by then, the first time round I had 400 by day 5 which he said was really to low by that point. I don't think the long protocol works for me, I asked about the short protocol and they said they don't do it anymore as there is no evidence that it is any better. I think I was just getting fobbed off as they don't want me ruining their fab statistics. The annoying thing is that, at their open day, they said they don't turn anyone away and still have good results. I think what they mean is they will let anyone have a go but if you’re a slightly tricky case then they don't want you back. Care Nottingham is next on my list. Do you have first hand experience of them? 

Nicki - What is DHEA? Is it some kind of essential fatty acid fish oil? Where can I get some? I’m already taking sanatogen folic acid and omega 3 which I think contains some DHEA but not sure how much. How much and what type worked for you? 

Alegiria - Thanks for the link I'm determined to prove these doctors wrong. "The only way to fail is not to try" so I can’t give in yet.


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Wishy, I hope that your feeling a bit better.  We were also originally referred for Male factor and while I suspected I may have a few issues, I didn't have any idea at all that poor response would be one of them. It was such a shock and I still wonder why I seem to have such a low reserve at 32. I'm lucky that my clinic have not been nearly as ruthless as yours and my consultant has been very supportive and seems to be happy to continue treating me . . . (although they are not very flexable with protocols thus my looking into going overseas). One thing that my clinic did say is that AMH may not be so much an indication of ovarian reserve, but more an indication of how you will respond to tx. Saying that I'm sure that there are plenty of other consultants that believe differently.
Which Clinic are you at now? It's funny that they say that there is no evidence re the short protocol as everywhere that I have made inquiries seems to say that it's better for PR's . . including the NHS clinic that I'm at now. 
I don't have first hand experience of Care Notts but know it has a good reputation. Have you been to one of their open evenings? It's not too far from me and I keep meaning to go along to one. x

How was day 2 RC? 

   for Malini and Skybreeze  and everyone else who is PUPO or stimming. xxx

How was your scan Tropi?   

AFM, I have now booked in for a consult with the Jinemed people when they come to London in Feb !!!
. . and other than that still no AF.  

Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Wishy

Please, please, please do not give up hope at this point. As has been said above many of the people on here have gone to have babies after receiving similar "news" to you.  

First of all - do not abandon hope! You have anumber of alternatives, and unlike some people you have time on your side (oh to be 32 again!).

Second - get a second opinion. There are a number of clinics that deal very successfully with PRs and if your clinic is being honest that *THEY* cannot deal with you that just means that you need to go elsewhere. You have not stated whether you are NHS or private - if it is the latter you need to consider whether you are willing to go abroad.

Thirdly - consider DHEA - it is a compound that has anti-ageing effects and can have a significant effect on measurements of fertility. Nobody knows whether it just effects the measurements or the actual fertility, but a number of people on here have had great success with it. Take care to read up about it first and to get your other levels (testosterone and progesterone) tested.

Fourthly - consider the options of tandem tx (your own and donor eggs) if you want a baby and are not totally set on the genetic link.

But back to my first point - keep a PMA, believe that it will happen, and try another clinic!

RH


----------



## purple72

Wishy it wasn't by any chance OFU was it?

I had 2x attempts at IVF via NHS on LP and never got to ET they gave me 5% chance told me they wouldn't treat me with any more IVF and said Donor eggs was only realistic option.

I moved to Lister and had x2 MUCH better results on SP infact getting to Blasts one time. Unfortunately never got BFP that way but certainly was given better odds than 5%

Definately time to try another clinic I think hunny x

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Just a quick pop in to say hello to everyone  

Trying to get the buffet side of "Feed Me Up Scottie" up and running, have to get some good quality serviettes and some nice silver serving trays sorted.  Doing that tonight as scottie watching his precious villa in carling cup semi final, and im having to miss the national t.v. awards    

Wishy dont give up hunny, sorry im useless with info at the mo but the girls on here will get u through


----------



## Rural Hick

Wishy

Not seeking to stalk you, but here is a link to a lot of the DHEA information:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196865.msg3119203#msg3119203

This an epic post by LittleJenny (aka BigJenny) who has recently given birth and hence isn't posting much on here at the moment as Monty is occupying her time. 

KC - glad to see you do your research on FF. 

Can I ask some advice Ladies? A colleague of mine who has been away for a while came into my office at work today and asked if there was any work she could do. I wasn't too sure but I thought I'd give her an easy job cutting up some paper slips for me. Next thing I know there is blood everywhere and she has sliced her finger open on the blade of the guillotine - I then had to take her to A&E where she had four stitches. Now the H&S  are trying to take my guillotine away.  As she's preggers should I feel guilty for giving her a dangerous job or should I try to keep her out of my office in the future? 

RH 

PS  y says she may not be posting much this evening as her finger hurts.


----------



## shortie66

RH - is it someone we know perchance        How about wrapping said person up in cotton wool and sitting them in a corner for the next 5 months or so


----------



## Miranda7

Or saying, like my DH would: " Oh for f*ck's sake!. F*ck off out of here, **** y!"


----------



## tropifruiti

well have been for scan today. not great news - one large follie and 3 smaller ones. i think this is better than last time as the small ones were not there at the first scan at all on previous tx. Consultant did not think it was great but has upped the dose of gonal f to 375 and i am back on fri.
At the mo. we are happy to take the tx as far as we can because we are not sure that we are going to be able to give it another go in this format ie. own eggs.
has anyone had experience of them collecting just one or two eggs and having ICSI. I am not sure whether they would enable it to go ahead or not. Last time i agreed that it was a big risk because both myself and dh would have to have the operation and then the follie might not be an egg/ might t not fertilise etc etc.However this time i think we should take it as far as we can and hope for the best/ cross any roads that come to us. what do you think?  
anyway feeling fairly philosophical about it all que sera sera as they say.

sending a big   to wishy
RC - what's going on- you numpty!!
RH - keep her well away from that office in future
love to you all


----------



## shortie66

Tropi      sweetheart.  My opinion hunny    bloody well go for it.  Yes there might not be an egg there and it might not fertilise.  BUT there might be an egg there it might fertilise implant and turn into ur baby boy or baby girl in 9 months time      You will only find this out by going through with it, so go for it.  Dont do what i did and cancel, then spend the spend the next however many years thinking sh1t that was my last shot with my own eggs i should have gone for it


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies - this won't be a long post as my finger really does hurt       

        to Angel, Nat and Malini

        for Veda's and Tropi's follies. Tropi - well done on those 4 follies - if you think this is your last go with your own eggs, I'd be tempted to go for it.   

                  dance to try to persuade Leola's AF to show her ugly face.

Laura, AnnaSB, Purps and Tracey, thanks again for the advice. I wrote a note in a card today and left it for my friend. She thanked me for it so I hope we can work things out and that she's not hurting too much.

Second day back was good apart from losing the fight with the guillotine - it's amazing how having your right index finger out of action affects so many things - including typing and TMI wiping my !!!! 

KC - love your advice to RH     - not so sure about Mir's    

Love and         to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Tropi

As KC says, if you aren't in a position to give it another go soon then you owe it to yourselves to go as far as you can with this one.                

KC, Mir and Tropi - yes, it was **** y.  Problem is she gets bored if she doesn't have enough to do - so I think that I'm going to have to invest in a ball room to keep her in.   

RH


----------



## veda

hi all

rh and rc i am still laughing   hope the blood loss is not too bad!!

tropi an eggs an egg which rightly so could be a screaming bundle of baby in 9mths! i agree with katie cluck and a lot can change in a few days. its worth a shot as you have nothing to lose.

leola my af was delayed last week so sending you some af dancing. the joy of spending your day knicker checking! hope it comes soon.

wishywashy i cannot believe how crap your clinic sounds. from all the research iv done everyone seems in agreement that the sp is better for pr. i was not even offered the lp due to my age and my amh result (13.6) which as a poor responder is quite good. altho its got to be a lot less know after all the stimming and drugs. my cons said he wouldnt test me again as if it came back really low i wouldnt be eligible for nhs ivf and he knew i was a pr anyway and the management would not change. i defo would not use your clinic again if you are going to try again. it seems they have a one size fits all approach.

well girls (and boy) ovaries are defo doing something as feel like someone is twanging elastic bands against them. next scan fri so am praying all is well in there. in bed with hot water bottle and pooch. beginning to dread what comes next especially the bum candles!

oh well done malini on being pupo. sounds very very positive.!

take care everyone.

v


----------



## shortie66

I have one very happy husband this evening      Villa have just beaten blackburn in the semi final of the carling cup, prob means i will lose scottie for a weekend soon as i dont think theres any way he's gonna miss going to wembley


----------



## Spuds

Evening All xx

RC N RH - he he he - I would get the cotton wool out - wrap round at least twice and only allow her to use one of those creche pens with all the coloured balls 

Wishy Washy - please please please do not give up lovey - read the stories here and definately get a second opinion xxxxx

Tropi - go for it xx like KC says I think if you can and you feel you want to - keep going - I only had 3 follies and 3 eggs - with only 1 fertilising - sad but got a BPN but my friend had exactly the same response and needed ICSI and is now 7 mths preggers xxxx

KC - sending you some sun   oh and one of these  )

Mal -      fab news honey !!!!

Laurab, Tracey, LJ, Mag, Heaps, Nix, Anne and all of team PR big helloooooo from me

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Tropi.  I had two follies on both my cycles, both times they only collected one egg.  On the first cycle they didn't do ICSI but I was lucky enough for the egg to fertilise, the second cycle they recomended ICSI due to their only being one.  The second cycle I got a BFP - sadly i then had a MC but I don't think that is relevant.  I put my BFP down to having pre and post ET acupuncture.

Wishywashy.  Everyone has given you good advice, I am taking DHEA and didn't bother getting my testosterone checked and have no side effects.  The jinnamed do sound like a very good clinic for PRs like us and you get a holiday as well.

RH.  Next time just let her open the post - then again she might get a paper cut


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi everybody, I just thought I'd pop on here and send lots of   to those going through tx atm - fingers x'd for a run of BFP's!!!

It's weird how we all respond differently, I managed 6 eggs on the LP, but only 3 on the SP - it didn't seem to suit me at all.   I wince when I think that out of our last two tx's we've only managed 3 embies, still all it takes is one!  I'm going to be doing the LP with Buserelin and Gonal F next time.

I'm starting with my immune tx in March, so in 8 weeks we'll be underway again - eek!  It'll fly by I know.  I'm just spending the next couple of months trying to lose as much weight as I can and getting as healthy as possible.  Our finances simply won't stretch any further than this next tx, so we're placing all our eggs in one basket - so to speak.  

Sending you all   and  

Em.x


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly as been out with fellow Mums to be tonight from our adoption course and am shattered and emotional ! x sending you all much love and good luck xxx

rh and **** y ... you two make me laugh.. rh get her to make you iced tea should be safe on that score


----------



## Rural Hick

Spuds - the ball pit seems a good idea.  Think that I'll buy one and Chip and I can put her in it.  

Tracey - defiantly dangerous - I have to use a paper knife to get into the plastic sacks so she'd be confused between cutting herself and suffocating herself.  

Popsi - the builders only asked her to make the tea once, and then brought their own from then on.  Don't think I can trust her on that one.  The Nurse at the hospital today said that I'd have to do the washing-up owing to the stitches on  y finger - Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.

MissyMinx - Em -       for a positive outcome for your tx.      

RH


----------



## AoC

Rural Hick said:


> Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.


----------



## kezzababes

Hi girls- I'm new to this thread so a quick update.

I've done two IVF's at Qm's roehampton. First time they collected 6 eggs, 2nd time 2. 50% fertilisation both times. BFN both times.
My AMh is 8.7 and my FSH is 6. So not bad. 

So I think it must be something else? 
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## wishy-washy

Thanks for the replies   and   s. 

A few of you have asked where I am. I’m at Nurture Nottingham my 1st attempt was on the NHS and now we are paying ourselves. I’m going to look into Care, which will probably be referred to anyway. 

Rural Hick – thanks for the links and advice. 

Tropifruti & Veda – good luck with your scans tomorrow.     
Tropi if it was my last chance with own eggs I’d want to keep going with treatment. I only had 2 lead follies on my first cycle and got pregnant. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Rural Chick – hope your finger is getting better.

MisssyMinx – Good luck with treatment in March. 

From a Wishy-Washy that's feeling slightly stronger today.


----------



## Ourturn

Kezzababes - what protocols were you on each time, which drugs and what dosage? Like me you responded better first time round (I did lp 1st time and sp 2nd, going back to lp) 
Wishy washy - glad you are feeling better 

Anna x


----------



## kezzababes

loving the picture sobroody1.

I was on menopur at 225 the first time and menopur 300 then 450 for the last week the 2nd time. Used OCP and nasal spray both times so long protocol
I'm now with the lister who have said they'll put me on a short protocol of gonal f and scan more frequently so they can up the dose. They've intially put me on 300.  Not starting into March so wondered if there is anything I can do or take to get these numbers up! 

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Kezza - to me it sounds like you have been on too low a dose of stimms and not on the max dose. Changing stimms is probably a good idea which the lister are doing. In terms of improving egg quality, there are the obvious things, eating well, cutting out caffine and alchohol and taking reallly good suplements. On top of normal prenatal vits I take maca, spirulina & royal jelly capsules for egg quality.  Some ladies here also take dhea to improve egg quality. 
Anna


----------



## kezzababes

Thanks. I've just starting taking Co-enzyme Q10 and Royal Jelly. Also take pregnacare conception which contains L'arganine. I'll have a look into DHEA though. Thanks


----------



## Malini

and   for you all.  I head home tomorrow (Friday) and will be in the UK early hours Saturday.  Getting back online to you will be a priority.  I miss you all.  I am so grateful that you came to LV with me and have held my hand throughout every step.

 for those cycling.

 for those carrying heavy hearts.

Malini xxx


----------



## purple72

Hey Malini Mrs PUPO! stay safe hunny x


----------



## fluffy jumper

It has been v quiet here today.

Welcome Kezza, I can't offer you any more advice than you've already had.  The Lister know what they are doing with poor responders so you are in good hands.

Malini.  Look forward to seeing our lovely PUPO Malini back online.  

Purps. How are you

I have a 2 very sore arms.  I had loads of injections for my trip to west Africa.  It puts my plans to ttc on hold a bit as I can't try to get pg for at least a months after returning and seeing as I don't get back until the first week of March that is a pain.  I had to do a pg test this am before I had my yellow fever jab and I had the silly thought that it would be a shock BFP but as I expected I got a NOT PREGNANT as I used one of the digital tests as they are 25% off in waitrose at the moment.

Better go, dH just come home with kebabs


----------



## purple72

Hey Tracey, enjoy your kebabs and    for the sore arms from all the Jabs!

When are you off to West Africa then? What an experience that will be! 

I'm ok hunny, sickness and tiredness, but hey can't complain. just desperate to get to the magic 12 week mark! though guess when I get there I'll just move the goalposts.   

Apart from that all good.

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - congrats on being pupo! Safe home  

Tracey - is west africa business or pleasure? 

Purps - 7 weeks already! 

I texted a friend that I was not up for her 1 year olds b-day party after 7th mc and staring ivf...hormones are all over the place...not had a response, bet she thinks I'm really selfish   Why do some fertiles not get it? 

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Oh Anna sweetie, maybe she just doesn't know what to say!

Big hugs from us less fertile friends    we understand x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Business, I am going to do some training and visit some people who benefit from our microfinance projects (I work for an overseas development charity)
I haven't been on a work trip for about 10 years so I am quite nervous, I am not a seasoned traveller.  The thing I most worried about is something happening to me and leaving Max.


----------



## Ourturn

you'll be fine!


----------



## purple72

Oh bless you Tracey, It will all be fine sweetie, and you'll have some lovely stories to tell Max when you get back! 
Are you taking DH's camera (that's if it's arrived yet   )


----------



## laurab

I'm very very excited to welcome Sophie Elizabeth to the world.  Born at 4 miutes past midnight today weighing 6lb 7oz.  She looks super cute!  Nicks will be home today. And she did it without an Epidural..... well done Nicks.... huge congrats.  

Another high fsh, low AMH bubba! Hoorah!

Maybe others can do some fancy glitter writing!!


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations to Nicks and DH on the birth of your baby girl


----------



## kitten77

oh fantastic news!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (dont knwo how to do glitter writing  )


----------



## SiobhanG

Hiya,

Congrats to Nicks and DH! very inspiring. 
Sorry, I've also got more questions for anybody who can help. I emailed Jinemed Turkey just to get some info from them - and I was emailed by Mr. Ugur Camlibel - Patient Director - advising me that their IVF doctors are in London early Feb and I could have a consultation in Harley St. The cost was £95 and they've asked me to pay in advance (to a HSBC bank) - is this ok to do?, has anybody else done the same? Seemed to happen a bit quick and the fee also includes an ultrasound (antral follicle count). But I'm quite keen to see them as it may be worth my while going to Turkey as we can only afford another IUI with the Lister but perhaps could do the full IVF at Jinemed. I'd appreciate anybody's opinion who's had any experience there - particularly one of us "poor responders". Did anybody stay over for full treatment time and if so are the drugs cheaper in Turkey? Also are they up to date on immunology tests etc...I am seeing Yau Thum at the Lister on 3rd Feb to discuss NK cells/future protocol - so would be useful to see Jinamed consultant after so I can weigh up my options for both. I'd appreciate anybody's input and also on how to calm my nerves about having an antral follicle count! - terrified that I won't even have a follicle left - unfortunately I feel it's not really my biological clock that's ticking - more a timebomb...


----------



## laurab

Siobian - In a rush so can't stop.  But I paid £50 for london consult, then they didn't do a scan though, think i paid to paypal but they are trustworthy.  I had full treatment out there, you play a lump sum for drugs and then they give you what you need... which works out great for us PR girls! I had buckets of drugs think I paid £500 for the lot! I really liked them.

Back later. 


Morning All!


----------



## Little Me

Hello lovlies. 

I am  so very sorry for not being around for ages, I know you all understand how it is at times plus things have been manic at work, we've won a massive contract and I need to be super on the ball  

I was a little scared to come back girls as I have no chance of catching up and am worried I will appear rude if I don't do personals but I've missed you all and wanted to say hi and give some   

The first thing though is Nicks, congratulations my lovely, wonderful happy news     

Anna- How is DR going? t hanks for your text xx   

Hi Laura love  

Mal- congrats PUPO lady,  thanks for your text too,  

Gosh, we have new ladies...hello   

Nowt new with me, same s hit different day    

How is everyone ?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Laurab

Thank you so much for the reply, very helpful. Just want to say how much I am so grateful to everybody on here who's responded to me. I don't get a chance to check in everyday and I am only just getting to know who everybody but you have all been lifesavers - if it hadn't been for you lot I wouldn't have even been aware of Jinemed or all the immunology stuff either...hopefully we'll all get there in the end.

XX


----------



## laurab

Anne - Welcome back, we've missed you. And don't worry I read every day and still feel completely lost most of the time!  

Siobion - We WILL all get there in the end.


----------



## Little Me

Laura- I guess cos we're all on ** too I can keep up with everyone there .
How are you? hows work?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Firstly, huge congrats to NickiW! Rah! for those who don't know, Nicks was the founder of this thread, and fell preggo naturally while downregging. She had been on DHEA, which seemed to be the key. Sophie is her second DHEA miracle!

Siobhan - I also went to the Jinemed and can swear to them being very trustworthy! I have Ugur on my ******** friends, in fact - God bless all of them out there.

Hi Anne! Nice to see you lovey!

xx


----------



## Züri

don't feel scared Anne  I flit in and out and never know whats going on

But i do know there's a congrats to Nicks 

and Malini safe journey home

see I am useless... 

Girls I am in emotional turmoil today..

Finally got round to calling the clinic re my next cycle, was supposed to call as soon as my Jan period appeared to get dates, that was 2 weeks ago, just couldn't face it all again, anyway called today and I will be starting OCP on 5th Jan and now i am just freaking out - it all feels too soon yet I have been putting it off for about 9 months, i can't put this one off as my whole year ahead is pretty much booked up with one thing or another and IVF wont fit in around it all very well

My main concerns are my tubes (and i know this isn't anything you girls can really answer) but I am just worried about the one remaining tube left. After having my other out I was told the one left was redundant and no good (but then why didn't they remove it?) I have been having niggles and pains in the tube area of the one remaining and I am now starting to think maybe it would be best removed, I mean this is likely our last IVF, I don't think we can go through it again financially and emotionally so i feel I need to make this one count - having a damaged tube with a potential fluid build up inside can harm IVF but over here it's just hard to communicate - I knew about the fluid harming IVF via this website and had to pretty much tell my gynae i needed it out before IVF - he eventually consulted his IVF doc colleague and agreed with me and I had the op

So.... I think i just feel emotional and upset at the thought of talking about this with them and being made to feel stupid and knowing I'll be told to just go straight into IVF you never know - typical attitude of rich doctors! operations don't bother me, wasting money and failing next IVF does - so I'd rather be sliced open again and have the other tube out

Arghhhh

Sorry for the rant girls I just needed this off my chest, I am sat here in tears which is really really not like me - I think it's just all dawned on me its happening again and i am panicking



thanks for listening xx


----------



## purple72

Firstly wooohoooo Nicks!!

Such an amazing inspiration to us all in SO many ways!

Enjoy Sophie Elizabeth and here's to a speedy recovery for one very brave lady!!!!

Big hugs to you DH and your 2 girlies xxx

Anne, I'm here most days and I still don't keep up 


laurab said:


> Anne - Welcome back, we've missed you. And don't worry I read every day and still feel completely lost most of the time!


 yes what supermum said!

Zuri hunny hopefully any issues would show up on your AFC scan wouldn't they? or if you've not got one booked maybe worth booking a scan for them to look at your tubes specifically? As for the rest of the year being completely booked up, I hope there is space for your pregnancy and baby in there    You will figure out a way if needs be but hopefully it will all go perfect and your only problem will be factoring in Maternity leave  

Hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## AoC

Congratulations, Nicks!

Tracey, some of my best and most precious memories of Dad were his lovely travel tales.  Keep your eyes open to wonder and beauty, and remember to tell Max ALL about it.    Hey, maybe you could take a little notebook and do a travel journal aimed at him?  You will be FINE.

No guilt, no fear, Anne. We all do what we can.    You don't get mad at me for not keeping up, do you?  *now I'm scared*  ggg

Zuri, you're perfectly sane to be worried, it's natural, but I don't think there's a big problem.  Don't be afraid to talk through ALL your worries with your clinic.  You're not stupid, and if they make you feel that way (and I don't think they will) then THEY're the stupid ones.  Hugs, sweetheart.

Hello Team PR.    I'm feeling... more like myself lately.  First few weeks of Jan were ugly, but each day since this Mon my mood's just got a little bit better.  Baby steps, huh?


----------



## purple72

Anna hunny you've been through so much so baby steps is great hunny!   

Oh Tracey maybe you could get Max the Flat stanley book and then take flat stanley with you and take pics of him in some amazing places, I did it once for my nephew when I travelled alot for work and even managed to get a pick of him in the cockpit of the aeroplane in the security scanner, in the police car etc etc. would be lovely for him to follow not only his mum but Flat stanley too!!!

Hugs to all x


----------



## armi

Hi girls sorry for crashing not sure what constitutes poor response. i AM heading for EC on Tuesday with maybe 4 follies if they continue. Looking for some positive stories about reslults from 4 or less at EC. 
Also wondering if you can tell me what size the folllies need to be for maturity. Follies below 18 at EC 
are they likely to have mature eggs?

Many Thanks
armi
x


----------



## wishy-washy

Just been reading back through posts and realised I've missed some big news.

Purple - congratualtions on BFP really inspiring to think as a PR it's still possible to get their naturally. What a great start to the year.

Miranda - thanks for updating on who Nicki is, yet another positive outcome to keep me staying positive. Congratulations Nicki on the safe arrival of Sophie.



purple72 said:


> take flat stanley with you and take pics of him in some amazing places,


 Great idea I've done that too, when my 7yr old cousin was in hospital. I bought her a teady and I kept his brother and started a blog for him. Made him a suitcase, swimming trunks, sunglasses etc and took photos of him on the plane, beach etc and blogged his antics everyday with a photo. Tracey I'm sure the work trip will be over in no time.

Armi - I only had 2 lead follies on my 1st IVF - they only collected 5 eggs but I still got BFP so 4 follies is still good. I'm not sure about the size I wouldn't have thought they'd have taken you to EC if they didn't think they were big enough. I queried the size of my follies and the DR said that its not that accurate measuring them so they could be slightly bigger then they measure. Good luck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## veda

Hi all

scan today good news. 4 follies on each ovary 19ml each and also got 5 smaller ones measuring 12 ml. Not sure if they will be big enough but ec brought forward to wednesday! Lining 9 so all looking ok. Menopur reduced!!! To 4amps so what a huge difference the hrt has made! They said i may even be considered 4 blasts! Iv had 2 day t/f before so this is amazing. 

I have discovered the wonders of sat nav today! Omg how did i not need this before. Its brillient.

Popsi hope the baby homecoming plans are coming along. Not long now.

Rc hope the fingers healing.

Malini bet u cant wait to get home. Did they put back blasts?

To the girls starting treatment good luck! And hi to the newbies.

V


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies sorry went awol again, trying very hard to be upbeat about our next tx but u all know what a fcukin hard struggle it is sometimes.    

      to all the pupos and those going through it at the mo and huge       to everyone that needs one


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple.  Who the hell is flat stanley?

AnnaofC.  Thanks.  Although I don't want to go, I could refuse and the reason I haven't is that I know it will be a great experience and one I should have before I leave CARE.  I have been there 12 years and haven't been to sub saharan Africa before.  It just just the first 'risk'  found on the FCO website was 'british couple killed in car crash in 2008'

Nicki.  Congratulations on the birth of Sophie.  

Katie Cluck.  It is only natural that you feel the way you do, I felt the same on my DE cycle, nothing will really make the feeling go away until you have your tx.  Don't worry about PMA, I don't think it makes a difference how you feel about it.    I had a longish car journey today and it sudenly dawned on me that I really don't want to give up and am going to go for it when I get the call that they have found me a donor.  For half an hour I felt great.  Now I feel like you 'oh god what if it doesn't work, this is my last chance'

Siobhan.  If I were you I woudl go for full IVF at the Jinnamed, if you compare success rates then your chances with full IVF are way way way higher.  

Zuri.  I'm afraid I don't know anything about your particular problem so all I can do is give you a  

Anne.  We don't care abour personals.  I are just pleased to see you.

Armi, I was told follies have to be 18mm before EC.  Four follies for a PR is not bad at all.  I got pg with one.

Heaps  

I have my friends wedding tomorrow which I am really looking forward to.  Shame AF arrived today, luckily I have a dark coloured dress.

P.S.  The camera arrived yesterday   , I only ordered it on 16 December !  DH is upstairs playing with it now, well at least I hope that is what he is playing with


----------



## purple72

now Tracey, cannot believe you have not heard of flat stanley!

Google him hunny 

The car crash 'Risk' must have been awful to read hunny, but you WILL be ok cos you'll be carried on all the positive wishes of us lot sending you     through the Ether!

Kate hunny big hugs, it's natural to feel like you are at the moment, I felt it to a huge degree before every cycle!

In fact I know this might be the wrong board to post this on but right now I've lost all my PMA too. 2 ladies who had miracle suprise BFP's on my clinic board have both had missed m/c and I know so many first pregnancies end in miscarriage. I just cannot seem to shake it. Also from a work point of view my timing is dire. and all these things along with the bad sickness and overwhelming tiredness and an incredible loneliness are making me want to hide under the duvet everyday!

So wrong I know, when you are probably all thinking you would swap places with me in a heartbeat. I wish I felt different I really do. I'm just terrified that at the next scan I'll be told it's all over. It's just all feels too unreal as we've never been lucky like this.

Sorry ladies, not even sure I should post this but hey unfortunately this is how I feel right now x


----------



## shortie66

Purps this is ur "home" hunny, of course you should post it here, where else can you go for     s when u need em       Be brave sweetheart we're with you all the way    

Tracey hope my letter turned up at last      Thanks for thoughts on my feelings   was beginning to think i was a bit potty with my emotions being all over the place like they are     We'll get there hunny, one way or another im sure


----------



## popsi

purps.. huge   for you darling, i cant offer any words of wisdom as I know no matter what I say you will still be feeling the same, and when you have your next scan and you WILL see the heartbeat, then you will worry about the next step.. and you post what you want over on this board honey, its different to other threads as we are friends not just cycle buddies xxx 

kate ... darling, i am also sending you    as its tough and the wait is making you think too much, again you come here for support whenever you want to we love you our little one xx

much love to everyone else .. sorry no real personals as I am feeling pretty rubbish at the moment, thought we would get the call today from SW to give us a date but spoke to her and she had no news, was trying to contact relevant people but no luck and now its the weekend, the longer it goes the more I worry something has/is going wrong .. I have    loads since coming home from work.. but am not going to try to be rational and enjoy the weekend... and i expect all my lovely PR girls to do the same xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Kate and Pops!    

I love you ladies    

Pops it WILL be ok!! your princess is coming home to you!

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi that will call will come sweetheart, now deep breath put left finger onto latch of cider can andddddddd......open, now take a long deep drink and calm calm calm hunny.      

Purps sorry hunny, its milk lemonade or water for you.


----------



## purple72

Doesn't matter kate as all comes back anyway  

Sx


----------



## laurab

Purps sweetie, I hate to tell you but after the next scan there will be something to worry about! You won't believe it til that little one is in your arms. Its all normal. Wish I could stop you worrying, but I can't.    You will feel less rubbish in a few weeks though! I only stopped worrying during the scan within hours of leaving the scan room the worry returns! Feet up lemonade and try to have faith.  

Pops - Just replied tp you on other board.  

So what we all doing tonight then?


----------



## popsi

Laura .. thanks darling, your amazing you manage to support all us with the chippers to care for too a real Super Mum and Super Friend... well I am drinking a glass of Magners over ice and just had stilton and crackers.. what about you xx


----------



## shortie66

Ahhh purps      it will pass hunny, quickly i hope    

Laura im having a cheeky little jd and coke tonight hunny       

Pops im having chocolate


----------



## purple72

Thanks ladies 

big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## popsi

kate.. i had a walnut whip !!! found three in the cupboard bought on christmas and forgot about them


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pops, I wish you hadnt mentioned the walnut whipps.  I have just got back from Sainsburys, I thought I would be relatively good and buy a small bar of dark choc to satisfy my choc craving without breaking the diet.  It was horrible, tasteless and waxy.  I would kill for a walnut whipp.
Don't the social workers know how tough it is for people kept waiting over the weekend  

Purps.   I wish you hadn't been in the situation where you have been on ff and therefore read about other's sad news.  I know 'normals' aren't worry free but I don't think they worry like we do.  When is your next scan?  if it is not until 12 wks can you afford a private one to put your mind at rest sooner?  Don't forget most pregnancies when a hb hs been seen go full term.  

Katie C.  Make me jealous, tell me what choc you had


----------



## beachgirl

Purps   big hugs hun, you're bound to feel nervous all the time...I'm positive everything will be ok..when is your next scan?    

Pops    huggles for you sweetheart, hopefully you'll hear something Monday, I know its hard but try and have a nice weekend x


----------



## shortie66

Tracey - i bought a big pack of mixed mini curly wurly, buttons, chomp and fudge so im trying one of each    Diet starts next friday along with pack in the **** and booze    Will be very hard i know, but gotta go into this tx as healthy as possible knowing ive done whatever i can to make it work.  Just gotta have one last week of being of a slob whilst getting my head in order  

Popsi walnut whip     oooo i say    

Hello beachy     

Purps right back at ya


----------



## purple72

You ladies are just so lovely

We are going to book another scan for 10 weeks which is 2 weeks on Monday

Haven't booked it yet as just taking it day by day right now!

Big hugs to all

Oh and yes pops now I want a walnut whip too! (although I can not even look at them without thinking of our Kate   )

Xxxxx

Oh Kate now I want curly wurly's!!! I've so much damn chocolate in the house but I only fancy what you guys are talking about!!

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Katie, I am v v v v jealous now.   I love buttons. 

Purps.  All you can do is try and think of all those you know who have gone on to have a healthy baby rather than those who haven't.


----------



## popsi

oh i loooove curly wurlys !!!... i am not really that keen on walnut whips but it was chocolate and thats the main thing lol... i did think of you Kate.. had to throw the walnut away tho.. whats that all about hey !!! lol

tracey, purps, beachy, kate, laura.. thanks sweeties xxx


----------



## purple72

Thank you Tracey sweetheart!! 

And Beach!!

And everyone you are all so lovely      

OK enough moaning from me!!!

have a nice eve I'm just watching BB is anyone else watching! I've REALLY gone off Vinnie Jones he's a moaning minny and a bully xx


----------



## shortie66

Pops yes i know hun    cant see the point of the walnut tbh its all about the chocolate and the creamy stuff in the middle for me im afraid  

Mini chocs were all so lovely, think i may have to have another one of each to see which is my favourite  

Purps yes hun im watching it too, gotta agree with u on vinnie jones what a t.o.s.s.p.o.t


----------



## fluffy jumper

My Mum always used to think I was mad buying walnut whips when I don't like walnuts, I always throw the walnut away.

I decided not to watch this time, I saw one a few weeks back and switched it on just now but I don't really know who most of them are.  Who is the girl who put the poo in Ivana Trumps bed?

I am giong to bed now.  Night night lovelies


----------



## laurab

You girls and your walnut whips!   Ohhhh curly whirlys!!!!  

I'm on the red, just had me popodums and about to tuck into King Prawn Balti with spinach, mush rice and peshwari nan...    Sorry Purp that prob just made you puke!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

It might have made Purps puke but made me go yum yum yum


----------



## laurab

Tracey we should meet in brick lane for a curry.... oh i love curry!

Don't like walnut whips!

Purps I had a whole bottle of prosecco last week all to myself... bad girl!


----------



## fluffy jumper

That sounds great.  I used to have a boyfriend who lived in Shoredich/Dalston so used to go to Brick Lane quite a bit.

I really am going to bed now.  I want to look my best for the wedding tomorrow and I desperately need beauty sleep.


----------



## purple72

No just jealous Laura!!! I fancy everything but hey I'm about to tuck into fishfingers and croquettes! doesn't matter what I eat really only stays for 30 mins or so! (sorry TMI)

Tracey some Page 3 girl who is engaged to a footballer, she's quite sweet actually, I loved vinnie at first but he's an **** (IMHO)

Enjoy your alcohol ladies and laura glad your on the red cos if you were on the prossecco I'd be jealous, but hey got my limeade  

oh two new posts!
UUURRGGGGGHHH ladies stop it I LOVE curry and laura I'm so jealous!!!
Sx


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, I am GAGGING for stilton now. Cheers Pops.


----------



## purple72

Evening Mir how's the Bobstar's chest tonight?

Sx


----------



## Miranda7

Not too bad... as he still hasn't gone to sleep! His sleep is getting shorter and shorter...

I am a HUSK of my former self.  

Lucky he's so cute I'll forgive him my cheese-brain.

I applied for a job last night though - part time, but in my old field, so I need to sprout a new brain.


----------



## popsi

loves it when the PR girls are all together on a Friday evening     woo hooo !!! 

mir.. sorry honey i have lots here if you want to pop across the water and get some !.. oh good luck with the job honey x


----------



## shortie66

OK well tried another one of each and still cant decide good job theres loads left for tomorrow  

Hello mir hows bobster doing is his cold any better       

Laura ooooo i do love a good curry, gotta be chicken for me tho, cant stand the taste and look of prawns.  However am very partial to prawn cocktail pringles       

Night tracey    hope u enjoy the wedding tomorrow    

Purps who do u think'll go tonight?


----------



## purple72

It'l be like riding a bike Mir, it'll all come back when you need it! Good luck with the application hunny!!

Bless the Bobstar bit of a late nighter is he!

I dunno Kate hunny but HOPE its IVANA, although really like sisco and although I'm not an Alec baldwin fan (he is Wierd) but think he makes the program in so many ways!

I'm a chicken curry girl too! though DH's is my FAV FAV FAV of all time and even better the morning after with toast!!!

But he's banned me from Curry till I come up to 36 weeks!!! (well his curry anyway)

Sx


----------



## popsi

ohhh now i want a chicken madras     with nan too


----------



## shortie66

chicken tikka masala (but hardly any coconut in it bleuuugh) or chicken and spinach balti, complete with...... chicken pakora bombay aloo pilau rice, chips, garlic cheese n onion naan bread.....oh god i could just eat it now    oh r plus popadoms and mango chutney of course


----------



## popsi

or i could have chicken jalfrezi (has to be hot and spicy for me lol) with chips of course and onion bhajis and pompadoms with mango and the onion chutney .... argh .. mir now my cheese and crackers sounds rubbish for tea LOL !!!


----------



## shortie66

oooo my tummy is rumbling now     No wonder im such a weeble with the amount of grub i can polish off


----------



## Miranda7

I'm having boring mild cheddar with Branston's and rich teas ATM. Had to, when you were teasing me with mental images of food. Hank marvin now.


----------



## purple72

My fav from a shop would be poppudums with lime pickle and mango chutney then chicken tikka pathia with BOILED rice and lots of plain naan!

but what I actually had is 3 fish fingers and 3 potato croquettes!

Ho hum, 

Bit gutted Steven's out just hope IVANA's next DO NOT want Sisco to go! Desperate for him to win just to rub vinnie's nose in it!

Sx


----------



## popsi

oh i like pathia too... lol i dont like everything honestly nothing creamy or mild for me LOL !! x .. plain nan is the best   can dip it nicely then


----------



## purple72

yes love plain naan

DH's curry is HOT HOT HOT but he also adds lot's of potato's in it for me. My mouth and brain love it!! my poor tummy and bowel however suffers terribly from it (in fact I suffer really bad for several days after especially when i have it for tea and then for breakfast) but just cannot resist!!!     That's why he won't make it for me  

Maybe we could shcedule a PR meet in brick lane for August (when he will allow me to have it) my birthday's in august that would be cool!

Of course I won't really begrudge you (in elvis' words no not much) if you arrange a curry meet before then xx

Sx


----------



## purple72

No not cisco


----------



## laurab

Purp - Surely you could have some nice dal, brinjal baghi?  we could order a big stack of mild stuff!!

Food was yum, bit tipsey.  

I love cheese best.  Stilton... or St Agur a Mir...    Mine have coughs too.  I cant distingugh coughs with them though, so if they have coughing fit in night I stagger about trying to work out who it is!    Sometime they are all asleep and I have to go back to bed with mysyringe of cough mix!


----------



## purple72

I'd just be jealous though hunny!!!

so sorry to hear your little ones are sick too! bless you wandering round with your syringe!  rub all their little feet with vicks before bed then hopefully natural heat will help it evaporate and ease their chests!

They must look so very sweet all asleep!!

Sx


----------



## Lilly7

Evening. 

Oooh girls, all that Chocolate talks going to lead me astray!

Well done to Veda on the follies. Sending lots of    your way. x
(I agree with you re Sat Nav's. )

A Big Congratulations to Nikki. x

Purps. 

Pops, I'm so sorry that their leaving you waiting like that.  
Hopefully next week will start with the call your waiting for. 

Hi Katie, Laurab and Miranda. x

I've now booked my Jinni appt with Dr Munip. I wonder if anyone here was treated by him?
Also if anyone else has a Jinni appt in Feb and wants to meet for a coffee (if the timing works) just send me a PM.

Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## laurab

Mir  - Are we off to see the Jinny crew? Did you find out who would be there.

Leola - I saw Dr M for my first appointment in Turkey but the prof was my lead person. He is lovely.

Purp - They have vicks on there chest.... didn't know about putting on there feet though. Will try it... not now though.


----------



## Miranda7

Ahhh, Dr Munip... a complete gentleman, in every sense! LOVED him.

LB - we must go if we can.

Purps - what does your DH recommend for getting a toddler to sleep?


----------



## shortie66

OOOOooooo i love the smell of vicks      told you i was strange    I have quite bad af pains today, wonder if the beatch'll be early this month.  Make no difference as i havent ov'd since last august anyway


----------



## purple72

unfortunately not stuff you can administer unless in a hospital ( well unless you're michael Jackson)

Sorry no help with insomniac children. When my stepson (from 1st marriage) was little  18 months ish( he was 18 years new years eve!!) he never slept and we tried EVERYTHING, I'd even sit in living room with him reading and rocking him then I'd close my eye's for a minute and when I woke the living room would be destroyed! I don't envy you hunny does he not respond to lavender at all? Vodka? (no that's a joke!)

Laura hun The vicks on feet just means less risk of thm getting in their eyes

Kate jump on Scottie just in case!

Ladies off to bed now, DH is on nights so get whole bed to myself! Can't wait

Love ya all and Thank you for putting up with the moaning minnie

Sxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Purps what SEX      Aint got the energy for that hunny, i gotta be up at half 6     Anyway with my tubes it would be a bit like having to find its way round spaghetti junction  

Night night ladies im off to beddie byes


----------



## laurab

Nanite girls. XX


----------



## Miranda7

Ten times, he's woken, and he didn't go down till just before 11pm. Do you think that's excessive?  

You up yet KC? Chop chop! Your diners need you! Weirdly, there's a caff just opened in Dorchester called Scotties...


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning...

Hi mir and Heaps x


----------



## laurab

Morning all!

Mir - Poor thing you must be exhausted. Is it just the cough keeping him up.  We bought some Calcough for ours and seems to stop them coughing in the night... we only give it to them if they start coughing in the night. 

XXX


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

I have been posting on the Jinemed pages.  I have returned from Jinemed recently after our third cycle, which wasn't succsessful - didn't make it to ET.  Only got 3 eggs despite stimming for 12 days and using tamoxifen - Drs were suprised that none of them fertilised but we we told after our 2nd cycle in uk that egg quality was really poor and our chances were less that 2%

DH and I are on the NHS list for a donor cycle.  But are considering another go with my own eggs.  Is there anything that can be done to increase number of eggs?  Was on wheatgrass for ages which kept my FSH levels down.  Also i am little worried as I have started having the odd night sweat and for 3 nights on the trot when AF arrived this time.  I am really worried that menopause is on its way.  Also last cycle my right ovary didn't respond at all to stim....

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## mag108

Finally finally a bit of time at home alone!
My house is such a mess, got wooden floors done (lovely) but this is the first bit of time I have to myself in weeks so hey I am on FF!

You ladies had a wild (foodie) night on here last night

Tracey: hope you have a lovely time at the wedding

Veda: really glad for you! Thats now looking like a good response! Good luck with EC.

Nikki: congrats to you! very happy for you!

Kate: I agree with Tracey, PMA is over rated (my first nat pg was just after my dad died and NO pma anywere).
You need a big hug, and a large dose of taking the pressure off yourself. I have every confidence in the route you are going down.
I love your pospsi therapy! 

Purps: big hug: The sickness/tiredness etc is all a good sign but yes I understand your worry. I suppose there is no real way to ease it, roll on that scan (could you perhaps pay for a private scan, do an early one?). We are all here for you. Far more succeed than dont. x

Popsi: Hug to you too, all that waiting and being in other peoples hands must be very frustrating

Mal: How are you doing?

Mir: 10 times! Crikey. Will you get a little nap later?  I know its nothing like consistent lack of slepp but I can empathise a tiny bit, my sleep can be very bad, (around AF, if there is any stress, the first thing to go is sleep) sometimes I get by on 3-4 hrs.

ZahidaE: sorry to hear of your failed cycle. Some of us on here take ultramicronized DHEA for egg quality. Also have you tried acupunture (not know to improve egg quality but to improve conditions/balance etc)

xxxxto everyone: LJ, LV, LW, Anne, AnnofC, Heaps, Driver, Swinny, Sam, Ally, Pix, Nix, Leola, Jersey, WW, WishyWashy, RC, RH and anyone else I have forgotten to mention


----------



## Miranda7

He went back to sleep after that, till 11am! I am at my wits' end. Don't think it's a growth spurt, or he's have been on one from birth!

Mag - you are fully prepared for parenthood with that sleep pattern! I so hope it happens for you you soon. We have wooden floors - it makes everywhere look so much nicer, doesn't it?

Hi Zahida! Welcome to Team PR! Have you looked at DHEA?

LB - think he's keeping himself up! There's no pattern to it - sometimes it's the coughing, sometimes it seems to be a dream, sometimes he's uncomfy (nappy, hunger etc), and sometimes... I dunno. A night nanny might be useful!


----------



## Rural Hick

AoC

Good to hear that you are coming through the other side now.     Well done - you deserve a lot better than you received.   Are the cats enjoying the better weather?  We could do with them down here are the bl**dy tree rats are eating the bird feeders (and there contents)    .

Siobhan

I'd be willing to trust the Jine with the money - that they have now got a UK bank is a big improvement as previously you had to send the funds by international money transfer (which has ridiculous fees   ) or take cash, so this is a significant step forwards.  **** y would recommend both Dr Munip and Prof Ugur so you'll be in safe hands.  An IVF has a much greater probability of success than an IUI, and the Jine's results are excellent, so I would be going to Turkey if those were my two options.  To be honest, I'd go to Turkey even if the money weren't the issue as you can get more than one treatment there for the cost of a treatment in the UK and the service is excellent.  

Armi

A belated welcome to the board.     for a good result - the indications so far don't seem to be bad so I hope that it works out for you.

Purps

Hope that you are feeling in a better place this morning.  It is normal to worry at this stage of a pregnancy, but the odds are firmly on your side so     that things continue (apart from the sickness, worry etc   ).

**** y and I aren't able to post much at the moment as BT have removed the internet connection at home some I'm posting while pretending to be doing some essential stuff at work.  But don't worry - **** y isn't here and I've locked the guillotine away.

Hope that BT sort themselves out soon and we can both be back on here properly.

RH


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies 

As you know, our internet has gone again, so I'm in the library. Won't be able to catch up everything but wanted to send loads of        to everyone.

     to our PUPO ladies

        for those stimming

      for those waiting for tx/AF to start.

     to everyone 

**** sy **** sy xxxx

RH - essential work?       - wait til you get home


----------



## Züri

Purps so sorry you are so scared and nervous, it really is to be expected but I know it can't be nice. Even friends of mine who got pregnant on first attempt panicked and worried so I think us ladies have double the struggle not to. I hope the time passes as quick as possible until the next scan for you

Malini hope you had a safe journey home

Kate - hugs, know how you feel

Popsi, when is the big day? I am unsure whether you have said but i have missed the posts (very likely) or you haven't said but I am assuming it's a little girl, how old is she? must be so exciting

Feeling better today girls, sorry for my rant yesterday  After I poured my heart out on here I phone the clinic back, my doctors wife works on reception and plans all the dates for the cycles etc.. and she's really lovely and speaks brilliant English so I explained my concerns to her and I now have an appointment on the 1st before i start the pill on the 5th to talk about my concerns and hopefully have a scan, in the meantime she said she'd speak to her husband and tell him what I have said and call if there is any issues. I just didn't want to go into the next cycle with un answered concerns and question, £5500 is a lot of money to spend if you are not completely at ease....

Right I am off for a run! I have to get these extra pounds off that i gained at xmas before the next go 

Have a good weekend girls
x


----------



## Donkey

Hi Girls
Sorry for being awol it’s been a sh!t week.  I have been lurking but have no hope of catching up.  Sorry….

Well, AF arrived which is good as it sets the ball rolling for my next cycle at the end of March.  Although I wasn’t really, really ill (as I can be) it still takes it out of me.

We had my uncle’s funeral on Friday but had to take the body to the church for mass on Thursday night.  This will make you laugh – my sister got stuck in the toilet for the whole fo the church service and the church attendant found her afterwards, we were just about to go back into the church and look for her when she came outside!!

On Thursday DH took Molly the furry tripod cat to the vet, we thought she was having side effects from the chemo but no, her cancer has spread really badly and the vet wanted to put her down there and then.  I selfishly said no, I wasn’t mentally prepared at all so he sent her home to say goodbye and we have an appt on Monday, just before we fly off to Athens for LIT.  He gave her steroids which perked her up a lot but she is very weak.  Still purring and enjoying fish but so, so weak.  It’s awful I feel mean, I don’t want her to be in pain but I dread putting her to sleep although I know it’s the right thing for her.

Sorry I’m so behind, big hugs    for you all.  I think of you all the time.

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Donks - how perfectly dreadful for you.


----------



## beachgirl

Oh DOnkey    I know exactly what you mean x


----------



## Spuds

Quickie from Spuds

Have Mum and Bruv for the wkend which is fabulous  - out to a gig tonight to watch DH on his drums )

Hope everyone is enjoying the wkend - loads of love

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh donks im so sorry sweetheart    U were not being selfish darling u just need that extra bit of time with her thats all, i was exactly the same with my sandy bless her. I know exactly how u feel hun, here for you babe


----------



## Züri

Donks so sorry about your cat  and your uncle  

xx


----------



## Spuds

Quick catch up now

Donks - sending some of these   

Anne - xxxxxx

KC - XXXX - I am approaching this cycle v.differently and including alcohol and chocolate up to the last minute to help my nerves  xxxx first scan 29 Jan so if I get there I think EC about end Feb/mid Mar ? xx

RC - sending loads of love xx

Sausagio - you would be v.impressed with the flurry of cooking and baking activity going on at chez spuds at the min :~)

Zuri - wanted to send you a massive hug - pleased you got hold of your mate and you seem better hun - never worry about ranting this is the place to be) xxxxx Good Luck xxxxx

Hello to Mag, Tracey, Popsi, LV, Laurab and all at team PR

xxx
Spuds


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - I'm so sorry   Will give you a big hug when I see you in Athens 

Anne - lovely to see you back  


Hi everyone, sorry lack of personals

Feel like af is around the corner. Getting quite snappy...not sure if that's just me or if down regging side effects are kicking in 

Anna x


----------



## popsi

just a quicky girlies.... donkey bless you thinking of you darling its a tough time for you right now xx

love to you all.. sorry no more personals as having a nice drink and waiting for a takeaway to be delivered


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - sorry I haven't been around much.  Monty has kept me very busy and very tired and I am not feeling that great in myself - think I have a touch of the baby blues!  I did wasnt to thank everyone so much for the lovely pressies.  They made me cry in a good way!


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Trying to keep up with personals but as a newbie to the board, it may take me some time!

Purple - I think one of the problems of knowing so much via FF, is that you do read some sad stories which are bound to make you worry.  I am glad you have got your scan sorted, I am sure that will put your mind at rest

Miranda - best of luck with applying for the new job

All the curry talk last night made me hungry so DH is just cooking a curry for tea!

Zahida - I wish I had some advice for you!  If this cycle doesn't work, I think I will try DHEA though as there is a lot of positive info on it out there

Donkey - so so sorry to hear about your cat.  You must feel awful.  I can entirely understand why you want to say goodbye in your own time though.  I am sure I would be exactly the same if anything happened to my cat

LJ - hope the baby blues pass soon

AFM - had first scan today on day 6, so have been stimming for 3 days on maximum doses.  Dr said it was early days, but she could see quite a few follicles.  When I asked how many, she said about 5 on the left and 4 on the right.  This is so much better than my response last time - is it too early to get my hopes up?  Will some of these follies not grow to maturity?

Hope you are all having good Saturdays 

Louise x


----------



## missyg

Been trying to catch up ......

Big congratulations to Popsi - brilliant news and so exciting, can't wait to hear you have her home with you.

Welcome to the world Sophie Elizabeth, well done Nicki!! So very happy for you.

So glad your scan went well Purple. I completely understand your fears, I think when you have been through so much already to get to where you are it is really impossible to relax. I know I didn't until Sonny was safely born. All you can do is as you said take it one day at a time. You will get there.

Congratulations to Natalie and Malini for being PUPO!! 

So many ladies starting or started tx - good luck to you all.

Siobhan - would be very interested to hear what the Lister say re. NKs, when I was there this time last year I had to push to get tested and then push to even get steroids before my treatment - it ended up being too late for that cycle but I think by being on the steroids then and then again before my next natural ov was how I managed to keep a pregnancy. As far as I know they don't do IVIG/ Intralipids or any other immune treatment except steroids but I am a year out and a lot can change in that time so would be good to hear where they are on immunes - the doctor I was seeing said they didn't really hold much belief in immunes - thank God I followed my own instinct. I think Anna SB said before that Dr Gorgy is probably the best person to see if you want to go down the Dr Beer route. Good luck.

I know I have forgotten a lot of what I intended to post. Too late and too tired! Sorry if I have missed anything important. 

KC -  

Lots of love

Missy xx


----------



## kezzababes

Missyg- just wanted to say that your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## shortie66

LJ ohhhh sweetheart sorry u are feeling a bit blue.  I think there is far too much emphasis on women to be super duper mums from day one in this country especially when you see all the celebs back in their size zero jeans after 3 days.  You are a brilliant mummy sweetheart and monty loves you soooo much as we all do on here     Please be kind to yourself darling and get as much rest as you can     

Hiya missyg louise annasob heaps popsi jersey and everyone else   

Had an email this evening from stepan asking for date of last af and when next af is due as he wants to set up treatment protocal for me      OMFG im so       now


----------



## popsi

kate my darling.... wooo hoooo how exciting !!!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Thanks popsicle    Funny but now i have finally heard from him a bit of the fear has gone.  Only a really tiny tiny bit but its a start


----------



## popsi

teeny tiny bits all help sweetie  .... been busy blowing your bubbles sweetness xxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi thanx sweetie not got too far to go now have i     Scottie is snoring his little head off on the sofa, im watching 30 years of the brits or somat like that


----------



## popsi

i am watching it now sweetie on sky plus.... oh i love rick astley    ...


----------



## shortie66

Pops      Scottie has just woke up and looked for his jd and coke, but i thought he wouldnt wnat it when he woke up so i finished it off    

Off to bed ladies, not such a late night for me after all


----------



## popsi

kate.. just noticed you have one too many bubbles (happens all the time!!) ... contact an admin and they will make it right for you darling xxx night night xx


----------



## Mandamae

Hi, I'm not sure I'm in the right place but I think i'm becoming a poor responder?
My 1st IVF i was 26 and i had 3 amps menopur and got 12 eggs 9 mature
2nd time we had icsi i was 27, same amount of menopur 9 eggs 8 mature
3rd time icsi i was 28, *4* amps menopur this time and only 5 eggs 4 mature 
What's happening? I did only get 1 egg on my left ovary last time and the rest on the right,
They never mentioned a cyst even though the left ovary felt huge with just one egg and the right i hardly felt at all?
Now I find out I have a cyst on the left (after evry AF since last tx i got severe pain on left side). My GP and the radiologist
Said "It's normal size and will sort it's self out" I said I've had 3 lots of ivf/icsi tx and they didn't think that made a difference  I still get severe pain every AF so i demanded my GP to refer me back to gynae and now i'm just waiting for app.
Could this be the reason? If so why didn't the clinic pick it up If not why each time I cycle do I get less eggs?

Sorry for the ramble but I'm worried I'm *becoming* a poor responder

mandamae


----------



## T0PCAT

Where can I buy DHEA from?


----------



## Miranda7

Zahida - www.agestop.net or www.dhea.com or www.biovea.com
I got mine from the first one, Nicks from the last one, and the other's one I've seen regularly, so I think they're all legit!

Mandamae - cysts have a way of eating up the meds so no, I don't think you're becoming a PR. You just have a rubbish clinic - there are so many out there! Once the cyst has gone I'm sure you'll be back to producing squillions of eggs!

KC - oooooh, exciting! It's so close...

Louise - that's a good crop! Yes, sometimes it desn't happen like the antrals look at the start, but usually you get more rather than less than you see at the beginning, so be hopeful!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## veda

Just a quick one as catching up

mandamae i had a cyst last cycle and it sucked up all the stim drugs and the cycle was abandoned on day 9! The clinic did not say why and i did some research of my own. It seems it was all caused by the cyst. I dont produce many eggs anyway so am a pr but probably combined with my age etc this is normal. The gynae docs can drain your cyst or it may absorb naturally over time. Once its gone you will likely return to normal. As a pr iv been on hrt and stims and ec booked in nxt week. This protocol has worked 4 me so far as i had 8 lovely follies on friday which is loads 4 me!
Good luck with sorting out ur cyst.

Purple your tiredness and sickness is an excellent sign of a strong pregnancy so stop worrying. It all indicates good supply of hormones . If u have these symptoms and ur scan was good then i think you can relax a bit more. ( altho i no as a pr its impossible) 

Katycluck your nxt cycle will be here before u know it. 

Popsi hope the phone rings on monday 4 u with good news!

Mag108 nice to see you back.

Littlejenny. Hope u are ok. Its the hardest job in the world being a mum but also the best. If only sleep was more of an abundance!

Gotta go as need to jab!

V


----------



## Donkey

Morning
Thank you for your lovely good wishes to Molly, she seems a little perkier this morning.  We are sleeping on a mattress on the living room floor at the moment to be with her.

LJ sorry to hear you are feeling blue, I think Kate is right there is so much media pressure to be a super mum amd to be honest moist of my friends barely made it out of their dressing gown before 2pm everyday for WEEKS!  Enjoy this time and remember each phase will pass and you will cope.  

Louise that sounds like a great crop to me  

Purps hope you're feeling better  

Kate how exciting the ball really is rolling  

Hi Heaps, nice to see you    I'm waiting to start my next cycle at the end of march (another unexpected nhs go) and I am doing full immunes with Dr G but the nhs clinic don;t approve of immunes.  I'm off to Athens tomorrow for LIT which is exciting but scary  

Have a good Sunday girls and I'll catch up later

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LJ     you're hormones have been on a huge rollercoaster ride, baby blues are so common. If you feel things are getting on top of you please see the gp. 

Manadame - you are not a poor responder. As veda says you need to get the cyst sorted out. You produce lots of eggs on a farely low does of menapur so don't panic. 

Donks - I've not told my clinic about all of my immune results/treatment. My consultant thinks chicago testing is a  'waste of money'   Told the consultant I am +ive for MTHFR & anti hormone antibodies and as a result I have an nhs script for celexane & gestone on top of the steroids. Safe journey, see you Tuesday  

Kate - how exciting! 

Morning everyone. Cooked three curries last night (so dh would have ready made meals to heat up Mon/Tues)...aloo ghobi, curried cod and a beef curry. It was sooo good...even if I say so myself!  

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Anna  safe journey for you too    at least you don't have the snow to worry about this time  
See you on Tuesday
xxx


----------



## Mandamae

Thank you so much girls, you've put my mind at great eaze  Going to get that naughty  cyst sorted now hopefully 

to all of you i send some      and      and also 
   

mandamae x


----------



## LV.

Helloooooooo gals! 

Sorry I've been rubbish of late, my iPhone wouldn't connect to the Internet for about a week, just rebooted it and it's fine. What a plonker not doing it before! Just had a good old read as I'm on a train back from a lovely wedding in Yorkshire, one of DP's friends and there were so many couples there that had been together for years and everyone seemed so in love, was sooooo lovely!

Anyhoos, few of us are meeting in London on Wed night for dinner and I have lost track who is near to London so please pm me if you fancy coming along. It's me Ally, Pix and Spuds so far so if you fancy joining a lovely group hug get in touch. 

Will attempt some persos when I'm back at proper pooter

Much love girlies


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Hey lv thats just not on!  U cant have food without me being there


----------



## popsi

hiya girlies

how are we all today.. i have had a busy day took Pops to the vets this morning for her booster jab and then she had to have her anal glands emptied as they were bothering her ... OMG poor thing she was whining and the smell was just    (sorry TMI LOL) .. but she came home and then had a lovely cut after having a bath yesterday and is now fluffy and gorgeous  ... but she has to go on a diet (again !!) ... 

off to have a slice of pizza now and a few drinks... another week hopeing for the call  

love to you all


----------



## tropifruiti

Hey girls and RH
Thanks for all the     for my scan on Fri. Well it went much better than expected . i took DH along and he came into the room this time as i wanted to be prepared for the worst, however the whole situation looked much more positive. the large follie which seemed to be greedy and taking all the drugs was not there - instead i had 5 follies on one side that were all 11mm which the dr thought was a much healthier situation. He kept me on a fairly higgh dose and said that iof they werer about 14 on mon then that would be good for egg collection prob at the end of the week. Anyway fingers crossed - am back to the clinic tomorrow but this situation is similar to the first round of tx i had  so feeling a lot more positive.

Been to center parks with the lasses this weekend which was very relaxing despite the lack of drink for me boo!! howveer a necessary evil!

Popsi     what great news !!

leola - any joy with the dreaded AF yet?


LJ - wishing you lots of love - it's not easy being a new mam.  
Purps - try and stay positive even if it is difficult . we are all    that everything will go just fine.
sorry no more personals but must now do some school prep.


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening

Sorry for no personals but have a quick question.  Am on day 5 of stimms today and have noticed very light spotting and am also quite crampy.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Am starting to feel a bit panicky...

Louise


----------



## shortie66

Louise i had a bit of spotting for a few days on my second cycle, they told me it sometimes happens and is nothing to worry about     

Tropi woooo hooooo well done follies          

Hiya popsi hunny


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks Katie - you have saved me from a sleepless night!  Hopefully the cramps are my ovaries working away.


----------



## shortie66

Where have all my old buddies gone off this thread    Have you all deserted me    Come back this minute i need you


----------



## popsi

katie.. sorry darling i was not online much last night.. needed to spend some time with DH as we struggling at the moment waiting for news xxx .. will be here this week tho as he is in work   

morning everyone .. off to work nowxxq


----------



## Malini

Good Morning!

I got up at 6am so I could catch up properly before dog-walking time  

I have a list ... but if I include it all it will be the longest post.  So I'll do personals in bits and pieces until I catch up properly.

You all made such a difference to us while we were out there in Las Vegas cycling.  And my dh - who came home before ET and was lonely visited you too.  I can't get him to post though.  He's not brave like you RH!

Nix - You'd look very good in an orange bikini!!  No you didn't wake me.  I turned off my phone at night but reached for it first thing every morning and loved every email, text and ** note. Thank you to you all.

Special shout out for RC and Leola for updating for me.  And to all the texters, I apologise for your bills.  I AM GRATEFUL.

CONGRATS to POPSI and dh.  The waiting must be excruciating.  I am so happy for you both.
Nicki - Congrats on your new daughter!

To Laurab, AOC, Anne, RC/RH, LW, Tracey (your tears are v special to me), Jersey, Leola, Swinny, Ally, Driver, KC, LV, ASB (safe travels), Jo, Mir, Wishy-Washy, Alegria, Zuri, Stephjoy, Missy - special thank you for your mentions and  .

To Zahida, Louise, Em, Kitten, Rosie, Aremi, Siobhan, AngelWish, Kezzababes and any other newbie I've unintentionally missed - welcome.

 for Skybreeze.
  for Veda and Tropi.  

My motto this time is 'good things can happen'.  I have to say Heaps that my PMA around stims was rubbish but my mum helped hold me up and once I got to Las Vegas I was a lot brighter.  Am really trying to visualise and believe on the 2ww.  It is a test but the effort felt/feels wothwhile.

Donkey - I am sending these     to Molly.

Hello Mags.  I hear you on all the ordeals you are tolerating so well atm.  The uNK was VERY unpleasant.

And finally for Pix.  If you are reading this, I do hope you are finding routes to a better place in your head and heart.  This journey is incredibly difficult and I cannot express how much I wish you didn't have to feel the way you do.  I know a wonderful, compassionate CBT counsellor in London who is worth her weight in gold.  PM me if you would like the recommendation.   I know either way, the outcome of this cycle is going to send me back to her.

So nice to be back with you all.  

Malini xx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all.

So nice to have you back with us Malini . I hope the journey wasn't too exhausting.
Your motto sounds like a good one . How's Charlie? 
Love and    for you. (How far into the 2WW are you now?)

Tropi; That's excellent news!    and good luck at the clinic today. 
AF has still not emerged . . . well a little light spotting but that's about it. I'll call the clinic later and see what they say. I may start the Provera .

Donkey; I was so sorry to read about your cat .   

Hi LJ; Love and    for you. x

Veda; lots of    for you. x

   for SkyBreeze. x

   for Louise.

Popsi; Good luck for this week. I hope you call comes soon. x

Love to everyone else. x


----------



## Malini

Hi Leola,

The trip back wasn't too bad.  Mum checked me in at Las Vegas and INSISTED I was met by a wheelchair at Heathrow.  So a nice man wheeled me through customs to bag collection, loaded my bags on a trolley and I walked the 2 minutes through the gates to dh and Charlie. Ever so slightly humiliating but to be truthful, I do princess well. 

Charlie is MAD with me.  He follows dh around, and cries when he leaves.  He lets me cuddle and kiss him but he doesn't seek out my affection.  Oh dear!!

So sorry about AF.  I really wish I knew what to suggest.  Have you tried acu to bring it on?  Sorry if you have already been asked that 30 times!!!

Am on day 12 now.  Eek.  Blood test on Wed and then again on Fri.  The clinic call after the second one and let us know.

M xx


----------



## Lilly7

Malini,

Wow! Day 12! That's amazing! Not long at all. Sending you so many   .

I had to smile at the thought of you being wheeled through Heathrow ! Good for you! And knowing the nightmare of HR, a very wise idea of your mum's.

When Pax spends a lot of time with DP and then gets left with me he looks really gloomy and is a bit uncooperative. I'm sure Charlie will be back to normal in a few days. x

AF is a real pain! It feels as though the lining just doesn't want to shed properly and therefore It might be a good idea to have Provera anyway to ensure that the lining is ok for tx to start. Grrr. 
I've kind of given up on acu, simply because I have yet to experience it making any real difference to me physically. I had it for months and months and months last year and there were no perceptible changes. Still it's worth a thought. Maybe something specific to bring on bleeding could be done. x

xxx


----------



## kitten77

morning all.

have been reading, but not posting but still up with you all! 

i to laughed at the wheelchair incident! dont blame your mum tho, good on here, you dont want to be walking all that way! good stuff. 

Leola - i to had acu for months and months and not one bit of difference to be honest, i didnt like ti that much and dreading going so thot it wasnt worth it. plus she was on 'holiday' and then didnt work weds or fridays  at the time around EC/ET so all that acu was wasted as she wasnt around when i needed her the most!!!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - so good to have you home    

KC - Am I one of the missing ones? I am reading every day but have no positivity or good things to say so not posting   Think there are a few of us doing that at the moment....

Tropi - good luck for your scan today.    

Louise - I bled through stims on both my cycles and was told it sometimes happened. Just keep an eye on if your lining is still thickening though and try to get them to give you something to help if it isn't. (mine thickened on my first cycle but didn't on my second)

Popsi - thinking of you every day, hope you get the call early this week


----------



## laurab

Morning girls,

Sorry lost it a bit over the weekend, this is the house of snot!  Will try to catch up this evening. 

Malini -welcome home, wow day 12 already... how you feeling?   

Pops - Hope you have news this morning!  

Love to everyone, sorry I know there are people cycling who I should mention, just feeling bit lost! Whoever needs it though....


----------



## Malini

Feeling ok Laura, how about you?  I don't have any real symptoms other than a sore **** from progesterone shots...not complaining! Trying to stay positive but really feel like taking to my bed with a 'woe is me' weary shake of the head...doing laundry instead!

Leola - I do think acu really varies from one to another.  I had some really powerful TCM acu with this wacky lady in LV and she made both dh and I lose our appetite (in a positive way in portion problematic US) and sorted digestion issues almost immediately.  It was wild.  Also I went to a TCM chap in Calgary while stimming and he stuck some needles in the tummy region and baked me with a heat lamp.  My lining has never been thicker ... coincidence, different protocol, maybe.  And Donkey suggested Vit B6 which is my new best friend.  I feel so much better on it.

Hiya Driver.  Here's a   for you.  So hard all of this rubbish.

Glad the wheelchair made you laugh Kitten.  It was that or have my mum fly to Britain with me to turn around and fly right back home.  Couldn't live with the guilt!

M xx


----------



## Miranda7

Wow! Day 12 already? That went FAST. I tested positive for the Boblet on day 12. Not that I'm encouraging you to test, not a bit of it...


----------



## Malini

Hehehe Mir.  You're hilarious.  No pee sticks in the house, no car, bus only comes every 2 hours to the village and tbh I don't want the hope to go, so I'll wait.  PUPO just may be as good as it gets, so I am going to enjoy the daydreaming.  M xx


----------



## Züri

welcome home Malini - can't believe you are 12 days past already!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini -     when is OTD?

Laura - wish you lived nearer I could keep you stocked up in snot rags, toliet rolls and kitchen towels   we have them in every cupboard and under every bed (and no it's not a fetish it's my staff allowance)


----------



## Malini

Every job has its perks Driver, eh?

OTD is Wed and Fri.  Their special form of torture is a blood test on both days.  They don't tell you how the first one goes and call after the 2nd.  

And no I WILL NOT BE testing at home.  They don't sell me ones that work. 

M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> They don't sell me ones that work.


   I know the feeling


----------



## wishy-washy

I'm so glad I've found this board, I would never have known this if I hadn't read it here.

Mandamae - you mentioned a cyst on your left ovary, thank you Mranda7, Ved & Sobroody for your replies:



veda said:


> mandamae i had a cyst last cycle and it sucked up all the stim drugs and the cycle was abandoned on day 9! The clinic did not say why and i did some research of my own. It seems it was all caused by the cyst.


I too have a cyst on my left ovary doctors knew about it before my first IVF cycle but said it wouldn't effect treatment unless it stopped them from collecting eggs. One doctor said that ovaries with cyst often produce more eggs. This hasn't been the case for me as left ovary has hardly produced any follies either cycle. The cyst stealing all the meds makes sense as blood tests hardly registered that I had any stimms in my system until day 12 of stimulating, which is when they cancelled my cycle. 
Veda - did you get your cyst removed?

I am hopefully getting my cyst sorted in February as I wanted my tubes checking. I was worried about getting it removed as I thought this might effect my ovarian reserve but I think the Dr talked about cauterising it rather than removing it. What you have all said will give me hope if we get to have more IVF in the future, maybe it's my cyst making me a poor responder rather than my ovarian reserve.

Feeling a bit pants today as back to day 1 with horrible period pains. I was hoping that a week of skiing and with lots of nice food & wine and generally just being normal last cycle might have somehow worked. I suppose that just proves my mum and sister wrong that trying to forget about it, going on holiday and forgetting the healthy eating and allowing us to both drink again doesn't work! 

It also means that I have to have bloods done this week - getting FSH & LH redone and AMH & Oestradiol done for the first time.

Malini - lots of     for your 2WW and for anyone else on their 2WW.

Troopi - hope the scan today continued to be good .

    to everyone, so many things happening at the moment.


----------



## wishy-washy

Malini said:


> They don't sell me ones that work.


  I know what you mean, where do they sell those ones?


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - welcome home! I bet Charlie gave you a huge welcome! I love the fact you got wheeled off the plane  . I can't believe you are not doing a hpt! So are you 18 dpo? And no bleeding? OMG I am getting excited! Keeping everything crossed for you   

Driver - I spend a fortune on tissues, I seem to have a cold all your round...probably keep your company in business! 

Afternoon everyone. Down regging s/e's have kicked in. Woke up soaking wet...yuk. Hot flushes have started too and I am very short tempered. AF is due tomorrow (day I go to Athens)...that will be fun! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Driver - I spend a fortune on tissues, I seem to have a cold all your round...probably keep your company in business!


I would think you are keeping my main competitor in business as they are bigger in retail than we are, can I recommend you try the Lotus Olbas tissues 

Anna - Hope you have a smooth trip to Athens. Don't know how you can get your head round it all, you ladies have my full admiration the lengths you go to, I don't think I am capable of going that far (or that DH would even consider it)


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - I said 'no way I'm going to Athens'..but after researching I found Athens had a much higher success rate with lit than London so it was a no brainer. Not massively more expensive either. 
Your dh would get on board if he needed too. My dh was totally anti immunes but is now a believer  
I use the albas ones only when I am REALLY bunged up.
Have pm'd you bt the way.

x


----------



## Malini

Oh poor you Anna. I hate the night sweats.  Donkey told me to start taking B6 and I did from then, no night sweats.  Skipped it at the weekend and last night more sweats, so back on it today.  I had ec on 13th of Jan, so unsure how you count dpo from there.  I do think that when I am on that progesterone in your rear routine breakthrough AF is not a possibility, so doubt no AF is as great a sign as I would like it to be.  Good luck with getting to Athens tomorrow.  I had no idea you had to go twice!!  Charlie did welcome me amazingly but since then is being cool with me.  I think he liked life at the dogsitter's - she has 4 dogs and he is Mr Social.

Wishy-washy - the clinic I just went to always drain all cysts before they start stims.  My UK clinic did also.  Hope skiing was fun despite the R&R not being the magic cure.  Oh, if I had a pound for every time I've been thrown that line.

Driver - Hope work flies by this afternoon,

M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Wish me luck girls off to get my FSH & AMH done later this afternoon.......    , then AFC on Wednesday ready for my appointment at CARE Notts on 15th Feb.......


----------



## Malini

Good luck Driver.  I know how I feel about those numbers!!!   They are JUST numbers though.  M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I'm taking B6 (and 12) as I'm on high dose folic acid..doesn't seem to be helping with the sweats  
You count ov as the day of ec, so I think you're 13 dpo? I took the pessaries up the bum and bled, so I am keeping everything crossed! 
Benj loves other dogs too...we are thinking about getting him a playmate! I want a chow chow!  

Driver - good luck!!! 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

The progesterone injections seem to be a lot more powerful Anna than the pessaries (have done both and now on a combination!).  What is considered high dose folic acid?  I'm on 1 MG/day.  That's pants about the sweats.  Sorry.  Thanks for the postive thoughts though - greatly appreciated.

If you do want a Chow Chow, our breeder is wonderful.  They are lots of work - grooming etc, and difficult to train - but I wouldn't swap him.  We are also thinking of getting another but I want a small dog to make things easier for me.  Charlie isn't fussy - he'll play with any dog.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - ahh injections! Yes I'll be on those this cycle, injection am, pessary pm. 1 mg is a higher than normal dose. I am on 4mg. (nhs consultant prescribed it as a precaution, but turns out I'm MTHFR + so no bad thing). 
DH is taking about a rescue, as we have one pedegree. What I would love is a non shedding dog, Benj shed's terribly. Does Charlie?


----------



## Malini

Yes, we'd like to rescue too but preferably from quite young as I need to train any dog to accept my transient lifestyle!  Chows drop their coats once a year (sometimes twice) and it is messy (you could knit jumpers), but once that's done they hold their coats well.  I do brush him 3 to 5 times a week but now that his adult coat is coming in, it needs much less than that.  There is supposed to be a shelter in Wales called something like No More Tears and it often has Chows because there are plenty of puppy farms that way.

M xx


----------



## wishy-washy

Anna - I hope the night sweats don't last too long. 

Driver  - I'm going to try care Nottingham next, just rang them up to go to an open evening but they haven't got any space until April!! They told me to ring back in a few days as they'll try and add another evening.  Did you have to wait long to have treatment there? Good luck for FSH and AMH, I'm getting mine done on Wed.  Good luck with your AFC. I loved the naivety of my first cycle of treatment as I didn't know what results were supposed to be. Once you know more everything becomes scary. I hope AFC on Wed goes well. I think if I had that done again I'd want blindfolding. 

All this talk about dogs - I've been slowly trying to persuade DH to let us have one. I'd love a Springer Spaniel, we bumped into several yesterday when we went for a walk, managed to stroke a few of them. I finding being childless excludes me from many conversations in social situations, being a dog owner would at least give me something in common with other dog owners. Not that that is the reason I would love a dog. I thought I'd have children and complete the family with a dog, but seeing as the children aren't happening maybe the dog could come first.


----------



## H&amp;P

wishy-washy said:


> All this talk about dogs - I've been slowly trying to persuade DH to let us have one. I'd love a Springer Spaniel, we bumped into several yesterday when we went for a walk, managed to stroke a few of them. I finding being childless excludes me from many conversations in social situations, being a dog owner would at least give me something in common with other dog owners. Not that that is the reason I would love a dog. I thought I'd have children and complete the family with a dog, but seeing as the children aren't happening maybe the dog could come first.


I don't enjoy our walks as much now as everyone else has either a dog or a push-chair and I can't have either 

Right must dash, off to have my blood drained.

    to everyone that needs it

and  to all those struggling (right there with you)


----------



## Ourturn

Wishy washy -  4 years ago dh and I were going to get a puppy when I went on mat leave...as this didn't happen we thought sod it and got benji. The fact I work from home 1 day and so a 4 day week helped. DH comes home at lunch times when I'm not there. Best decision ever. He brings us so much joy. 

Driver - how about a cat? Maine ***** are like dogs! 

x


----------



## shortie66

Malini i have got my positive pants on for you sweetheart


----------



## laurab

Driver - I have a maine coone (she was my abandoned cycle pet!), they are great.  We might be having kittens soon??   Pesians are great too if you want something to sit on your lap for cuddles (my persian is my ectopic pregnany pet!). 
And dont get too hung up on the numbers.  I am so glad I got my AMH result after I'd had my babies as they were bloody awful (2pmol), Id have been devasted.    Just shows they aren't that important.  

Malini - Eek. Nearly test day!

Sobroody - Hello deary.  

Kate - Egg on toast please. Oh with mushrooms on the side and a big mug of tea. Oh and a big fat bit of crusty bread. Oh and apple crumble and custard.  I'm bit peckish!

Tracey - Hows fridge? Camera all working ok?

I'm gonna go find working preg tests and get you all one each!  I'll go Google!


----------



## purple72

You ladies are so funny, Laura I love that 2 of your cats are from cycles that didn't work! and then you get all three in one! also I'd kill for egg on toast but only like dippy eggs and have to wait a while for that!

Malini hunny Welcome home sweetie, sounds like your Acu experience was intense! So glad you're reunited with charlie and I too loved both the wheelchair story and the Peesticks that don't work   Well PUPO lady, not long now till you join me    I think we all have positive pants on (cool expression Kate) for you! 

Who is cycling at mo? Anna? and? sorry head is truelly up **** 

Donk's so sorry to hear about Molly! lots of hugs for today hun, it's so very hard with our little furry babes  

Hello everyone else big hugs to you all xxxxx

Sx


----------



## tropifruiti

malini - welcome back - have got my fingers crossed for you.  

Leola - can't believe - AF is making you wait this long - how irritating . Hope it resolves itself soon 

Driver - hope it all went ok with tests - i agree it is much better not knowing - however for all of us here this is a long process that means we are no longer naive- which is a shame!!

Wishy- washy - i am sure in a weeks time you will think that skiing and nice and food and wine was a good idea- anything to do with food and drink is always a good idea - in my opinion.

AFM been back for a scan today - con. thinks  that we may be looking at 3 follies that are responding and i am still on the injections (day 11 and 12 now!!) feeling really tight around the tummy today which is a bit uncomfortable to be honest - hope there isn't going to be too much more of this but have to keep focussed as it is last shot!! EC may be at the weekend / beginning of next week . poor DH rearranged a meeting in Spain for next week and is now panicking that he won't be able to go so am really hoping it is at the weekend which also means i won't need to take a day off work, which would be handy although it doesn't bother me.  

Lots of love and hugs to alloften i have nothing to say -hence why i read and then only post when i think i have something worth mentioning.
Donks and RC -hope school is goign ok- i've reports to do by the end of the week and still haven't marked the exam papers am deffo starting now.
will come back on later
ciao


----------



## veda

hello all

im on al this week so much easier to catch up. 
tropifruti im practically at the same point in cycle as you. (think its day 12) but ec arranged for wed. this too is our last shot so good luck to us!
hope your follies and lining grow and grow!

wishywashy my cyst was not there during 1st cycle but developed after m/c and was there when i was scanned at the start of my second cycle. i had 4mths break then was scanned at work (had abdo pain and was worried it had ruptured) by one of the drs who also does fertility and luckily it had gone. i think it had naturally absorbed. if they are a problem i think they can be drained. 

driver good luck with the bloods and hope they are good results.

leola thanks for ur   it really helps and im sending you some for your af too. hope you can get cycling soon too.

to the girls thinking about getting a pooch. they are the best and i love mine to bits. shes old and smells a bit but great company! she definately our baby! (for now!)

got hcg shot in an hour. iv had pulling pains in ovaries all day today. i worry that i will ovulate early and the eggs will all be gone when they look. can this happen? or am i just worrying?

hope everyone is doing ok today  

v


----------



## veda

sorry forgot to mention malini. so excited for you. sending you lots of   too. you are very good not testing early. i have no willpower.  

v


----------



## purple72

Good luck with the HCG shot Veda, and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!

Tropi good luck for you too hunny x


----------



## veda

thanks purple i am looking forward to no jabs tommorow. hope you are still feeling sick and tired! all good signs!   when is your next scan?

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH  

Internet has appeared again - it's so frustrating that it comes and goes because it proves to BT that there's not a problem with the line        

       to our PUPO ladies, Malini, Skybreeze and AngelWish

        for the follies and eggies of Veda and Tropi

       for AF for Leola and tomorrow's LIT for AnnaSB.

       for Donkey

       that Popsi had a phone call today.

       to KC

    for Driver's results and       to them if we don't like the numbers.

Apologies for the lack of more persos - I'm finding it hard to keep up now I can't get on during the day.   

Love and        to the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Good luck veda enjoy ur drug free day


----------



## laurab

Veda - Good luck for you last jab!   Its very very rare to ov early. I think we all have thse pains and worry ourselves but your lovely eggs will all be there Wed for you.

Tropi -  

Malini -   

Anna -  

Have I covered all the cyclers I need to catch up!


----------



## popsi

hiya lovely ladies and RH  

well no news again today .. well when i say no news i spoke to my SW who had heard nothing but she also said that the decision makers letters have gone out without any problems !! so looks like we will get confirmation of the yes very soon !! hopefully we will move forward then, she said she will make some calls tomorrow if no news... i am feeling ok about it at the moment, its been an up and down day, i went to see my GP tonight as i have a mole on my back and I have been worried about it as it caught on my bra and has been itching and sore.. well over the last few days i have totally conviced myself it was something sinister and worked myself into a right mess... rang GP for late appointment tonight she rung me back and said oh it fine come and see me in the week.. i broke down in pieces on the phone to her and said how scared i was, she told me to come straight up as she could not bare to leave me another minute when it would only take her seconds to tell me it was all ok.. so up i went and yes it was all perfectly healthy but i am having it removed as its catching as in awkward place... well i told her about our princess and she said no wonder i am in bits and she was fab !!! so i came home and absolutely sobbed and sobbed my heart out with relief... actually crying typing this at the moment lol... emotions in pieces .....

anyway if your still listening lol.. i am off to have syrup sponge pudding and custard now to make me feel better as DH is in work and this was next best thing to a cuddle... purely medicinal i am sure you can all see   

sorry for me me me me post.. be back in a bit xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi                 Enjoy that syrup sponge - perfect comfort food.


----------



## popsi

RC.. thank you darling xx hope your looking after your fingers this week


----------



## Rural Chick

So far, so good


----------



## shortie66

Oh popsi sweetheart       I had a mole the same and it catches right by my bra. Always been fine till my wedding day not sure what happened but ripped the whole bloody thing off    Has grown back now tho       Really do hope you hear soon darling, even scott keeps asking whether you have had the call yet, bless him    Enjoy ur syrup sponge and custard hunny


----------



## laurab

Oh Pops.   Sounds like you have a lovely GP.


----------



## shortie66

Laura ur egg on toast is here waiting for you    Dont have apple pie and custard as its a greasy spoon cafe, but we do have flapjacks cakeslices and muffins all ready and waiting


----------



## laurab

Mmmmmmmmmm cheers Katie... although I may have to complain about the lack of apple crumble!


----------



## veda

hi

popsi willing the phone to ring for good news tomorow.  

thanks girls for all your support. well the hcg is now done and im now jab free!!!! just got the lovely bum candles to look forward to now.  
the next few days i will be on tenterhooks as still unsure how many eggs we will get. the first time i got 8 follies but only 5 eggs (3 immature) only 1 fertilised normally. its another milestone to try and meet. im praying the icsi may improve our statistics.

meeting a friend who is 1 week in to her 2ww. we are both rooting for each other. so lunch tom to try and distract me from whats to come.
the only good point is the lovely sleepy juice (i loved this!) i was gutted when they woke me up!

v


----------



## shortie66

Ahhh veda i loved that sleepy juice, was the best sleep i'd had in weeks      Enjoy lunch hunny good luck for ec         

I keep trying to post on ******** and it wont let me    what a pile of sh1te it is tonight   

Laura  you wouldnt want eat my custard anyways petal, its like my gravy, always full of lumps


----------



## tropifruiti

Hurrah exams are now marked - it really did not take me that long.    slightly concerned about the losing of one though - may have to go on a hunt. i did drop themon the floor at the clinic - hope it is not there.  
Waiting for DH to arrive back from badminton and then curry as did some top yellow stuicker shopping in sainsbury's tonight - never there at 5 but had been to the clinic. 2 full shelves of reduced items - freezer is now stuffed full.  
i looked at the syrup sponge today - didn't succumb but did buy hot cross buns, i love it that you can pretty much get them all year round now.
Popsi    hope call comes tomorrow.


----------



## mag108

good to hear you MALlNI, as ever your post is beautifully composed. We are with you on this 2ww. xxx You have done incredibly well. V glad you had your mum around to help/shape things a little. Good for you getting a ride on the wheelchair!
And wow, day 12 already!

Leola: hope the ole witch turns up soon

Laura, driver, Kitten, purps

Wishy washy: sorry your're not feeling too good

Tropi: hope it's the weekend hun!  wishing you all the luck in the world too

LV: exciting and anxious times! fantastic that acu is so close to you. And your DH, fingers crossed on that front sweetie

LJ - sorry to hear you are a bit low, my goodness what the body goes through in pg, it's no wonder. Big big hug hunny.

Veda: wishing you all the luck in the world too

RC: You are back! We miss you!

Popsi: big hug, sounded like you really needed to let it all out.It is such a long difficult process but you are nearly there. x

AFM: well I aint premenstrual (d but feel v emotional. Am just totally full up. Work shockingly busy and will be til at least mid march. Had BIL here doing our floors for 8 days and staying with us (he's a lovely guy, live in Ireland) but desparately needing space. Too much stress this last few weeks... The crux of it all is all the planning and doing for next tx.
I am struggling to find the time and space to get my head around it all. I am seriously worried that I will be too stressed at work and trying to manage tx and immunes and that I am wondering about going off sick. I feel bloody sick at the thought of it.

x


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Ladies and RH,

Popsi,    for you. I'm so glad that you have a nice GP.   that you hear more soon.

Malini, your acu experiences sound amazing. I guess it depends so much on the practitioner as well as the person being treated. If you hear of anyone really good in this neck of the woods please let me know. 
Any improvement with Charlie? x

Driver; I just found a little advert/card for Lotus Olbus in the car. Not sure where it came from but think I might try some . . . especially as I have a stinking cold at the mo. x

Hi Kitten. x

AnnaSB   

Wishy, Dogs are great! Good luck with persuading your DH. Ooh, please can you let me know if Care Notts add another open evening. x

Tropi; Sending those follies loads of   

Veda; I hope the shot went ok and    coming your way. Enjoy lunch tomorrow. xxx

LadyVerte;    for the results you want. And Wooo Hoooo!!! Only 6 weeks left sounds good. x

Hi RC.  We miss you. xx How's work going? And the finger? Thanks for all the AF wishes. x

Hi Mag. I hope you manage to get a bit of breathing space soon. x 
A bit of time off sounds like a good idea.   

KatieC; Glad to see that your bubbles finally made your lucky number . x

AFM, this is the 3rd day of light spotting so this pm I called the clinic for advice. They asked me to go in tomorrow morning for scan and bloods to see what's going on and if the linings starting to shed or if I should take Provera. I'm    that things get a bit clearer then.

All the talk about cysts has got me wondering. I have a small one on my right ovary which my clinic didn't seem bothered by. Should I be more assertive to try and get it removed?

L. x


----------



## popsi

girls..  your kindness overwhelms me, this thread really is the best on FF .. everyone cares for each other despite going through so much yourselves xxxx    (happy tears !) xxx thank you


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - well done on the trigger      - what time is EC on Wednesday?        for those follies/eggies

KC - ** worked in the end, and what a lovely message - are you OK     

Tropi - wow, that's impressive speed marking        at the idea that one of them is still at the clinic    - do you think they'll have marked it for you    The co-op have reduced fat hot cross buns on offer at the moment, so it would be rude not to indulge   Have more       for those follies

Mag - is there a way you could take some time off before/during tx rather than go off sick - I don't know how sympathetic your GP/work is but would there be a way of arranging it so you could do something part time maybe rather than go off sick entirly? Do you need to go back to Athens again for some more LIT or is it just the once for you?     

Leola - it's worth asking about the cyst when you are scanned tomorrow - the bloods might pick something up as well. It might be possible for them to aspirate it.       for tomorrow. Work is OK thanks - it's great to be back with the kids although I'm finding it hard watching someone else doing my job. Still, I'm learning to say no, which for me is a massive step forward. The finger is much better thanks - stitches off tomorrow.

Popsi       did the syrup sponge help a bit.


----------



## Malini

Hmm, Leola I do wonder about your cyst and missing AF. It could be contributing to chaotic hormones.  Hope tomorrow's scan sheds some light.  I would want that cyst gone if it were me.

Charlie and I seem to be friends again.  I thought he was off me because I was pregnant, but that theory is gone as he just came over for a cuddle.  Sigh.

I am going mad.

Happy jab free day tomorrow Veda.  I will be thinking about you.  I believe ICSI will make a difference.  Sher only uses it now.  

Popsi.  This wait has been my shortest and worst.  I cannot imagine what you are going through.  I hope this call happens soon and you can get on with the rest of your life.

LV - Am really excited about your course.  I do believe in acu but also believe that the skills of one practitioner can be very different than another.  (Leola - I will look into someone up here for you.) Your personal experiences will definitely make you a better carer, and it is amazing what your brain can do after a little exercise.

Kate - Love the pants.  Hope you're not planning to keep them on til Friday!

Mag - Sounds like time off is crucial.  Hope your GP can be managed to understand that.  Maybe not the whole time but from EC to ET, and a few days beyond would really help.

Tropi - Laughing about that missing exam.  Sending you lots of this  

AFM, I decided to get my embryo grading sheet sent to me today.  Wish I hadn't bothered.  Either they have screwed up the paperwork or my blasts came from the 8-cell (no surprise), grade II embryo that got 70 on the GES and the other was my worst embryo at Day 3.  It was only 2-cell and was grade III.  Could it really have raced on ..? It was still grade III at blast though.  I have queried them but they seem sure. 

On the positive side, my horoscope for the year from the Calgary Herald says that Jan 29/30 are my lucky days.  Gosh, I hope so.

M xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Malini - I am new to the thread, but it sounds like it has been a real journey for you.  Fingers crossed you get your BFP.  Loved the wheelcahir story!

Driver - thanks for the advice.  No spotting today so pleased about that.  What did your clinic give you to thicken your lining?  Hope the tests go OK.

Wishy-washy - you made me feel sad with your talk of feeling excluded due to being childless.  I am about the only one left of all my friends now without kids and its so hard sometimes when they go into 'baby mode' and I don't have anything to add.  They don't do it on purpose, I am sure their babies are just such a big part of their lives, so it would be strange not to talk about them. 

Tropifruit - hope those three follies keep growing  

Ladyverte - I am exactly the same as you about the cat/donor thing.  I thought it was just me, but when I think about how much I love my cat, it seems obvious I would love any baby from a DE if that's the route I end up having to take to get my BFP.  Glad I am not the only one who has these thoughts!

Popsi - syrup sponge and custard - my favourite!  I had a lovely sticky toffee pudding last night (a third off at Sainsburys at the moment!)  Fingers crossed for that call tomorrow.

Veda - when is EC?  How many follies do you have this time?

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

AFM - next scan and bloods tomorrow AM, feeling really nervous now about how many follies are (or more likely, are not) there.  Have to go back to work for important meeting afterwards, so if not great news, have really got to try and hold myself together.  DH has taken day off work to come with me - he remembers only too well previous post scan phone calls when I have been in tears in the hospital waiting room!

Night all.

Louise x


----------



## Rural Chick

Louise          for your follies.


----------



## LV.

Good luck Louise!   

Evening RC, how are you diddling?

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi LV     - I'm much better now I can come and play on here again. I'm very jealous of your London meet up on Wednesday - we want to see some piccies of you on ** please so we can pretend we were there. Are you going to wear your new shoes?     Your acu degree sounds so exciting - will you need people to practise on?


----------



## Malini

good luck Louise.    

sweet dreams RC.

Malini x


----------



## LV.

Mornings RC

Sorry, went to bed straight after I posted! I am sure I'll need some willing (perhaps foolish?!) volunteers but I don't think we start doing any needling until the 2nd year (I think) so might be a while

Lovely days all round Team PR

Lots of    and    to all that need it

LadyV xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise - good luck for you scan, my clinic didn't give me anything to thicken my lining (crap NHS clinic) but I know there are patches (help me out girls I know RC & Lightweight had them on your cycles) or viagra is also meant to help?

Veda - enjoy your drug free day   



Rural Chick said:


> Evening lovely ladies and RH
> Internet has appeared again - it's so frustrating that it comes and goes because it proves to BT that there's not a problem with the line
> to our PUPO ladies, Malini, Skybreeze and AngelWish
> for the follies and eggies of Veda and Tropi
> for AF for Leola and tomorrow's LIT for AnnaSB.
> for Donkey
> that Popsi had a phone call today.
> to KC
> for Driver's results and      to them if we don't like the numbers.
> Apologies for the lack of more persos - I'm finding it hard to keep up now I can't get on during the day.
> Love and       to the fab Team PR
> sy  sy xxxx


what happened to your new years resolution  

Popsi - hope you get a call today


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi everybody,

I hope you are all well. Sorry, I am still trying to get familiar with all of you but I don't get a chance to get on here that much so it's taking me a while. I have another question which I am hoping somebody can help me with - I am thinking of going to Jinemed for my next round of IVF, and have a consultation next week with their doctors in London. I was quite interested in doing their tandem cycle, and I emailed Deedee at Visit and Care to enquire about where they recruit their doner's from and she told me Cyprus and Turkey - unfortunately I am irish with dark hair but extremely pale skin and as my dh is already olive skinned - I think the match wouldn't be right. Has anybody with similar colouring to mine used Jinemed for DE? Also another quick question about Dr Gorgy - I've had a quick look at the immunology thread and all his tests seem so involved (and costly!) - does anybody know how much the complete tests would cost and indeed whether I would need them all? It's all such a minefield out there. Help!


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

LV, you were up in Yorkshire at the weekend and you didn't call me?!  

Malini and Natalie (Skybreeze) sending you both lots of sticky vibes    

Veda and Tropi, come on follies, grow, grow     

AnnaSB, lots of luck in Athens today   

Mags lovely. You really are having a bad time of things. Can you call up your doctor and get 2 weeks sick leave? You're going to end up with a stomach ulcer if you keep going at this rate under this much stress. I hope you can get some time out    

Driver, I hope those tests go ok and great news you are moving forwards. Are you feeling ok hunny?  

Zuri, I wish you were a little closer so I could give you a real hug. You've done so well this last year getting yourself fit and healthy and it's always daunting going into another tx after so many disappointments. I'm glad you've spoken with the clinic, do keep us posted and do what your gut feeling tells you is right. Don't rush into it if you are not ready  

Katie gorgeous, I know you're feeling apprehensive too but there's no reason why this cycle won't work for you. Stay strong and lovely, we're all with you every step  

Siobhan, Winnie is Irish and has just had quads at Dogus, she might be able to help re colouring. You might also get better advice re the donors if you go directly to the clinic rather than through a third party. I tried VisitandCare and was initially quoted inflated prices compared with going directly. Romina sees photos of the donors so could probably find a better match for you. 

RC and RH, can't wait to meet you next week!  

Louise, I had a terrible lining and was put on 4 estrafem per day plus 2 estradiol patches on my tummy every 2 days and my lining went from rubbish to plush and thick and 'very nice' in a few days according to the doc in Cyprus!

Leola, good luck for your scan, hope it's a green light  

Hello to everyone else   It's busy in here at the moment!

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

thanks Lightweight 

Actually feeling a bit happier, called my clinic back as I think I mentioned and spoke to my IVF docs wife. Explained my concerns with her so she has booked me an appointment to see him 4 days before i am due to start the pill to discuss and do a scan. She also left me a voice mail yesterday to say she had spoken to her husband and he wholeheartedly agreed with me and thinks it wise to check the tube out first - it may mean postponing the IVF again and another op but hey best to get things right up front hey?

I have also stepped up the exercise and weight loss as i really slacked over xmas and gained half a stone! eek anyway been running most days and feeling really good for it

PMA 

LW how are you doing? you must be half way there or more now are you? did you find out the flavour? sorry I am rubbish at keeping up to date

Hope everyone is well. Pops hope you got the call

Malini sending you lots of     

xx


----------



## AoC

wishy-washy said:


> All this talk about dogs - I've been slowly trying to persuade DH to let us have one. I'd love a Springer Spaniel, we bumped into several yesterday when we went for a walk, managed to stroke a few of them. I finding being childless excludes me from many conversations in social situations, being a dog owner would at least give me something in common with other dog owners. Not that that is the reason I would love a dog. I thought I'd have children and complete the family with a dog, but seeing as the children aren't happening maybe the dog could come first.


That could be me talking. 

MAlini, very excited and scared for youy. 

Mags 

Popsi, hang on in there.  

Sorry, #i know I'mmissing loads, but I've got the horrible lurgi since Friday - maybe maturing into laryngitis? Not sure. Plus a/f.

And the boiler needs a new heat exchanger. on th eplus side, plumber promised Pippi, ou rkitty, that he'd get it fixed. LOL!


----------



## SiobhanG

Lightweight, thanks for the response. I am in touch with the clinic directly with Ugur so perhaps I should get my info from him. I was going to organise things directly with the clinic anyway. I am just spreading the tentacles around to get as much info as possible. I've got a consultation with the Lister next week and with Jinemed doctors the day after! - I'll have spend so much on consultations I won't have enough to cover the IVF! 
Winnie - if you are out there perhaps you could give me some info about your colouring and the match at Jinemed- QUADS! blimey how are you coping?
Also something interesting to note regarding financial side of things - I had my one free go last year with Hammersmith hospital and when it was discovered I had high fsh they refused to accept me (privately) so I had my next IVF at the Lister - I thought I'd take a chance and I asked my GP if he would cover the cost of the meds (even though he was aware of how slim my chances were) and he agreed, but he would only do it once. (I was on quite high doses so would have cost a lot) so I would suggest asking your GP to cover the meds. It really saved us some cash. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## swallowtail

Hi all  

I hope it is ok to post, I normally am on the Hammersmith board but I wondered if anyone had any advice over here? I had my day 9 scan today (on 300 Gonal-F), there was just one follicle in each ovary. We may have the option to convert to IUI but I have been told we need 3 follicles at least to continue with IVF. My follies are 22m and 19mm. They did not seem to think a higher dose of Gonal-F would help as there are no other little follies to grow, just the two that are already ready for EC if we were allowed to go to EC. 

I hear back this afternoon but I wondered if anyone else had this and what they did next. Did you start on a higher dose of stimms? 

Thanks very much in advance and sorry to hijack the thread.

Kate x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate77
If you were older I would say go with the 2 follies if they will let you. I had 2 follies, produced one egg on both my cycles and got pg once.  I knew i didn't have much time and it was prob my age resulting in hardly any eggs.
However, as this is your first IVF and you are young you might want to save your money and try another IVF cycle in a few months.  It is hard to know whether this is a bad month for follies for you or whether you would get the same response again.  Others are more expert than me so you might get different advice from others.

Malini.  I hope you are still doing OK on your 2ww.  I can't believe they make you have 2 blood tests a day apart and make you wait for the second one to get your result. I have never   harder for a BFP in my life, not even for myself.  

Tropi.  I hope your follies continue to grow

Veda.  Not long to EC now

Popsi.  I hope you get your call today, it must be torture. 

Anna of C.  I hope your lurgy goes soon.

Zuri, I'm glad you feel a little bit happier

I am a bit behind so excuse the small number of personals.

I am running the shop today as DH has gone to a toy fair at Olympia.  It is very quiet, and very very very cold.  He didn't leave me any milk to make a cup of tea.  I hope someone I know comes in soon so I can send them out for me. At this rate I will have eaten all the sweets in the shop.

I had a fab weekend, my friends wedding was wonderful, I almost cried when she came down the 'aisle'.  I get very emotional at weddings, the last one I litterally sobbed in the toilets but this time I managed with just a few tears and no mascara running down my face!


----------



## AoC

I cry at weddings, too, Tracey.    Hope you get some milk soon!

Kate77, I'm no expert at all, but my first NHS cycle was cancelled for too few follies, which meant we got a better result when we went again.  Next time round I was on a higher dose, and also did acupuncture and all the usual extras (keep tummy warm, eat lots of protein, drink lots of milk, pineapple juice and brazil nuts - don't ask me why!)  BUT they were going to cancel the next time round, too, and I put my foot down and asked for another two days to stim at a higher dose.  They were amazed when after those two days I'd gone from 2 to 7 follies (something like that - I forget the exact numbers).

So, in your case, I'd let this one go, but be prepared to fight for a longer/stronger stim next time.

FWIW, my first clinic labelled me a poor responder.  My next clinic said as far as they were concerned I wasn't a poor responder until I'd been stimmed at max dose from day one and not responded, which I hadn't been yet.  They did that, and I did much better.

Anyway, it's really scary and devastating when a cycle doesn't go according to plan.       to you, and be kind to yourself.


----------



## AoC

Heaps        I'm with ya, honey.  You'll see - the snowdrops will start blooming soon, and the sun will come out again.  Then you'll see the tight-buds on the trees and hedgrerows waiting to burst...  not long now till Spring.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Heaps.  This is such a depressing time of year isn't it.

Anna of C, thanks for making me realise that it will soon be spring.

Although I have had nothing to drink, I have still managed to have a wee 4 times.  Not easy when you have to bolt the door on the shop then unlock a padlock at the back door and use the outside loo.  
Hopefully a friend is on her way with a coffee and some chocolate tiffin from Costa.


----------



## AoC

Hooray for friend/Costa rescues!  I badly want 'stuff I fancy' to eat (not that I really know what that is) but I'm a bit too cruddy to drive, and it's a 20 min drive to a decent supermarket.  Hmmmm.

Will have to make do with 'stuff I have'.


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,

We all got the lurg here too. I'm tired and have an assignment to do tonight for college Thurs. Groan groan...

Tracey - I always manage a wee even if I've not drunk for days... which is very rare... I seem to have a constant cuppa on the go if I'm home. Ops sorryy didn't mean to mention tea!!

AOC - Bet you got some nice stuff in... go have a rummage.

Kate - My first cycle was on Gonal F too an dwas cancelled, I did better on the short protocol with Menopur, even better on a combination ofthe 2.  Will they let you cycle again for free?
I don't think increasing dose now will do much as you already have 2 god follies there and nothing to catch upp.

XXXX


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi Kate77

I have just been in a similar situation - I had 3 follicles on the highest dose of menopur – and they only managed to get one egg. However that egg did fertilise into a grade 2 embryo. (unfortunately didn’t result in pregnancy)
I didn’t convert to IUI because of my age (3, but I am assuming that if it’s your first round of IVF at Hammersmith maybe you are getting this treatment on the NHS. If you are then I would definitely go to EC, because of your age – if they manage to get 2 eggs from the follicles then chances are the quality will be quite good. (19mm and 22mm are good sizes)

I have also mentioned in a previous post that my GP (based in Shepherds Bush) paid for my meds for my second round of IVF – perhaps this could be an option for you if decide to go ahead now and things don’t work out, then perhaps you can persuade your doctor to pay for meds if you need to do another cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## Malini

The sun came out for a bit this afternoon and there are a few narcissi trying to bloom in my weather ravaged garden. I echo AOC, Spring will be here soon.  After this winter we deserve it.   for all.

Tracey. I don't deserve those prayers but I am grateful for them  .  Hope your coffee and cake arrive soon!

Siobhan.  There is an immunology board with a Gorgy thread on this site. Those women will be able to help you with your questions. Lucky you with the GP.  My last one told me that IF was something I had concocted in my head!!

Ahh, Heaps.  It is hard.  If you have the flexibility get a dog.  Charlie has made the biggest difference to dh's and my life.  I wish we'd got him sooner.  He definitely has helped my PMA.  

Zuri.  I think you are wise to sort everything you are concerned about now. The emotional and financial struggle of a cycle is too much to do with regrets/worries.  I admire your running.  Good for you. 

Thanks LW for the hope.  It helps so much.

RC - I do admire your decorative posts.  I feel that positive onslaught of good wishes.  Big ta!

Kate77 - My first IVF was at the Hammersmith and I only had 2 follicles and we went for EC.  They did find three after all, but I had no fertilization. I am now stimmed on 600 units to start with and 300 after the kickstart, and it has made a difference twice.  Sorry you're having to go through this.  The one benefit from my attempt there was that I learned that ICSI has to be a part of my equation.

As AOC - hope you find something at the back of the cupboard that makes you feel better - has put it so sagely, I am scared and excited.  It is a boggling combination.

Sorry you're all poorly Laura.  Please tell me again how your gorgeous children were hatched from less than perfect embies.  I really need that story.

Hope you all feel the warmth of a little winter sunshine soon.  THANK YOU for remembering and wishing for me.

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> I don't think increasing dose now will do much as you already have 2 god follies there and nothing to catch upp.


I was just about to say exactly the same, if they will let you convert to IUI for this one I would go with that as long as they will then let you cycle again, you are young and were on a low dose so hopefully next time more follies if they tweak your drugs, let us know how you get on   

AOC - lovely words (as always) 

Heaps - 

Laura -  to the lurgy, hope you are feeling better soon, get D to do your assignment for you when he gets home 

Malini -


----------



## swallowtail

Thanks for all your replies. I just get one go on the NHS so this is it really. I do acupuncture, eat brazil nuts, drink water - all the usual things. I have just been told we are converting to IUI as they do not do IVF with less than 3 follies, I asked about upping the Gonal-F but they said it would not help. I will just have to keep fingers crossed for IUI, and hope both follies def contain eggs! 

Thanks again and good luck to you all x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate - don't you get your free go back if they convert you to IUI, maybe I am mistaken but I am thought you should (I think you would have to pay for the drugs next time though) worth checking, good luck for the IUI


----------



## fluffy jumper

My friend arrived with the coffee and cake and I feel a bit warmer with it inside me.  I also have a fan heater which I am practically sitting on.  Nearly time to shut up shop.

Malini. You do deserve those prayers.


----------



## popsi

just calling through quickly to give everyone a    

no call still for us today      getting us down a bit now xx 

see you later maybe my friend is coming over tonight with some baby things for us.. but at the moment i just feel a fraud  

sorry ladies xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Hey popsicle ur no fraud, told you hun im gonna go down and bite their bloody ankles if they dont hurry up     

Malini       for ur test tomorrow

Laura hope u feel better soon hunny    

Sorry girls forgot everything else    Read earlier had a little kip and only just woke up


----------



## AoC

Popsi, love, it's going to be okay.  You'll get that call soon, and then you'll forget all about the horrible wait.      

Kate77 - what Driver said.  It changes between PCTs, but some let you have your free go again if it has to be cancelled/converted.  Check!    And good luck!

I went to bed with peanuts and chocolate in the end.    But when I got up I got some good news - one of my books got an honourable mention in a Reviewer's Choice award/list thingy.  Nice.


----------



## wishy-washy

Evening all

Ladyverte & Louise104 - I agree with what you say about being able to love adopted pets as a test to check you would love something not genetically yours. I was thinking the same thing. I often wonder if there is anywhere I could foster a dog from just to test the water. That might also be how I get DH on side with having a dog. 

Good luck AoC and Heaps with persuading DH on the dog front. If you have any tips let me know. I was being silly the other night and said to DH “if I was driving past the dogs home and my car door accidentally flew open and dog jumped in, what would you say” he said “I’d tell you to take him back”. Looks like I still need to work on him. 

Veda – good luck with EC tomorrow, The down reg drug stops you from ovulating before EC so don’t worry. 

Troopifruit fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you

Popsi –   s hope you get the phone call soon. 

Veda – loved the description of general aesthetic as sleepy juice. I too didn’t want to be woken up as it was such a nice sleep. Bizarrely, when I woke up, the nurse continued the conversation we started as I was put under. 

Mag108 – I hope you can get your stress levels down and get some much needed you time. 

Leola – I’ll let you know when Care Notts has added another evening. Were you worried about your cyst? I’m getting mine checked out as I can feel it all the time and it is very painful at Ov and AF time. They think its endo so getting everything looked at all at once. If it’s small and doesn’t hurt you and your Dr isn’t concerned by it then I wouldn’t worry about it. Sorry if it wasn’t you that asked that. 

Louise – I hope the scan went ok, it’s nice that your DH could give you moral support. 

AoC - & Laurab – hope you’re all feeling better soon. 

Sorry to anyone I’ve forgotten.    to those undergoing treatment and    for those on 2WW. 

It’s lovely to have somewhere to come where everyone is so positive. Just spoke to my pregnant sister who said I should decide on a cut off point for when to finish IF treatment. She keeps telling me stories of women who stop treatment and then get pregnant.   Grrrrr, maybe I’ll stop treatment when I’m pregnant!!! (or can’t afford it.)  And does she not think that pregnancy might be an outcome of TX. I feel I’m still at the beginning of treatment and have lots I haven’t tried yet. 

Kate- good luck with the IUI. I know how gutting it is to be converted as that’s what happened to me last time. Fingers crossed that you don’t need any more treatment as hopefully IUI will work for you.


----------



## laurab

Malini - For those that weren't around at the time, I texted from my bed in Turkey crying my eyes out as my embies were not great, they ranged from 5-8 cell on day 3, all fragmented, none of good enough quality to freeze. 2 of those fragmented poor quality embies is asleep upstairs the other is crying and hot.... but still completely perfect.  Well as perfect as you can get from my gene pool! Good Luck for the test tom.  

Pops -   

Agh... need to go sort out the poorly bubs.. back later.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening All. x

Wishing Malini lots of    for the first test tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you. What time on Friday will you get your results? Your being very good not doing a hpt! 

Louise, how did the scan and bloods go?  I'm so glad that your DH took time off to go with you. My DP never comes along  which is fine most of the time but not on the occasions when I've been distraught.

Tropi and Veda;   

Hi LW. Thanks for the . xx

Laurab; You are an inspiration! Thank you. 
I hope the lurgy goes soon.

Wishy, . x

AFM, I went to the clinic this morning and had the scan and bloods. A "few" follies were seen on the scan and the womb lining is starting to break away so hopefully I'll bleed more in the next day or 2 and will go back in to get stimms.    
If I haven't bled more by Friday I have to go back in for another scan.

Bloods were ok and estrogen which was very high for a few months after the cancelled tx, seems to be back at a good level.

There is a 3cm  cyst on the left ovary but the nurse seemed to think that as bloods are ok we can still go ahead with tx when more lining has shed. I asked about having it aspirated and she said that they don't usually do that as they find that by egg collection more often that not the cyst will have refilled with fluid anyway. 

Other than that I'm off for a root canal tomorrow morning . 
I discovered that you can get free dental tx at the uni hospital where I live as all the dentistry is carried out by supervised final year students and my tx tomorrow is part of someones exam!  
As the last Root Canal I had cost the best part of £700    I'm very happy about this.

Love to everyone. x


----------



## veda

Just a quick one before bed. Thanks so much for all your support! Ec in morning and trying to have early night. Will pop on when im home and let you all know. Have had some disaster with the nair tonight so am sporting the bald chicken look! Not great!

To everyone on here thanks! I will try some persos tom.

V


----------



## aaliyah

just wanted to no did any of the poor responders get good quality eggs


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just wanted to pop on and say to Malini that I've got everything crossed for you sweetie (which is uncomfotable and making it difficult to walk around  ). I am   that you are going to join in on kicking 2010 off as the year for a bumper crop of BFP's  

Veda -   last chicken in Tesco's hey!!! Good luck for tomoz xx

Mag108 - Know exactly how you're feeling chick. I thought my head was going to spin off over the past 2 weeks, trying to sync all this bl**dy immune treatment with a tandem cycle in Cyprus. I am constantly firing off emails to Romina in Cyprus trying to get a handle on how the dickens I am going to be able to decipher what date i will need to fly out to Cyprus. It does get overwhelming, but if we just keep going at it as we have been doing in bitesize chunks and a step at a time we'll get through it with our sanity in tact. Give me a bell love and we'll go for a coffee and a chat. Think you need a massive Sarah  

Need to go off to bed now so i'll say night night
Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Night night ladies  

Will do some long overdue perso's tomoz, im pooped and gotta be up before 6 so need my bed


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH 



DRIVER225 said:


> what happened to your new years resolution


Ah yes, not to use so many smilies - whoops     When do you expect to get your results back?

        for Malini and Skybreeze.      for your first test tomorrow Malini - do they not give you the slightest inkling? Glad you like my smilies      

       for your EC tomorroe Veda - sorry about the Nair   

      to Tropi's and Louise's follies - hope the scan went OK today Louise.

Shiobhan - I too did a tandem cycle and would definitely deal directly with Romina at the Jinny - it'll be easier and will cost less.

LW - looking forward to the 7th.   

Zuri - well done for getting back to the exercise and diet - it's so easy not to bother having put some back on, so you've done the hard bit. Good luck with it - I'm sure you'll lose it and it's great you're feeling good.   

AOC - sorry about your cold and bolier but congratulations on your great review. Your description of spring sounded so uplifting.   

Kate - welcome, of course it is OK to post - you'll find the ladies (and bloke) on here really friendly and helpful.       for your IUI. Next cycle they may wish to use a higher dose of GonalF - most clinics go to 450, some even use 600, or use Menopur.

Tracey - well done for holding the fort today and glad that you finally got a cup of coffee and cake.   

Heaps - sorry that you're feeling down - hope these help to cheer you up a bit       

Laura - sorry about the lurgy - good luck for your assignment.   

Popsi - so sorry that they are still keeping you waiting - I hope they contact you tomorrow. You are most certainly not a fraud.    

KC - hope you're OK sweetie.   

Wishy       - I find it so hard when fertiles try and give advice as they really don't get it.

Leola - great news about the scan and bloods      that you get to start stimming soon.      for the dentist tomorrow - and great that you've got free treatment. It's a shame there aren't student IF doctors.

Aaliyah - welcome - yes poor responders can get good quality eggs - if you look at the signatures there are lots of ladies that have had grade 1 embies transferred. And, there have been quite a few who have gone on to have little ones, so the egg quality must have been OK for them as well.

Swinny - glad that the logistics are getting sorted - it'll be worth it it the end.   

Love and hugs to everyone - I'm off to bed now - I'm shattered, so apologies for any typos.

 sy  sy


----------



## H&amp;P

malini -     I know you won'tknow anything after todays test but wanted to send you some good luck vibes anyway    

Veda - hope you have a smooth EC    

RC - I didn't say I didn't like your smilies   That's what New Years Resolutions are for   Not sure on the results I asked if they would send me a copy as well as a copy to CARE Notts and she said she would try, worst case we get them at our appointmnet on 15th but really wanted them before to prepare myself   AFC scan on Friday (not sure why their bothering as always there will be 1 follicle, well I hope there will be at least 1  )

Morning all


----------



## AoC

Aaliyah, I've had some kick-ass quality eggs and embies.   Our last two were 'unbelievably perfect' according to the embryologist, and since I'd done some looking at embie pictures, and saw pictures of ours, I can confirm that!

*waving at Driver*


----------



## AoC

Damn.  That makes me sound smug and self-satisfied, especially coming after Laura's lovely, classy post.    Sorry.

I SHOULD have added that I don't think embie quality is such a big deal, in the end.  After all, we have no idea what lab grading the embies from successful natural pregnancies would have been, do we?  

*crawls back into hole*


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Damn. That makes me sound smug and self-satisfied,


something you could never sound  have you made any decisions about more TX?

Aaliyah - I also had good quality embryos on my first IVF (had 3 collected and 3 fertilised and 2 top quality transferred back), there are lots of ladies on here who have had positives with low grade embryos so not really sure it makes too much difference


----------



## AoC

Oooooh, no more tx for us.  We've used up our NHS goes, we're on a very tight budget, have debts, not savings, and even if I miraculously came into some money, I'm not sure I'd do it again.  We've got a follow up on 2nd Feb, so we'll see what they say anyway.  I suspect I might be referred back to my gynae for treatment for endo for quality of life's sake, rather than fertility.  The damage has been done to my ovaries, anyway, so I'm not sure treatment would have any effect on fertility.

I think we've got our eyes warily fixed on adoption, although a) that whole debts-not-savings thing might (probably will) be an obstacle and b) I need a break from MANAGING and thinking about it all the time.

So, I'm working my way slowly round the idea that I may never be a Mum, because I kinda think I need to make my peace with that, however hard, even if ultimately I DO get to be a Mum.

Game plan for 2010:-
Write.
Be good to Husband because, lawks, I don't know how he's coped with me these past years.  He is a God.
Improve quality of day job work (get head back in there).
Review treatment options for endo.
Get finances in order (not impossible - fingers crossed).
Write more.
Be healthy, be fitter, lose more weight.
Write even more.
Make peace with IF.

But I'm not thinking about it much at the moment, because I'm all cold-and-flu-y, and if I have a crying jag at the moment, I may as well wind out my sinuses on a stick, roll them in used cat litter, and then set fire to them....      

Wow.  That was a longer answer than you needed, huh?


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - , I don't think the money side of things is an issue with adoption (from what I have read) 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Be good to Husband because, lawks, I don't know how he's coped with me these past years. He is a God.
> Be healthy, be fitter, lose more weight.


here, here  can't say I will do any of the others on your list (does writing on here count ) but the ones above are definately on my list


----------



## AoC

Thanks hon.


----------



## laurab

AOC - Never smug, I also have had perfect embies, those didn't take so I guess the scientists don't know too much.  I think red wine is the key myself.    I like your new yr res. Mine was no more than 1 take away per week... onlybroekn it once so far... But we are still in Jan!

Veda - Good luck.. hope your chicken lays lots of eggs!!  

Tropi - Is it EC for you too?

malini - Good luck for test... can't beleive you will wait til Fri for result... I'm thinking you have a sneaky feeling....!!!!  

Right I have jobs... MIL arrives this evening and I only found out last night to I need to clean!


----------



## veda

Just woke up! Lovely lovely sleepy juice. Wish i could have every night before bed!

A of c have i read ur books. Am a huge bookworm, what have you written? Am interested as always looking for new books.
We too are considering adoption as next option as no money either!

Malini saying a little prayer 4 u! Crossing my fingers and toes!

Leola hope af in full force.

Driver good luck for nxt cycle and sorting plan out. I recomend hrt!

Got 14!!!!! Eggs!!! Am in shock. Amazing. Just waiting 4 call tom to tell fertilisation rate.

Hrt cant recomend it enough!

Call in later.

V


----------



## H&amp;P

Veda -       14 eggs, poor responder, pah we laugh in the face of them telling us we are poor responders. Will be putting Barry White on for you next hope that the  are getting jiggy jiggy as we speak.   for your call tomorrow.


----------



## AoC

Veda, that's fantastic!!!      Just wonderful.      

I write as Anna Louise Lucia - romantic thriller stuff for the US market.    Not pubbed over here, sadly, but fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## Ourturn

Veda - that is AMAZING!   for a good fertilisation rate for you! 

Malini - good luck    

Siobbhan - if see Mr G you need to budget around £1500 for the tests. If you have private health care you may be able to claim it back.

Donks - was lovely to see you again   

Morning everyone
Sorry for lack of personals. Got home just before midnight from Athens. I booked this morning off work thank goodness. Feel tired but not as bad as last time. Need to get out of my pj's and walk pooch before logging on.

Anna x


----------



## Terry

Hi all! I've been on this board for years though took a hiatus of just over a year.  I'm on my 12th cycle of IVF; One Egg Wonder, my daughter, will be three next month.  

For 10 cycles, although I was a poor responder, I always had 1-3 good eggs and 1-2 grade A embryos. always went to ET, and got pregnant 4 times (including One Egg Wonder.)

Cycle 11: fertilised but died. No ET. A sad first for me.

Cycle 12:  My first really weird cycle. No response to my usual Puregon so switched to Menopur.  Things started acting up...beautifully! Five follies all clustered together.  Then LH started to rise. Then it came own.  Then Estrogen started to fall.  Today: 3x25mm follies and 2x20+mm follies.  Waiting for bloods. The fear, as I am sure you've guessed, is that ovulation is underway. I'm gutted.  Until last cycle, I'd always gone to ET.  And now this time, it looks like I won't get to EC. Needless to say, I came home and corralled DH into the bedroom     But I'm not hopeful.

Has anyone else had weird LH and estrogen fluctuations mimicking ovulation during a supposedly controlled IVF cycle?


----------



## veda

Hi anyone whos around.

Am home now snuggled in duvet. Thanks for your good wishes i am still in shock. My first cycle produced 5 eggs 3 of which were immature therefore rubbish and only 1 egg fertilised. Last time bugger all! I think it could only be change in protacol. Im no spring chicken (altho bikini line resembles a plucked chicken!) and was at best expecting 8. Will have to wait for call tom to see if they are any good!

Terry 12 cycles!! You are superwoman! I never had bloods done during cycle so dont no about levels but someone will be along soon who does. Good luck!

Popsi hope your phone rings today! We are all in suspense so cant imagine what u are going thro. What do they say about a watched kettle!

A of c i havent come across you but my folks are going to the states in may so il get them to buy me one of ur books. Your posts are always funny so im sure you are a brill writer.

Driver thanks!

Going to have a wee sleep now but check in later.

V


----------



## fluffy jumper

just wanted to say   for veda.

 for Malini


----------



## laurab

Veda.... bllomingheck!   thats one fine crop! Well done.. now rest up...do you think you may for blasts?


----------



## Little Me

Hello all , only me  

Anna hun- How was Athens? Been thinking about you    

Malini- Thanks for your text reply hun, I am      VERY hard for you  

veda- Good luck love  

heaps- Hi hun, hope you feel brighter v soon    

Hi Laura  

Tracey- Thansk for your kind words lovely  
PS did you find out what hubby was playing with upstairs?      

Pops-    for you too lovely  

I know I'm not here much these days but I do think lmiting my time might be helping a little bit - maybe  

Got my 1st Counselling on 8th Feb at 3.15, s hitting myself as no fooking clue what I'm gonna say as I don't really know how to put into words how I feel  

Lots of love

Me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Anne      You don't have to know, love, and you don't have to get it 'right' or anything.  It'll come, and your counsellor will help hugely.  You'll see.    Word of warning, though, it can feel worse before it feels better, but it's healthy and positive and such a good thing to do.  Well done you!

I have a dining room table covered in post it notes - plotting my way through a problem with the current book!


----------



## Little Me

Hi sausage- Thanks love  
You on a new book then now?
xx


----------



## AoC

Nah, it's one I put aside while I was making progress on another one.  I just want to polish up a synopsis and three chapters to see if my current publisher wants it, then I'll get back to the other one.


----------



## Malini

There are a lot of personals I want to do but I can't because I am going   so creating havoc around my home while I start and not finish things.  It is distracting and dh doesn't get annoyed with me atm  

But I can't leave without saying   Veda - what those docs been doing wrong all these days.  You are a superstar!!!  Well done.  Dreaming of fertilization wonders for you tonight.  

Leola - hope the root canal doesn't hurt too much.  Like the examination route though, very crafty!   for AF.

Tropi - sending you these    

And to all THANK YOU for thoughts, kindness, texts and care.  Jo - your ** message made dh and me cry.  Have had bloods.  Don't know nowt.  Annoyed that I had to pay for it on top of everything else --- what does my NHS contribution do for me

And no Laura, I am in denial but have no positive suspicions, so that's why I stay away from POAS.  PMA is out the window and now just want the Spring to roll on and something nice to look forward to other than waking at 5am and stewing.


M xxx


----------



## laurab

Mal - I have enough PMA for all of us!  

Talking of books.. anyone reccommend something light for my train journey? My concentration is pants at the moment so would need to be an 'easy' type book.


----------



## popsi

just a very quick post at moment as need to get my tax return finished and submitted in the next couple of evenings   ....

anne.. lovely to see you back honey xx

veda.. wow what a crop !! brill news xx

AofC.. i am confirmation that you dont need savings and loads of money to adopt.. you just have to be able to support yourselves and a child thats it !! ..(well for us anyway lol)

kate.. thanks for your text darling xx

love to you all.. be back later away from boring figures !!

.. well had a kind of date got a call about an hour ago  ..hoping that its going to be next wednesday morning but if not will definately be Thursday or Friday next week... waiting confirmation tomorrow.. have to say our social worker has been amazing.. we will meet out princess straight after the meeting   xx hoping it goes to plan


----------



## shortie66

[fly]WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO POPSICLE ABOUT FCUKING TIME[/fly]


----------



## popsi

at Kate !!!! your a crazy lady !!!!.. but i luvs ya xxxx.... and here was me trying to not get too excited and keep feet on the ground till its confirmed tomorrow lol


----------



## shortie66

Cant help it popsicle its so exciting         So how long is it after you first meet her, till you get to bring her home to mommy and daddy?  I take it you know her name but are not allowed to say    Oooooo how exciting i've done a little dance round the kitchen table for you the dog thinks im mad      Think it may be a little jd and coke to celebrate     

Malini          for you for today and friday am        so bloody hard for you sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

Anne   The couselling session will do you the world of good I'm sure  

Laura - I am reading Wicked which I borrowed from my sister which is quite enjoyable if you like a bit of fantasy. I have the new Jodi Picoult lined up to read next 

Malini - so how does the blood test thing work? You don't send it to LV do you?

Anna - you will be famous author soon I just know it....just don't forget us when you're rich and famous!  

Popsi - brillant news!   I was reading in the paper who in the states they have fast tracked adoptions to as little as 2 weeks   to allow families to adopt children orphaned by the earthquake in Haiti. Its extreme I know but its a shame your guys don't have a fraction of the same sense of urgency! 

LJ - hope you are ok hun  

Hi everyone

I was reading an article on Arlene Phillips on the plane it said she had her second daughter at 47, she's now 66 and her daughter is 19, but Arlene looks amazing. For any of us worrying about being older Mums (I admit I do) she shows how young you can look and feel well into your 60's  

Starting to get a bit stressed with work and worrying about stress and its impact on this tx. Is hard enough will all the additional immunes, I really don't need the hastle. My boss told me there is a major project underway I need to support and it must be delivered. But to tell her if I can't because of my tx. Thing is I can't do anything about my hospital appointments and have the week of ec/et booked as leave. I get the feeling she wants me to cancel is. Thing is the project lead is away skiing the same week.....why should I sacrifice my leave when I need it for medical reasons? I could have the day of ec off as medical leave and time off for et BUT I wanted to make it as stress free as possible and not be waiting for calls at work. 
She said it in the guise of being caring but I don't belive it. We are making lots of cuts and I feel that if say I can't cope I will be putting my neck on the block. I think I will be able to cope BUT we don't even understand the full scope of the work yet, so how can I be excpected to give her an answer! 
Get the feeling my infertility is seen as a major inconvenience  
What am I supposed to do! Ideas on a postcard please!
Anna x


----------



## laurab

Katie you are funny!

Pops - Yeeha!  

SB - I love a bit o Jodi... not read anything for ages though.   

I'm just awaitng the arrival of MIL... groan. May not be on much next few days.. well til she goes. Hopefully its just an overnight visit!


----------



## popsi

kate.. she should be with us about 7 to 10 days after the meeting  .. yes we know name etc.. will PM you later sweetie xxx

annasb... that is extreme !! but Americans are a bit looney sometimes lol !!! .. I know its a long proceedure over here but i definately think we needed all the training/courses etc 

x


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi my darling sweets,. that's absolutely fantastic news...so so pleased and can't wait to hear more..get the champers open now!!!


----------



## popsi

beachy.. thank you my lovely.. gonna keep the champers for tomorrow when all confirmed.. but will have some wine later  .. hope your ok xxx


----------



## beachgirl

I am now I've heard your news, its made my day hun x


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini        for the results of your blood test and        for Fridays - is that when they'll let you know?

       for Skybreeze - not much longer now.

Veda       for all those eggies -         for lots of lurv action tonight in the lab.

Tropi and Louise       for your follies.

Leola - hope the dental treatment was OK today.    

Driver sweetie   - I know you like my smilies    but I must try and cut down - but yes, what else are New Year's Resolutions for - and it's nearly February   

AOC - you could never sound smug or self-satisfied. Your list is amazing - and, as always, full of courage and positivity. I'm impressed your puss tats don't try and play with your post it notes - it could make for a very synopsis!!   

Laura - good luck with MIL - is her visit a help or a hindrance?  

AnnaSB - glad you got to and from Athens safely and got your LIT. As for work - has the Project Lead been asked if they would cancel their skiing or been told that they must support and deliver the project. You have had this planned for too long now to change your plans - they will have to manage without you when you go on maternity leave so I would be inclined to say no. At least that way they know where they stand at the start and can't try and persuade you half way through not to take so much time off - and you are just as entitled to is as the skiier.   

Terry - hi - I'm afraid I can't help with your questions, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help.

Hi Tracey - when is it you're off - I don't think it's long now, is it?  

Anne - don't worry about the counselling - they'll help you.  

Popsi - thank goodness     - about time too. It's getting so close now, you must be so excited.

KC - hi sweetie are you feeling a bit happier?   

Hi Beachy - you OK?  

     to everyone - my brain had gone to much at the moment  

Love and       to fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC   thank you...I'm not bad just really wacked at the moment..x


----------



## Rural Chick

Me too    

KC - you've changed your ticker - it's fab


----------



## AoC

Brilliant, Popsi!!!!

Thanks for the famous author wishes -  

AnnaSB, I just don't know.  For me, it came down to priorities - tx mattered more to me, so I put my foot down about job, although they were very supportive anyway, so it's easy for me to say.  If you lost your job, would you get another?  Would it matter to you if you had to change jobs if you were pregnant?  Sometimes it helps to think of the drastic ends of the equation and find out what really matters.  Probably your boss is fretting unnecessarily and it will all work out fine in the end.  

Awww, RC, thanks.    I try.


----------



## Züri

Popsi that's fantastic news so exiting. I'd love a PM to hear her name too  and how old she is? 

Reading your posts of this past year or so about your adoption  journey at first unnerved me due to the time and pressure you both went through but the excitement that been building the past few weeks and how excited you feel and we all feel for you is making me look at adoption in a whole new light

so happy for you xx


----------



## mag108

veda: congrats sweetie what fantastic news!

AnnoC: Acknowledging that you have come so far on this journey and for now, having to reframe, take stock and find an alternative way forward, big hug, you are very brave questioning and so soon after the hcg debacle. xxx

Pops: at last some news! and a plan!

AnnSoB: I am right there with you on the stress front. Adding immunes and the logistics of it all onto the already not straightforward IVF and I am in a a panic. (I posted just a few days back to say that I am overwhelmed by it all and want time out).
I don think you should change your leave, my god what you are investing in this tx! emotionally and financially. Does your boss know is IF related? Can you let on its a planned medical procedure? It's not cut and dry but you probably like me give 110% to your job and having time out is more difficult for us cos we care too much. Thing is, for me this is last chance saloon and I want to give myself the best shot and set the conditions up for that.

Zuri, Purps, Pix, Jersey Wishywashy, WW Lv, LW, LJ, Mal, Anne, RC, Leaol, Sam, Ally, driver, Heaps, Swinny and everyone else I forgot xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Leola - how did the root canal go?  Sounds painful - I am such a wuss at the dentist.

Veda  - 14 eggs!!!!!  That's amazing!!!!!!  You must have set a record for a poor responder!  How did you manage that?

Driver - best of luck with the AFC scan tomorrow.  Is this in preparation for your next cycle?

Annaof C - a great list.  I really hope you find your peace with IF.  

Laura - hope MIL visit is a short one.  I have my SIL and husband arriving tomorrow.  Could do without it in the middle of the cycle, but they are having a trip to London to celebrate his 40th and its been arranged for ages.

Terry - 12 cycles!  I really cannot imagine how you have survived emotionally through all those testing times.  You have my admiration.  Sorry I can't help with your question.

Malini - when will your find out your news?  (Sorry if I have missed the date on the thread)

Popsi - fantastic news re date.  You must be so excited.

SoBroody - your boss sounds like a nightmare and very insensitive.  I have a v stressful job too and I am convinced that was one of the main reasons why my cycle failed last time.  This time I have just been very selfish, worked short hours and tried to keep stress to a minimum.  I am also taking leave for EC, ET and 2ww.  I 'stocked up' on hours before hand to avoid the guilt.  My view is that treatment is more important than work for me at the moment and my boss seems to accept that (although not sure exactly how long that would last if I have to have several cycles).  I agree with the others - you are entitled to leave and to be supported during this difficult time.


Hello to Swinny, RC, Tracey, AnneG, Katie Cluck, beachgirl, Zuri, Mag108 and everyone else.

AFM - had second scan.  Had 6 follicles this time (I knew 9 was too good to be true after the first Scan!) and am still pretty pleased with this after the 2 follies from last time.  Two are bigger and four smaller so willing them to grow (anyone have any follicle growing tips?!)  Next scan tomorrow - fingers are tightly crossed.

Louise x


----------



## popsi

will PM the ladies who want to know her name.. when we have it all confirmed and a date to meet her (sorry superstitious to the end me LOL !!) .. but obvioiusly cant say in an open forum or on my ** status in the future xxx 

zuri.. she is 11 Months  

thank you EVERYONE ! 

off to have my food now... hmm wondering if my weetabix and a twix class as a balanced meal


----------



## tropifruiti

popsi hurrah the call at last !!!   

veda- great effort well done - hope everything goes ok and you get a positive call.  

malini hear's sending you lots of     too .

AOC- great effort on the new years resolutions - i didn't manage to keep mine last year so transferred it over to this year - strill failing and it was only to change bed linen more regularly!! well i have to have simple ones that are supposed to be achievable but if it has anything to do with housework then that can simply be put off.

Lousie good luck for scan tomorrow   

Leola -hope root canal is not too painful - i had a similar saga all of the autumn term but touch wood am fine nnow. toothache is the worst so i am led to believe but i managed to get mine in time.

The excitement here is that we are getting a new patio - blokes were supposed to be coming in Oct but have now turned up- seem to be working fast though and although it is dark when i leave and reenter the house - it looks good so far.
As for tx- we are going for EC on friday this week- first thing in the morning- - he thinks i will get 2 follies and possibly a 3rd that might /might not be mature. all the other small ones are still there but not doing anything.
Have just taken final shot- after 13 days of stimming thank goodness!! although was a bit panicky that i managed to hit a blood vessel on the shot but hey nowt i can do now so no point worrying about it!!


----------



## rosie1K

Hi sorry to butt in again  

Coud post this to AnnaSB on Jinny thread but thought that might get confusing.

Speaking as someone who (if all goes well in the next few weeks) may well be in the same situation as Arlene Phillips who you mentioned earlier (and thanks for mentioning her as it always gives me hope to hear of others who have babies into later 40's as stops me feeling like a complete freak) and the reason I am in this postion (46 and 1 m/c to my name) is partly due to always putting others first I think you should stand firm with your booked leave. This is so important to you and work projects come and go and there is always going tot be someone who can do the work if you are not there. Also speaking as a boss,  if you see a big project coming up which you are ultamatly resposible for and maybe you are panicking a bit that your resources are going to be low you tend to look at the most obliging team member to change their plans first.  This is usually why the nicest people get all the [email protected] work and the worst hours. She may well be testing the water with you cos she see's you as easier to ask than the Skiier. If you stand firm she may well just look for another person to try it on with. 
When you look back on your life do you want to think "I was a good employee" or do you want to think "I was a good mum"
Really hope you don't find this upsetting just feel strongly about people giving their dreams a chance. xx
Rosie xx

BTW great news Popsi have been following your story and is really exciting xx


----------



## rosie1K

God sorry I have jsut read that back and it sounds terrible an ddon't know how to take it back, I just mean that I will probably be saying the former as I have given my all to being good at my job but not so much to becoming a mum , hope you undestand what I mean


----------



## Skybreeze

_rosie1K ~ On the top right hand corner of your post there a 4 little buttons... One says modify, if you want to change anything, just press that. After you done press save.

Natalie xxx_


----------



## Miranda7

I understood, Rosie - and well put!

Anna SB - picture yourself on your deathbed - will telling the boss no on this occasion really haunt you? Naaaah.  

Sorry - I'm so hopelessly out of date here at the mo. I keep going to post but I have about two hours to myself in total each day, and then only if I put up with four hours' sleep! So my posts seem totally inadequate, therefore I don't. Boo!

Malini - was the bloods today ok? Good luck for finding out on Friday.


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Nat- how's your 2ww going? Sending you loads of          

Rosie - hello again - lovely to see you here - I knew exactly what you meant and thought it read fine     

Tropi - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow       for those follies

Louise -       for your follies and scan tomorrow.

Malini-           

Popsi - yes please    

       to Mag, Zuri and Mir

Night night - sleep tight     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny

RC - As always you are a star. Thanks for your pm my lovely. Brilliant idea!!!

Beachy -   

Mag108 - Boy can we chat hey!!! Glad we still have our sense of humour!!

Popsi - Hell yeah!!

Night night girls xxxx


----------



## kezzababes

Rosie- you hit a nerve with me but in such a good way. Nobody thanks you for not doing a cycle but gives you s**t when you do and its not convenient. Well put and makes a good point- why aren't some employers more understanding of our needs when it comes to infertility/treatment?


----------



## H&amp;P

Veda - good luck for your call this morning    

Tropi - enjoy your drug free day and good luck for EC tomorrow    

Louise - 6 sounds fab to me, follie growing tips (ok gonna teach you to suck eggs but juts in case) lots of water, lots of protein, keep your tummy warm.    

Popsi - fab news that you are one step closer  

SB - do not cancel your leave, they will not think any better of you even if you do, stand your ground  

Malini -    

Was there a mini meet up last night, hope the London ladies had a nice get together.

 to everyone


----------



## veda

morning girls 

well im still officially a poor responder as got the call. unfortunately out of the 14 eggs only 8 were suitable for icsi. only 3 fertilised.  
im feeling a little sad despite knowing im very very lucky to have these 3. i think i was on such a high yesterday after all those eggs and believed i would have a few more. i feel guilty as well as im feeling so crap and those 3 little embies are trying so hard to grow.
what an emotional rollercoaster! why do we put ourselves through all this!

i would like to say a huge thank you for all your   and  and your lovely words of support. im not sure i would have got through it without you all. my dp does not talk about it as much as me but knows i have gotten a lot of info and support from all you girls. i wish i had known you all during my first cycle and would have loved to have met you all at your meet. it amazes me that so many women from so many backgrounds (sorry and rh!) can in some way develop a bond through a computer and i admit i was unsure at first but what a bunch you all are.

think im feeling totally   today so sorry for the me rant!
praying like mad they make it through the night and going to have 2 put back tom afternoon. i dont think i have ever wanted something so much!

3 seems to be the number for me as third ivf/icsi cycle and 3 embies!  

sorry for the lack of persos and hope i havent upset anyone. i know i sound ungrateful but cant help being a bit dissapointed. il pop back later.

v


----------



## Lilly7

Just want to give Veda a big   . Im    for your embies. 
This whole thing is such a roller-coaster . . and you don't sound ungrateful. 

I'm also a bit low this morning as have been for another scan and only 2 Antrals seen which is less than the "few" that the nurse on Tuesday said she saw. 
AF came for one night and has now gone awol again! Womb lining hasn't shed enough . . . so the wait continues.

We're off to look at a Puppy now  so will be back later to catch up.

xxx


----------



## AoC

You don't need to apologise for the way you feel, Veda - I'm disappointed for you, too, but I'm very glad you've got your 3.    You did good!

I think I got 9 eggs last one, but only two for transfer.  Delighted and amazed as we were for the two good ones, we were sad, too, that we didn't have any frosties.

It's totally possible to feel two (or many!) conflicting emotions at the same time, especially on this journey.  Being sad for one thing doesn't mean you're not grateful for the other.  

I used to get terribly mixed up and guilty when I was so happy for selling my first book around the time Dad was dying.  Someone then helped me see that life is like a train journey - sometimes you look out of one side of the train and it's all dark and dismal and bleak, and sometimes on the other side the sun is shining and the view is beautiful.  It's still the same journey, and it's okay to feel bad for the dismal, and happy for the sunshine.

In Other News - the snowdrops are out in my front garden.    I almost cried when I saw them - we've made it through the winter, folks!  Spring's on her way.  There's no stopping her, now.

Remember that lovely bit in The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe when the White Witch's winter starts to melt and they find blossom on the trees, and the green grass starting to show through the snow?  That's how I feel.


----------



## Miranda7

Three is a very lucky number, Veda!

And no, 3 embryos doesn't make you a PR - as you got 14 eggs, and the sperm could have been the problem. Talk to the embryologist when you go for ET - they should be able to tell you.

Three embryos is great though - well done you!


----------



## Züri

Veda I am so sorry but those 3 will be fighters   

Just popping in to top up the positive thought for Malini     

xx


----------



## Malini

A big   for Veda.  I have been there (well not 14, but  and understand the pain of that phone call.  This time round my 8 became 5 that were mature and 4 that fertilized and then 2 that didn't arrest before ET.  Of course, I was disappointed but the Dr told me off (in a nice way) and to focus, and that is what I have tried to do.  It doesn't take away the rawness but it directed my mind to other work.

Tropi - Hope tomorrow surprises you (pleasantly!).    

And to all.  I can't stay online as it makes me anxious.  I get tempted into reading Dr Google, stories of zillions of eggs, symptoms, etc.

But I feel your support.  I am GRATEFUL.  And I will come online over the weekend and tell you what I am told tomorrow evening.  Just a recap - blood test on Wed for HCG level, result faxed straight to LV and then second test on Friday looking for a late implantation or doubling of HCG then LV call me and tell me my story.

FINALLY .... WOOHOO for Popsi and dh.  I get goosebumps when I think about it.  Soon, soon you will be a mum and you will be FABULOUS.  Lucky, little princess is oblivious to the fact that her life has taken an amazing turn for the very best.  Luck can be a lady.

Love to you all,
Malini xx


----------



## popsi

Hiya  

Well we got it confirmed today ... we meet our little princess on Wednesday (    ) , have planning meeting in morning then leave to go straight to see her... (    ).... i finish work on Tuesday and dont go back until just before Christmas.. i cant even begin to describe how we are feeling right now... excited, terrified, tearful, grinning from ear to ear... its amazing 

veda... dont be too hard on yourself honey.. 3 is bl00dy amazing ..    well done you x

malini... your post made me   you have such a wonderful way with words, your little one is going to be lucky to have you  

again your kindness in this room astounds me more and more each day.. off now for a little cry as been holding it in all day.. see you later xxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Popsi.. Thats fab news hun, I am so pleased for you!!!! 

Malini ~ Good luck hun     

*Hey ladies I will be locking this thread in about 10 mintues to start a new one, so just incase your about to post you know.

Natalie xxx*


----------



## purple72

Can I get in before you lock it I wonder?

Ohh Pops that's amazing hunny!!! congrats and please PM me her name when you've met the little darling that is your forever daughter xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls xx

Pops -I am so so so SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you and hub, God, it's lovely to see lovely people getting their dreams come true       That's me in nice happy tears for  you  
Well done hun, you're gonna be so happy    

Anna- I would keep your leave booked hun, this is mega mega important to you and hubby  and chances are your boss might just be seeing how far you can be pushed, think of yourself hun  

malini- Thinking of youxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

veda- Good luck  

Leola   

Puups- Hi lovely  

**** y - hope you are all ok? xxxx

love and hugs and happy wishes to everyone


----------



## Skybreeze

NEW HOME


----------

